# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  اكسبيرت النشمي .. اهداء لاخي صبحي مختار gashaweb  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## البدوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
(هذه الاستراتيجية اهداء لاخي صبحي مختار ) 
الاستراتيجية : ( استراتيجية النشمي ) 
- تحديد الاتجاه بواسطة موفنج 26 (فكرة عمر العمودي) 
- نقطة الدخول شارت لاين يقطع موفنج 8 على فريم الاربع ساعات (فكرة ibrahem191919 )
- نقطة الخروج اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ( حسب نوع الصفقة )  
تنويه :
- الاكسبيرت برمجة المحترم محمود عامر بالاعدادات الافتراضية ينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية.
- الاخ المحترم جميل له ايضا اكسبيرت ينفذ الاستراتيجية في صفحة المؤشرات. 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
 صورة توضح الاستراتيجية  
صورة للاكسبيرت على السيرفر وخلال فترة التشغيل . 
( برمجة الاكسبيرت تقول السعر اسفل \ اعلى  المتوسطات بقيمة 5 نقاط يفتح صفقة )

----------


## فادي كفوف

الله حيهم النشامى 
عليهم يا بدوي :Boxing:

----------


## البدوي

> الله حيهم النشامى 
> عليهم يا بدوي

 الله محي اصلك يا غالي  
ثلاثة اثنين واحد ... فادي احلى واحد 
------------------------ 
تحديث صفقات الاكسبيرت

----------


## the-zero

هل تعمل بالإكسبيرت على حساب حقيقي أخي البدوي ..؟؟

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم 
كم أقل رأس مال للعمل على الاكسبيرت و على أي تايم فريم

----------


## البدوي

> هل تعمل بالإكسبيرت على حساب حقيقي أخي البدوي ..؟؟

 لا لم اعمل بالاكسبيرت بعد وما زال في طور التجريب .. ولكن كاستراتيجية نعم استخدمها .

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> كم أقل رأس مال للعمل على الاكسبيرت و على أي تايم فريم

  يصلح لاي راس مال .. مع مراعاة نسبة المخاطرة ان لا تزيد عن 10% من الحساب  
التايم فريم انا قلت نستخدمه الاكسبيرت \ الاستراتيجية على فريم 4 ساعات .

----------


## galleon

الاخ بدوي شو رائيك نرفع اكسبيريت على سيرفر ونرفع الثاني على سيرفر 
بنفس المبلغ والعملات وحجم العقود واي واحد فيهم الافضل نعتمدة

----------


## -Mussab-

ممكن رابط الاكسبيرت اللي من برمجة الاستاذ جميل

----------


## البدوي

> ممكن رابط الاكسبيرت اللي من برمجة الاستاذ جميل

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1838...ml#post2752004

----------


## galleon

> تمام على بركة الله  
> بالنسبة لاكسبيرت TRO MA EA1  ضع الاكسبيرت والمؤشر على فريم الدقيقه  
> بالتوفيق اخوي

  
والاعدادات وعدد العملات وحجم الوت ومبلغ الحساب الابتدائي ؟

----------


## البدوي

> الاخ بدوي شو رائيك نرفع اكسبيريت على سيرفر ونرفع الثاني على سيرفر 
> بنفس المبلغ والعملات وحجم العقود واي واحد فيهم الافضل نعتمدة

 تمام على بركة الله  
بالنسبة لاكسبيرت TRO MA EA1  ضع الاكسبيرت والمؤشر على فريم الدقيقه  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## البدوي

> والاعدادات وعدد العملات وحجم الوت ومبلغ الحساب الابتدائي ؟

   
والاكسبيرت الاعدادات الافتراضيه فقط تغير: 
فعل نسبة المخاطره على 2% (0.02) .. 
والهدف والاستوب 50 نقطة لكلا التجربتين 
راس المال 5000 والازواج مثل ما بدك 10 ازواج 20 زوج بس في كلا التجربتين نفس العدد وراس المال

----------


## البدوي

اخر تحديث للصفقات

----------


## galleon

اهلا اخ بدوي  
هذا رابط متابعة اكسبيريت TRO MA EA1 http://www.myfxbook.com/members/gaith/tro-ma-ea1/778210

----------


## البدوي

> اهلا اخ بدوي  
> هذا رابط متابعة اكسبيريت TRO MA EA1 http://www.myfxbook.com/members/gaith/tro-ma-ea1/778210

 ما شاء الله عليك شغل تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك  
الاسم لو سمحت حتى اعرف اناديك باسمك 
لو سمحت ترفق له صورة من اعدادات مؤشر الموفنج 
وايضا صورة من اعدادات الاكسبيرت  
ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير  
ويارب نلقى لنا حاجة تفش غلنا في الفوركس  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## galleon

> ما شاء الله عليك شغل تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك  
> الاسم لو سمحت حتى اعرف اناديك باسمك 
> لو سمحت ترفق له صورة من اعدادات مؤشر الموفنج 
> وايضا صورة من اعدادات الاكسبيرت  
> ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير  
> ويارب نلقى لنا حاجة تفش غلنا في الفوركس  
> بالتوفيق اخوي

  
اهلا اخ بدوي اسمي ابو عبد الله
ومرفق ما طلبت 
وفقك الله

----------


## -Mussab-

مشكورين يا اخوان ما قصرتو

----------


## البدوي

> اهلا اخ بدوي اسمي ابو عبد الله
> ومرفق ما طلبت 
> وفقك الله

 عداك العيب يا ابو عبدالله  
باقي عليك فقط ان يكون الاكسبيرت + مؤشر الموفنج على فريم الدقيقه ( لان الاكسبيرت يفتح الصفقة بعد اغلاق شمعة الفريم الي عليها المؤشر والاكسبيرت طبعا .. ارجو ان تتاكد ودقق في هذه المعلومه  
اخوك ابو احمد

----------


## galleon

> عداك العيب يا ابو عبدالله  
> باقي عليك فقط ان يكون الاكسبيرت + مؤشر الموفنج على فريم الدقيقه ( لان الاكسبيرت يفتح الصفقة بعد اغلاق شمعة الفريم الي عليها المؤشر والاكسبيرت طبعا .. ارجو ان تتاكد ودقق في هذه المعلومه  
> اخوك ابو احمد

  
تشرفت بمعرفتك اخي ابو احمد 
الاكسبيريت والمؤشر كلها على فريم الدقيقة 
وسوف تلاحظ هذا في الصورة الاولى التي ارفقتها

----------


## galleon

ابو احمد المنصة FXDD
11434795        :  Login 
Passward:        fxmw2od 
FXDD-MT4 Demo Server 2

----------


## البدوي

> ابو احمد المنصة FXDD
> 11434795        :  Login 
> Passward:        fxmw2od 
> FXDD-MT4 Demo Server 2

  
 اخوي ابو عبدالله  
المنصة تقول لي حساب غير صالح .. قلت طيب حساب ابو عبدالله .. قالوا برضوا غير صالح  
والسيرفر اخر تحديث قبل ساعة .. ولما اعمل رفرش ما يفرفش .. شوف لك حل ...

----------


## plus9zer0

ماشاء الله عليكم  بالتوفيق متابع  سؤال لابواحمد  البدوى  
اذا تكرمت  ليه الاكسبيرتات الاول لاستاذ جميل والثانى للاستاذ محمود عامر بيفتحوا عقود  عند التقاطع مع موفنج 8 بغض النظر عن الموفنج 26 ؟ 
بمعنى ان المتاجرة يدوى على الاستراتجيه جميله لاكن الاكسبيرت لو راعى اتجاة الموفنج 26 كما شرحت فى بداية طلبك للسيد جميل كان يبقى الاكسبيرت رائع  
هل لاحظ ذلك ولا انا محتاج افهم اكثر ؟ 
تحياتى لحضراتكم

----------


## galleon

> اخوي ابو عبدالله  
> المنصة تقول لي حساب غير صالح .. قلت طيب حساب ابو عبدالله .. قالوا برضوا غير صالح  
> والسيرفر اخر تحديث قبل ساعة .. ولما اعمل رفرش ما يفرفش .. شوف لك حل ...

  
ابو احمد يرجى الانتباه ان سيرفر  المنصة هو _FXDD-MT4 Demo Server 2_ _
وهذه صورة من الحاسبة لاخر العمليات  _

----------


## البدوي

> ماشاء الله عليكم  بالتوفيق متابع  سؤال لابواحمد  البدوى  
> اذا تكرمت  ليه الاكسبيرتات الاول لاستاذ جميل والثانى للاستاذ محمود عامر بيفتحوا عقود  عند التقاطع مع موفنج 8 بغض النظر عن الموفنج 26 ؟ 
> بمعنى ان المتاجرة يدوى على الاستراتجيه جميله لاكن الاكسبيرت لو راعى اتجاة الموفنج 26 كما شرحت فى بداية طلبك للسيد جميل كان يبقى الاكسبيرت رائع  
> هل لاحظ ذلك ولا انا محتاج افهم اكثر ؟ 
> تحياتى لحضراتكم

 ملاحظتك تحترم ويعني انك بلشت تشتغل وتجري تجاربك اولا .. ثم تطرح الاساله ..وهذا شيئ نبيل وراقي .. لان هناك كثير من الاساله يجاب عليها من واقع التجارب التي تحدث بعد الاستخدام .  
التشابه بين الاكسبيرتات الاثنين :
1 - كلاهما ( محمود وجميل ) محترمان وكلهم ادب وذوق
2 - لا يفتح الاكسبيرت اي صفقة عكس اتجاه موفنج 26 سمبل كلوز
3 - كلاهما يغلق على اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 سمبل كلوز. 
الاختلاف بين الاكسبيرتين : 
1- اكسبيرت الاخ جميل .. يفتح صفقة فقط ولمره واحده اذا قطع السعر موفنج 8 وكان التقاطع ( يعني كلا المتوسطان السريع والبطيئ )  اسفل \ اعلى موفنج 26 ..فقط في الحاله هذه يفتح صفقة .. ( ولا يفتح صفقة الا بتقاطع جديد )  
2 - اكسبيرت محمود عامر .. مبدا عمله ( الاصل في التجاره المتاجره مع الترند موفنج 26 وليس التقاطع وما التقاطع الا نقطة دخول .. فلاحظت صفقة الموفنج 8 كان اعلى بقليل من موفنج 26 وقام الاكسبيرت بفتح صفقة بيع ..
سالت بعدها المبرمج محمود قلت الحق غلط الاكسبيرت لاينفذ المطلوب .. فكان جوابه ...
اذا كان السعر اعلى المتوسطان (8 + 26 ) بمسافة من 5 - 10 نقاط يفتح صفقة .. 
3 - اكسبيرت محمود عامر .. اذا تحقق الهدف ..ثم عاد السعر لنقطة الدخول يفتح ايضا صفقة .. اما اذا كان الاختراق ( المسافة بين المتوسطات بعيده اكثر من 10 نقاط .. فلا يفتح صفقة كون الارتداد سوف يكون كبير وربما يضرب الاستوب لوز . 
ملاحظة : الصفقات اكثر على اكسبيرت محمود .. واقل على اكسبيرت جميل .

----------


## plus9zer0

> ملاحظتك تحترم ويعني انك بلشت تشتغل وتجري تجاربك اولا .. ثم تطرح الاساله ..وهذا شيئ نبيل وراقي .. لان هناك كثير من الاساله يجاب عليها من واقع التجارب التي تحدث بعد الاستخدام .  
> التشابه بين الاكسبيرتات الاثنين :
> 1 - كلاهما ( محمود وجميل ) محترمان وكلهم ادب وذوق
> 2 - لا يفتح الاكسبيرت اي صفقة عكس اتجاه موفنج 26 سمبل كلوز
> 3 - كلاهما يغلق على اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 سمبل كلوز. 
> الاختلاف بين الاكسبيرتين : 
> 1- اكسبيرت الاخ جميل .. يفتح صفقة فقط ولمره واحده اذا قطع السعر موفنج 8 وكان التقاطع ( يعني كلا المتوسطان السريع والبطيئ )  اسفل \ اعلى موفنج 26 ..فقط في الحاله هذه يفتح صفقة .. ( ولا يفتح صفقة الا بتقاطع جديد )      
> 2 - اكسبيرت محمود عامر .. مبدا عمله ( الاصل في التجاره المتاجره مع الترند موفنج 26 وليس التقاطع وما التقاطع الا نقطة دخول .. فلاحظت صفقة الموفنج 8 كان اعلى بقليل من موفنج 26 وقام الاكسبيرت بفتح صفقة بيع ..
> سالت بعدها المبرمج محمود قلت الحق غلط الاكسبيرت لاينفذ المطلوب .. فكان جوابه ...
> ...

 
شكرا شكرا للشرح الرائع  ومتابع مع وعندى ليك مفاجئة بس خلص دراسة استراتجيتك( استراتجية البدوى )  اخوك اسلام

----------


## البدوي

ما شاء الله .. اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد  
تحديث الصفقات للاكسبيرت

----------


## البدوي

الاخ الفاضل جميل .. قام بتحديث نسخة الاكسبيرت وهذه صورة من المشاركة وللتحقق من تنفيذ الاكسبيرت لشروط الاستراتيجية ولابداء اية ملاحظة ..يرجى الكتابه والمناقشه في صفحة الاكسبيرت التاليه . 
كل الشكر والتقدير 
صفحة الاكسبيرت ( اخر نسخة ) ايضا للمتابعة والاستفسار .. وسوف اكون معكم ايضا لان الاكسبيرت يحمل اسمي فعلي متابعته بعد الشكر والثناء لاخي جميل .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1838...ml#post2755611

----------


## plus9zer0

> الاخ الفاضل جميل .. قام بتحديث نسخة الاكسبيرت وهذه صورة من المشاركة وللتحقق من تنفيذ الاكسبيرت لشروط الاستراتيجية ولابداء اية ملاحظة ..يرجى الكتابه والمناقشه في صفحة الاكسبيرت التاليه . 
> كل الشكر والتقدير 
> صفحة الاكسبيرت ( اخر نسخة ) ايضا للمتابعة والاستفسار .. وسوف اكون معكم ايضا لان الاكسبيرت يحمل اسمي فعلي متابعته بعد الشكر والثناء لاخي جميل .  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1838...ml#post2755611

 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ابو احمد  
الله يرزقك بفضله من الخير فوق ما ترجوا ... ويصرف عنك برحمته من السوء فوق ما تحذر  
احلى دعوة عشان متقولش اننا حارمينك من حاجه  XD

----------


## البدوي

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله يا ابو احمد  
> الله يرزقك بفضله من الخير فوق ما ترجوا ... ويصرف عنك برحمته من السوء فوق ما تحذر  
> احلى دعوة عشان متقولش اننا حارمينك من حاجه  XD

  
اشكرك اخي اسلام  .. والله يبارك فيك ويحفظك .. اذا نجحنا ان شاء الله نجاح للجميع .. 
تاليا مشاركة من احد الاعضاء المحترمين تطوع مشكورا لاجراء اختبارات على النسختين وان شاء الله يزودنا بالنتائج

----------


## gashaweb

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> (هذه الاستراتيجية اهداء لاخي صبحي مختار ) 
> الاستراتيجية : ( استراتيجية النشمي ) 
> - تحديد الاتجاه بواسطة موفنج 26 (فكرة عمر العمودي) 
> - نقطة الدخول شارت لاين يقطع موفنج 8 على فريم الاربع ساعات (فكرة ibrahem191919 )
> - نقطة الخروج اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ( حسب نوع الصفقة )  
> تنويه :
> - الاكسبيرت برمجة المحترم محمود عامر بالاعدادات الافتراضية ينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية.
> - الاخ المحترم جميل له ايضا اكسبيرت ينفذ الاستراتيجية في صفحة المؤشرات. 
> ...

 بارك الله فيك اخوي الغالي البدوي 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر الله لنا ولك

----------


## plus9zer0

ما شاء الله

----------


## plus9zer0

> اشكرك اخي اسلام  .. والله يبارك فيك ويحفظك .. اذا نجحنا ان شاء الله نجاح للجميع .. 
> تاليا مشاركة من احد الاعضاء المحترمين تطوع مشكورا لاجراء اختبارات على النسختين وان شاء الله يزودنا بالنتائج   الملف المرفق 392677

 
ان شاء الله النتائج تكون رائعه

----------


## البدوي

> ان شاء الله النتائج تكون رائعه

 ان شاء الله  
هذا اخر تحديث للحساب والصفقات

----------


## plus9zer0

> ان شاء الله  
> هذا اخر تحديث للحساب والصفقات

   
ما شاء  الله تبارك الله  ايوة ايوة طمنا يا طيب  :18:

----------


## صافيا

صباح التلج 
كل الإعدادات اللي شفتها بهالموضوع هي للإكسبرت اللي بالموضوع التاني.. واللا غلطانة؟ 
يعني هالإكسبرت نجربو بإعداداتو الافتراضية وبس؟ 
بالتوفيق  للجميع

----------


## البدوي

> صباح التلج 
> كل الإعدادات اللي شفتها بهالموضوع هي للإكسبرت اللي بالموضوع التاني.. واللا غلطانة؟ 
> يعني هالإكسبرت نجربو بإعداداتو الافتراضية وبس؟ 
> بالتوفيق  للجميع

 هلا بالمحترمة صافيا  
هذه الصفحة خاصة باكسبيرت النشمي .. وهو هدية لاخي صبحي مختار (السودان)
والاكسبيرت مرفوع على سيرفر اخي ابو ليله ( مصر ) 
والاكسبيرت برمجة محمود عامر ( سوريا ) 
وانا صاحب الاستراتيجية والفكرة ( الاردن ) 
اتجمعنا كلنا في هذه التجربة للاكسبيرت (مشاركة رقم 1 ) .. والاكسبيرت باعداداته الافتراضية  
كل الاحترام اختي صافيا

----------


## البدوي

طبعا اصل الفكرة شغال عليها انا والاخ جميل .. وقاعدين بنطور في اكسبيرت لتنفيذها .. قام اخونا جميل برمج لها اكسبيرت  (مرفق نسخه منه ) 
- الاكسبيرت مغلق على شروط الاستراتيجية ( مشاركة رقم 1 )
- يعمل فقط على فريم 4 ساعات 
- يعمل بالاعدادات الافتراضية 
- اخونا ابو ليله ايضا سوف يرفع الاكسبيرت على السيرفر  
( يصبح لدينا اكسبيرتات عدد 2 لتنفيذ الاستراتيجية ) 
هذا الاكسبيرت للاخ جميل كنت قد طلبت منه برمجته وله صفحة نناقش فيه الاكسبيرت ونتائجه منذ ما يقرب الشهر تقريبا .. وهذا رابط الاكسبيرت في صفحة المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t183873.html#post2746769

----------


## البدوي

> اهلا اخ بدوي اسمي ابو عبد الله
> ومرفق ما طلبت 
> وفقك الله  الملف المرفق 392600الملف المرفق 392601الملف المرفق 392602

 ايضا للتوضيح ..  
الاخ ابو عبدالله كان قد شاهد اكسبيرت موفنج 26 واعجبه نتائج الاكسبيرت .. قام طلب مني الاعدادات والاكسبيرت والمؤشر ليقوم برفعها على السيرفر للوصول لافضل النتائج . 
والحمد لله كان له ما طلب .. وقام برفعه على السيرفر ايضا اضاف اليوزر والباسوورد الخاص بالتجربة على برنامج fxdd 
وهذه اخر صورة محدثه لنتائج الاكسبيرت  ..

----------


## صافيا

أهلا أستاذ، 
تمام 
أنا رفعتو  الآن على سيرفر، الإعدادات الافتراضية بتغيير الماجيك لكل زوج طبعا، رأس مال ابتدائي ألف دولار. وبدون إدارة رأس مال تلقائية، عملت حجم العقد
0.02
على 17 زوج تقريبا 
وربنا يجعل فيه الخير 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## البدوي

> أهلا أستاذ، 
> تمام 
> أنا رفعتو  الآن على سيرفر، الإعدادات الافتراضية بتغيير الماجيك لكل زوج طبعا، رأس مال ابتدائي ألف دولار. وبدون إدارة رأس مال تلقائية، عملت حجم العقد
> 0.02
> على 17 زوج تقريبا 
> وربنا يجعل فيه الخير 
> شكرا جزيلا لك

 بالتوفيق اختي .. ولا تنسي تزودينا بالنتائج لو سمحتي  
وهذي صورة من بعض الصفقات للاكسبيرت

----------


## the-zero

> ملاحظتك تحترم ويعني انك بلشت تشتغل وتجري تجاربك اولا .. ثم تطرح الاساله ..وهذا شيئ نبيل وراقي .. لان هناك كثير من الاساله يجاب عليها من واقع التجارب التي تحدث بعد الاستخدام .  
> التشابه بين الاكسبيرتات الاثنين :
> 1 - كلاهما ( محمود وجميل ) محترمان وكلهم ادب وذوق
> 2 - لا يفتح الاكسبيرت اي صفقة عكس اتجاه موفنج 26 سمبل كلوز
> 3 - كلاهما يغلق على اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 سمبل كلوز. 
> الاختلاف بين الاكسبيرتين : 
> 1- اكسبيرت الاخ جميل .. يفتح صفقة فقط ولمره واحده اذا قطع السعر موفنج 8 وكان التقاطع ( يعني كلا المتوسطان السريع والبطيئ )  اسفل \ اعلى موفنج 26 ..فقط في الحاله هذه يفتح صفقة .. ( ولا يفتح صفقة الا بتقاطع جديد )  
> 2 - اكسبيرت محمود عامر .. مبدا عمله ( الاصل في التجاره المتاجره مع الترند موفنج 26 وليس التقاطع وما التقاطع الا نقطة دخول .. فلاحظت صفقة الموفنج 8 كان اعلى بقليل من موفنج 26 وقام الاكسبيرت بفتح صفقة بيع ..
> سالت بعدها المبرمج محمود قلت الحق غلط الاكسبيرت لاينفذ المطلوب .. فكان جوابه ...
> ...

 
بارك الله فيك أخي البدوي على التوضيح ..
ممكن بس تذكر أي الإكسبيرتين هو الأقرب للطريقة التي كنت تتداول عليها يدوياً ..
أقصد أنك الأكثر دراية بهذه الطريقة وعملت عليها فترة طويلة يدوياً ..
أتمنى الإفادة لأنني أنوي تجربة أحد الإكسبيرتين على حساب حقيقي ب1000 دولار .. وماهي الأزواج التي تنصح بالعمل عليها ..؟؟

----------


## البدوي

> بارك الله فيك أخي البدوي على التوضيح ..
> ممكن بس تذكر أي الإكسبيرتين هو الأقرب للطريقة التي كنت تتداول عليها يدوياً ..
> أقصد أنك الأكثر دراية بهذه الطريقة وعملت عليها فترة طويلة يدوياً ..
>  أتمنى الإفادة لأنني أنوي تجربة أحد الإكسبيرتين على حساب حقيقي ب1000 دولار .. وماهي الأزواج التي تنصح بالعمل عليها ..؟؟

 حياك الله اخي خالد ( ان شاء الله ما اكون ملخبط في الاسم )  
لا تجرب حقيقي الا بعد الاختبار .. وسوف تكون هناك تجارب ابتداء من هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله 
- تجربة يقوم بها الاخ ابو ليله على الاكسبيرتات الاثنين ( النشمي - برمجة محمود  \ واكسبيرت البدوي برمجة جميل )
- وتجربة تقوم بها الاخت صافيا ( اكسبيرت النشمي ) 
حصلت على نسخة احدث من اكسبيرت النشمي  وسوف اقوم بارفاقها بعد التاكد من عملها .

----------


## jamal khalil

ورشة موفقة يا النشمي  
ان شاء الله الاكسبيرت اسم على مسمى

----------


## صافيا

للآن ما فتح معي ولا صفقة

----------


## ابراهيم4

السلام عليكم ا رفقت الاكسبرت وثبتة على سيرفر  mov3 EA1 لاكن والله مادري اش اسمة  
لاكن ماهي اعدادات الموفنج عشان اتابع يدوي ؟
الحساب 2000 الرصيد الحالي 1847 الاسهم 1900 الحساب عمرة 3 ايام

----------


## ابراهيم4

الاعدادات 26 سمبل و 8 سمبل ... في بعض الاستفسارات عن خصائص الاكسبرت 
مافائدة التيك بروفت والاستوب ؟ وهل ينفع اخليه نقطة الدخول والخروج هو التقاطع ؟ يعني الاستوب والتيك بروفت صفر 
لاحظت علية ان الصفقات يفتح عقد مبدئي ب 60 سنت للنقطة مع اني مخلية النقطة بدولار 
عند اغلاق الصفقة بخسارة هل يفتح الصفقة الثانية بعقد مضاعف ام بنفس العقد الاول ؟ يعني هل فية STEP ؟
اعتذر عن الاطاله وشاكر لك  اخي البدوي

----------


## البدوي

اسف على التاخر في الرد على الاستفسارات ..  اخر نسخة من اكسبيرت النشمي 
(سوف اشرح الفرق بينها وبين النسخة الاولى وما هو الخلل الذي تم معالجته ) 
هذه النسخة تم معالجة خلل بسيط في الاكسبيرت .. ارجو استخدامه بدل من النسخة التي في المشاركة الاولى ..  
وسوف اجري عليها بعض التجارب حتى اتاكد من سير عملها كما هو مطلوب .. ثم اعتمادها في المشاركة الاولى
(فقط امهلوني ساعة فقط لترتيب اموري وانهي ما بين يدي ) 
كل التوفيق للجميع

----------


## البدوي

> للآن ما فتح معي ولا صفقة

 شغلت الاكسبيرت قبل نصف ساعة تقريبا فتح صفقة واحدة لاكتمال الشروط .

----------


## البدوي

> الاعدادات 26 سمبل و 8 سمبل ... في بعض الاستفسارات عن خصائص الاكسبرت 
> مافائدة التيك بروفت والاستوب ؟ وهل ينفع اخليه نقطة الدخول والخروج هو التقاطع ؟ يعني الاستوب والتيك بروفت صفر 
> لاحظت علية ان الصفقات يفتح عقد مبدئي ب 60 سنت للنقطة مع اني مخلية النقطة بدولار 
> عند اغلاق الصفقة بخسارة هل يفتح الصفقة الثانية بعقد مضاعف ام بنفس العقد الاول ؟ يعني هل فية STEP ؟
> اعتذر عن الاطاله وشاكر لك  اخي البدوي

 - اذا فعلت العقد يدوي .. خاصية اوتو لوت تكون فولس .
- الاكسبيرت ليس فيه مضاعفات . 
- الاكسبيرت اذا جعلت الهدف والاستوب صفر سوف يغلق الصفقة على اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 سمبل . 
خصائص المتوسطات : 
جميعها سمبل كلوز ( الموفنج السريع السمبل 0  والاكسبونشال 1  نفس الشيئ = شارت لاين )

----------


## البدوي

> ورشة موفقة يا النشمي  
> ان شاء الله الاكسبيرت اسم على مسمى

 
حياك الله اخي جمال خليل .. هلا يا مهندس .. حمل اخر نسخة من اكسبيرت النشمي

----------


## ابراهيم4

تم رفع الاكسبرت بالنسخة الجديدة 
الحساب 2000 ويوجد 10 ازواج والنقطه ب 50 سنت

----------


## م / حسام سرى

> تم رفع الاكسبرت بالنسخة الجديدة 
> الحساب 2000 ويوجد 10 ازواج والنقطه ب 50 سنت

 *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  اولا : احب اشرك حضرتك اخى ابراهيم على المجهود المميز و الفعال و ما شاء الله من تقدم الى تقدم باذن الله  ثانياً : احب ابارك لحضرتك على الاكسبرت و باذن الله النسخة الجديدة موفقة باذن الله و ان شاء الله ربنا يبارك للجميع و الى الاهداف ان شاء الله . 
جارى التجربة و تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## ابراهيم4

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  اولا : احب اشرك حضرتك اخى ابراهيم على المجهود المميز و الفعال و ما شاء الله من تقدم الى تقدم باذن الله  ثانياً : احب ابارك لحضرتك على الاكسبرت و باذن الله النسخة الجديدة موفقة باذن الله و ان شاء الله ربنا يبارك للجميع و الى الاهداف ان شاء الله . 
> جارى التجربة و تقبل تحياتى*

 شكرا لمشاعرك الطيبة اخي حسام 
بالنسبة لحجم النقطة انا ادخلت 50 سنت لحجم النقطة ولكنة فعل النقطه ب 60 سنت ربما هذا له علاقة بالرسك الموجود في خصائص الاكسبرت

----------


## البدوي

ارجو اعتماد النسخة التي في توقيعي والموجوده في مشاركة رقم 48  
كما اطلب من الادارة ( المشرفين ) وضع هذه النسخة في المشاركة رقم واحد بدل من النسخة الموجوده حاليا  
كل التوفيق للجميع  
( كما اطلب من الاخ صبحي مختار اعتماد النسخة التي في توقيعي - مشاركة رقم 48 )

----------


## البدوي

صفقة البيع اغلقت على خسارة 22 دولار وفتح الاكسبيرت صفقة شراء

----------


## صافيا

تمام
ضفت الجديد وفورا وضع صفقة عاليورو
وصفقة بعدها على الفرنك ين 
بس ما غيرت الماجيك لكل زوج

----------


## البدوي

> تمام
> ضفت الجديد وفورا وضع صفقة عاليورو
> وصفقة بعدها على الفرنك ين 
> بس ما غيرت الماجيك لكل زوج

 اذا كانت الشروط منطبقة (( السعر اسفل \ اعلى المتوسطات بقيمة 5 نقاط )) سوف يفتح صفقة 
وموضوع تغيير الماجيك نمبر لا بد منه . وانتظر منك تزودينا بالنتائج  
كل الشكر والتوفيق

----------


## ابراهيم4

هل لابد من تغيير الماجيك نمبر لكل شارت ؟  
وهل تحديد حجم العقد تلقائي ؟ لأني احط 50 سنت ويدخل النقطه ب 60 سنت

----------


## abolila

> هل لابد من تغيير الماجيك نمبر لكل شارت ؟  
> وهل تحديد حجم العقد تلقائي ؟ لأني احط 50 سنت ويدخل النقطه ب 60 سنت

  مع كل شارت لابد من ماجيك نمبر مختلف 
اذا تريد التنفيذ على الوت الذى تضعه انت اجعل خانة auto.lot = false

----------


## ابراهيم4

> مع كل شارت لابد من ماجيك نمبر مختلف 
> اذا تريد التنفيذ على الوت الذى تضعه انت اجعل خانة auto.lot = false

 روح ياشيخ الله يكرمك

----------


## البدوي

> مع كل شارت لابد من ماجيك نمبر مختلف 
> اذا تريد التنفيذ على الوت الذى تضعه انت اجعل خانة auto.lot = false

 هلا يا عمده..
هلا برفيقي وقرة عيني وولي عهدي من بعدي ..  
تحب اشرح لك الفرق بين النسختين ولا فاهم الفرق ..  
حسب اخر نسخة .. يفترض ان تكون النتائج افضل والدخول اقل طبعا .  
بالتوفيق اخوي مصطفى

----------


## abolila

> هلا يا عمده..
> هلا برفيقي وقرة عيني وولي عهدي من بعدي ..  
> تحب اشرح لك الفرق بين النسختين ولا فاهم الفرق ..  
> حسب اخر نسخة .. يفترض ان تكون النتائج افضل والدخول اقل طبعا .  
> بالتوفيق اخوي مصطفى

  الى الان انا مش مستوعب الفرق 
شغلنا ان نجعل من موفينج 26 مؤشر على الترند عشان ما ندخل عكسه 
النسخة الجديدة ما يفرق معاها 26 اذا كان فوق ولا تحت 
اشرح لى باستفاضة

----------


## البدوي

> الى الان انا مش مستوعب الفرق 
> شغلنا ان نجعل من موفينج 26 مؤشر على الترند عشان ما ندخل عكسه 
> النسخة الجديدة ما يفرق معاها 26 اذا كان فوق ولا تحت 
> اشرح لى باستفاضة

 - لا يوجد صفقة عكس ترند الموفنج 26.
- الاكسبيرت اصلا مبني على السعر يقطع موفنج 8 بقيمة 5 نقاط بالتوافق مع موفنج 26 ( هذا الشرط فقط ينفذه اكسبيرت البدوي - برمجة الاخ جميل .. وله صفحة في المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات ) 
- اكسبيرت النشمي .. ينفذ نفس الفكرة فقط اضافه حالة ثانيه للدخول وهي اذا السعر ايضا قطع موفنج 26 يفتح صفقة . 
الصورة المرفقه الدخول صحيح وتنفذ فقط في اكسبيرت النشمي ..
 ( ولا تنفذ في اكسبيرت البدوي .. يعني لا يفتح صفقة على اليورو ين )

----------


## -Mussab-

أخوي البدوي ممكن تشوف اخر مشاركة هنا

----------


## البدوي

> أخوي البدوي ممكن تشوف اخر مشاركة هنا

 اخوي مصعب انا شفت مشاركتك وانتظر انه يجاوبك المبرمج الاخ جميل وجوابه ادق من جوابي .. طبعا انا عارف الجواب وهو الموجود في المشاركة السابقه  
التقاطع تم عكس موفنج 26 يعني لن يفتح صفقة ( اكسبيرت بدوي )

----------


## البدوي

الدولار ين على غير العادة مؤدب اليوم .. الي خربها معنا اليورو دولار ..

----------


## عائد الحجاوي

الف الف مبروك الموضوع الجديد

----------


## البدوي

هلا اخوي حجاوي .. المتاجرة هنا على فريم الاربع ساعات .. حتى تكون في السليم والسيف صايد اربطها مع الفريم اليومي  
( السعر اسفل \ اعلى  موفنج 26 على اليومي و 4 ساعات .. قول يا الله وعلى بركة الله وفالك الربح ان شاء الله ) 
والحمد لله على السلامه .. انا قلت الثلج اخذك منا ولا ايه ..

----------


## عائد الحجاوي

حبيبي حج بدوي الثلج الحمد لله خير بس انا شوي بعيد عن السوق

----------


## عائد الحجاوي

اخي بدوي لي عندك طلب وهو الاطلاع والمساعده او تبادل الخبرات قدر الامكان على موضوع صديقي ورشه عمل لاستراتيجيه واكسبيرت على فريم 5+15 دقيقه-استراتيجيه القدس وانا لك من الشاكرين سلفا

----------


## البدوي

> اخي بدوي لي عندك طلب وهو الاطلاع والمساعده او تبادل الخبرات قدر الامكان على موضوع صديقي ورشه عمل لاستراتيجيه واكسبيرت على فريم 5+15 دقيقه-استراتيجيه القدس وانا لك من الشاكرين سلفا

 والله هالاستراتيجية لما شفت كل هالمؤشرات .. كنت افكر استاذن اخوي الدكتور عصام .. وادخل بالاستراتيجية موسوعه جنيس من كثرة المؤشرات ..  
اخوي حجاوي .. اي فريم غير اليومي ابعد عنه من الاخر يعني .. شايفنا على الاربع ساعات وطالعه روحنا ..  
حاضر حجاوي .. حبص عليها  (على راي اخونا ابو ادم ) واديك راي

----------


## عائد الحجاوي

صباح الخير انشاالله ضل حاضر وشاكر ومقدر جهدك

----------


## البدوي

اليوم ما اشتغلنا ولا بقرش حتى .. 
نشوف هالصفقات على الاكسبيرت .. والغريب في الموضوع انه الزوجين يمشوا مع بعض والصفقات عكس بعض  
ملحوضة : ( صفقاتنا تجريبيه )

----------


## صافيا

النتائج حتى الان

----------


## صافيا

ما أخبار الإكسبرت الآخر؟ نتائجه المرفوعة على ماي إف إكس بوك متوقفة من 13 الشهر

----------


## البدوي

> ما أخبار الإكسبرت الآخر؟ نتائجه المرفوعة على ماي إف إكس بوك متوقفة من 13 الشهر

 الاخوين المتعاونين معي .. 
ابو ليله .. عنده مشكلة في السيرفر 
الاخ ابو عبدالله .. اختباره لاكسبيرت ترو موفنج .. ايضا متوقفه ولم اسمع منه بعد ( ان شاء الله المانع خير )  
لو سمحتي النتائج على اي نسخة ( اخر نسخة صحيح .. النسخة الي في توقيعي ام غيرها )  
كل التوفيق اخت صافيا

----------


## البدوي

الاكسبيرت اغلق بيع الاسترالي وفتح صفقة شراء على اليورو ين

----------


## صافيا

بالزبط النسخة الأخيرة
الحساب الآن نقص أكتر..

----------


## صافيا

لو بتحب نختبر الآخر عالسيرفر بدل هاد، أو نحول لفريم الديلي مثلا خبرني

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم 
جمعه مباركة يا شباب
مشكور اخوي البدوي ع الاكسبريت للطريقة 
ذكرت انت انك كنت تعمل بها ب البدايه بدون الاكسبريت وانها جيده معك  اود ان اسئلك عن اوقات الي كنت تتابع الفرص فيها يعني من اي ساعه لأي ساعه بتوقيت الأردن ؟؟؟ 
والهدف والستوب لكل العملات 50 ن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان عندك رينج عمله يختلف عن عمله اخرى ولا كلو 50ن ؟

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> جمعه مباركة يا شباب
> مشكور اخوي البدوي ع الاكسبريت للطريقة 
> ذكرت انت انك كنت تعمل بها ب البدايه بدون الاكسبريت وانها جيده معك  اود ان اسئلك عن اوقات الي كنت تتابع الفرص فيها يعني من اي ساعه لأي ساعه بتوقيت الأردن ؟؟؟ 
> والهدف والستوب لكل العملات 50 ن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان عندك رينج عمله يختلف عن عمله اخرى ولا كلو 50ن ؟

 - اخوي اياد حياك الله .. ليس للفرص وقت محدد وهناك مؤشر منبه عند حدوث التقاطع للتنبيه . 
- موضوع الهدف والاستوب لوز متروك للمستخدم ووضعته فقط للتاكد من الية عمل الاكسبيرت وتحقيقه للاهداف .. ايضا للاستاناس بالباكتست ومعرفة نتائجها ..  
وانظر الصورة المرفقة لهذا اليوم ولثلاث ازواج ترى ان الاستوب لوز لم يصل له السعر لان نقطة الدخول قريبه جدا من بداية الاتجاه سواء لصالحنا (تحقيق الهدف ) او عكسنا ( اغلاق على خساره ) .  
ايضا انظر لو تركت الهدف مفتوح والاغلاق على شمعة اسفل \ اعلى موفنج 8

----------


## البدوي

ما زلنا في صفقة اليورو ين والوحيده حتى الان

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم  
شكرا لك 
انا عم اجرب به وهبلغك بالنتائج عندي ان شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم4

انا مجرب النسخة الاخيرة ورافعها على سير فر رح ارفع لكم النتائج

----------


## ابراهيم4

طبعا اول اربع صفقات كانت على الاكسبرت بالنسخة الاولى

----------


## ابراهيم4

تم اغلاق صفقتي اليورو ين واليورو دولار وفتح صفقة على الدولار كندي

----------


## البدوي

> انا مجرب النسخة الاخيرة ورافعها على سير فر رح ارفع لكم النتائج

  

> السلام عليكم  
> شكرا لك 
> انا عم اجرب به وهبلغك بالنتائج عندي ان شاء الله

 
اشكر لكم تعاونكم ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

النتائج الى الان

----------


## البدوي

> النتائج الى الان

 ممتاز اخي ابراهيم وبارك الله فيك .. نتائج ممتازه في ظل هذه الظروف ( نهاية سنه .. واغلاق ميزانيات وتسكير حسابات .. واغلاق مراكز .. )  
اخوي ابراهيم .. فكر بالعمل على فريم اليومي .. اضافة الى فريم 4 ساعات .. فقط راقب الدخول في صفقات على فريم اليومي بنفس الاستراتيجية .. وان شاء الله تنال اعجابك .. ( سهله وبسيطة وبدون تعقيد ولا تحليل .. )  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## البدوي

ننتظر نشوف نتائج الاخت صافيا ..  
وان شاء الله خير ..

----------


## lebleu

السلام عليكم أخي؛
 كنت قد اشتريت هذه الإستراتيجية.  
الإستراتيجية سهلة وبسيطة تعتمد على تقاطع موفنغ ٣ سيمبل وموفنغ ٥ شيفت ١ سيمبل
 الستوب يوضع في آخر قمة أو قاع ويمكن تحديده في ١٠ أو ٢٠ بيب ووضع تريلنغ ستوب ٤ بيب 
 الفريم المستخدم هو ٥ دقائق
 صاحب الإستراتيجية يقول أنه يمكن تطبيقها على فريم الدقيقة شرط استعمال تريلنغ ٢ بيب 
 هناك عدة اكسبرتات لتقاطع الموفنغ لكني لم أجد فيها خانة تغيير الشيفت بالنسبة للموفنغ ٥ . 
كان بودي أن أرفق الإستراتيجية لكنها عبارة عن فيديوهات أكثر من ١٠ دقائق. 
الجميل في الإستراتيجية أنها تعمل على فريم خمس دقائق وهناك فرص كثيرة في اليوم ويمكن تطبيقها على عدة أزواج ولو  تم عمل اكسبرت لها لكان ذلك أفضل.
اعذرني أخي صاحب الإكسبرت إن كانت الفكرة بعيدة عن الموضوع.
حياكم الله

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم أخي؛
>  كنت قد اشتريت هذه الإستراتيجية.  
> الإستراتيجية سهلة وبسيطة تعتمد على تقاطع موفنغ ٣ سيمبل وموفنغ ٥ شيفت ١ سيمبل
>  الستوب يوضع في آخر قمة أو قاع ويمكن تحديده في ١٠ أو ٢٠ بيب ووضع تريلنغ ستوب ٤ بيب 
>  الفريم المستخدم هو ٥ دقائق
>  صاحب الإستراتيجية يقول أنه يمكن تطبيقها على فريم الدقيقة شرط استعمال تريلنغ ٢ بيب 
>  هناك عدة اكسبرتات لتقاطع الموفنغ لكني لم أجد فيها خانة تغيير الشيفت بالنسبة للموفنغ ٥ . 
> كان بودي أن أرفق الإستراتيجية لكنها عبارة عن فيديوهات أكثر من ١٠ دقائق. 
> الجميل في الإستراتيجية أنها تعمل على فريم خمس دقائق وهناك فرص كثيرة في اليوم ويمكن تطبيقها على عدة أزواج ولو  تم عمل اكسبرت لها لكان ذلك أفضل.
> ...

 اتفضل زورنا في صفحة المؤشرات ورح تلاقي اكثر من 3 الى 4 اكسبيرتات تعتمد على الموفنج وشغالين عليها حاليا 
- اكسبيرت البدوي
- اكسبيرت شالنجر
- اكسبيرت قمر 14   
حتى لو طلبت اكسبيرت للاستراتيجية الي تتكلم عنها في كثير مبرمجين رح يخدموك ..  
 اتفضل عندنا على صفحة الاكسبيرتات والمؤشرات .. الاخ جميل عامل عرض .. الدخول مجاني

----------


## lebleu

مشكور  بارك الله فيك  
حتى لو طلبت اكسبيرت للاستراتيجية الي تتكلم عنها في كثير مبرمجين رح يخدموك ..  
 اتفضل عندنا على صفحة الاكسبيرتات والمؤشرات .. الاخ جميل عامل عرض .. الدخول مجاني[/QUOTE]

----------


## ابراهيم4

اخي البدوي شروط الدخول في اكسبرت النشمي النسخه الاخيرة ماهي بالظبط

----------


## البدوي

> اخي البدوي شروط الدخول في اكسبرت النشمي النسخه الاخيرة ماهي بالظبط

 شرط الدخول هو نفسه .. وجود السعر اسفل \ اعلى  المتوسطات بقيمة 5 نقاط يفتح صفقة  
التعديل الي حصل .. انه يفتح الصفقة في بداية التقاطع وليس في نهايته  والصورة التاليه توضح سبب التعديل .    
- النسخة الاولى .. يفتح صفقتين كما هو موضح بالصورة ( وهذا خطأ لان الدخول 2 في نهاية الحركة \ الاتجاه \ الترند ) 
 - النسخة الثانيه .. يفتح صفقة واحدة وهي رقم واحد كونها في بداية الاتجاه ( برمجها المبرمج وربط الدخول في اول شمعة اختراق .  
بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم

----------


## ابراهيم4

هذي اخر النتائج  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابراهيم4

النتائج مبشرة

----------


## ابراهيم4

http://charts.mql5.com/3/431/usdchfp...al-forex-2.png 
اخي البدوي لماذا لم يفتح سل ؟ مع العلم انه كان فاتح باي واقفله بخسارة ؟

----------


## البدوي

> النتائج مبشرة

  

> هذي اخر النتائج  بالتوفيق للجميع

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابراهيم ..  
شوف هالصفقتين كان فتح الصفقات بناء على فريم اليومي   
بالتوفيق يا غالي ..  
( اذا تفكر تتاجر بها ع الفريم اليومي صفقة او صفقتين كفيلات بتدبيل الحساب .. وعندك برنامج تداول وشوف بداية الفرصة ونهايتها ( اي فرصه )  كم يكون الربح وكم تكون الخساره لا قدر الله )

----------


## البدوي

> http://charts.mql5.com/3/431/usdchfp...al-forex-2.png 
> اخي البدوي لماذا لم يفتح سل ؟ مع العلم انه كان فاتح باي واقفله بخسارة ؟

 دقق في الشمعة جيدا .. شمعة الاغلاق ليست شمعة دخول . ..  
- بمعنى اما تكون شمعة اغلاق واما شمعة دخول .. ولن يكون هناك اغلاق صفقة ودخول صفقة في نفس الشمعة 
- بعد اغلاق الشمعة كان السعر بعيد عن الموفنج ( قفزة سعريه او انزلاق سعري ) اذا كان السعر بعيد عن الموفنج مسافة 10 نقاط فاكثر لن يفتح صفقة 
- ايضا المبرمج ( محمود عامر ) ربط الدخول في الصفقة بالشمعة الاولى للاختراق .. لحالات كثيره درستها كانت تؤدي الى خسائر . 
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

> دقق في الشمعة جيدا .. شمعة الاغلاق ليست شمعة دخول . ..  
> - بمعنى اما تكون شمعة اغلاق واما شمعة دخول .. ولن يكون هناك اغلاق صفقة ودخول صفقة في نفس الشمعة 
> - بعد اغلاق الشمعة كان السعر بعيد عن الموفنج ( قفزة سعريه او انزلاق سعري ) اذا كان السعر بعيد عن الموفنج مسافة 10 نقاط فاكثر لن يفتح صفقة 
> - ايضا المبرمج ( محمود عامر ) ربط الدخول في الصفقة بالشمعة الاولى للاختراق .. لحالات كثيره درستها كانت تؤدي الى خسائر . 
> بالتوفيق اخوي

 الله يعافيك ياعم بدوي 
انا فهمت عليك 
عندي مساحة بالسيرفر مكن تعطيني الاعدادات وخليه فريم يومي فقط والعملات التي اتداول عليها

----------


## البدوي

> الله يعافيك ياعم بدوي 
> انا فهمت عليك 
> عندي مساحة بالسيرفر مكن تعطيني الاعدادات وخليه فريم يومي فقط والعملات التي اتداول عليها

 8 ازواج .. والريسك 3 % فقط فعل اوتو لوت = ترو ( بدون هدف ولا استوب لوز .. الاستوب تلقائيا مبرمج في الاكسبيرت ) 
 ضع اكسبيرت اكيوتي على ربح مثلا 50 % من الحساب ويكون رقم وليس نسبه  . ( اكسبيرت الاكيويتي ضعه على زوج عمله غير الازواج التي عليها اكسبيرت النشمي .. مرفق اكسبيرت اكيوتي ) 
ملاحظة .. 
لا اعتقد انه سوف يفتح 8 صفقات معا لانه ربما يحتاج اسبوعين لتحقيق فرصه .. حتى ما احد يقول الريسك عالي .
- في اكسبيرت الاكيوتي اذا كان راس المال 5000 ضع المبلغ في الاعدادات الخارجية للاكسبيرت 10000 اذا كنت تريد تدبيل الحساب او 7500 اذا تريد 50 % من الحساب . )  
بالتوفيق اخوي 
قد تكون الازواج التي في الصورة مناسبه او ما تراه انت

----------


## ابراهيم4

اللي فهمتة اني اضع اكسبرت النشمي النسخة الاخيرة على الثمانية ازواج بنفس الاعدادات الللي قلتها 
وافتح شارت تاسع واضع علية اكسبرت الاكيوتي  تمام كذا

----------


## البدوي

> اللي فهمتة اني اضع اكسبرت النشمي النسخة الاخيرة على الثمانية ازواج بنفس الاعدادات الللي قلتها 
> وافتح شارت تاسع واضع علية اكسبرت الاكيوتي  تمام كذا

 صحيح لاني اعتقد ان الشارت الواحد لا يقبل الا اكسبيرت واحد ..  
( مثل الفنكوش .. الواحد لكل واحد ..  :Drive1:

----------


## المحب للخير

> 8 ازواج .. والريسك 3 % فقط فعل اوتو لوت = ترو ( بدون هدف ولا استوب لوز .. الاستوب تلقائيا مبرمج في الاكسبيرت ) 
>  ضع اكسبيرت اكيوتي على ربح مثلا 50 % من الحساب ويكون رقم وليس نسبه  . ( اكسبيرت الاكيويتي ضعه على زوج عمله غير الازواج التي عليها اكسبيرت النشمي .. مرفق اكسبيرت اكيوتي ) 
> ملاحظة .. 
> لا اعتقد انه سوف يفتح 8 صفقات معا لانه ربما يحتاج اسبوعين لتحقيق فرصه .. حتى ما احد يقول الريسك عالي .
> - في اكسبيرت الاكيوتي اذا كان راس المال 5000 ضع المبلغ في الاعدادات الخارجية للاكسبيرت 10000 اذا كنت تريد تدبيل الحساب او 7500 اذا تريد 50 % من الحساب . )  
> بالتوفيق اخوي 
> قد تكون الازواج التي في الصورة مناسبه او ما تراه انت  الملف المرفق 393931

  ما شاء الله أخى البدوى مجهود جبار بالموضوع جزاك الله خير الجزاء... 
وكنت أود من حضرتك لو حساب 1000 دولار وأحببت ان الربح إذا ربنا أكرمنى بحدود 20 % شهرى فبماذا تنصحنى لانى جديد على موضوع الاكسيبرتات وشاكر جدااا لرد حضرتك مسبقا.

----------


## البدوي

> ما شاء الله أخى البدوى مجهود جبار بالموضوع جزاك الله خير الجزاء... 
>  وكنت أود من حضرتك لو حساب 1000 دولار وأحببت ان الربح إذا ربنا أكرمنى بحدود 20 % شهرى فبماذا تنصحنى لانى جديد على موضوع الاكسيبرتات وشاكر جدااا لرد حضرتك مسبقا.

 المعرف جميل ما شاء الله عليه ..  
تشغل الاكسبيرت النسخة الي في توقيعي على اربع ازواج بالاعدادات الافتراضيه فقط تغير الهدف والاستوب لوز ( بدون هدف ولا استوب لوز )  .  
- ازواج العمله الي تشتغل عليها 
( يورو دولار .. يورو ين .. استرالي دولار .. باوند دولار ) 
- الفريم اليومي  
( تضع زوج خامس وتضع عليه اكسبيرت الاكيويتي الي في مشاركتي السابقه  وتضع الرقم الخارجي 1200 ( يعني راس المال + الربح )  
ملاحظات عامة :  
 (  .. الاستوب لوز تلقائي في الاكسبيرت باغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ) 
( لا تغلق الجهاز او تفصل النت .. لانه شرط الاغلاق يكون في اي لحظة باغلاق شمعة .. ممكن المتابعه كل اربع ساعات )
 ( اكسبيرت الاكيوتي لا يلغي اكسبيرت الصفقات .. وكل ما يفتح اكسبيرت النشمي صفقة يقوم اكسبيرت الاكيوتي يغلقها الا اذا غيرت الرقم من جديد . )  
وسلامتك ..  
وبالهناء والشفاء

----------


## المحب للخير

> المعرف جميل ما شاء الله عليه ..  
> تشغل الاكسبيرت النسخة الي في توقيعي على اربع ازواج بالاعدادات الافتراضيه فقط تغير الهدف والاستوب لوز ( بدون هدف ولا استوب لوز )  .  
> - ازواج العمله الي تشتغل عليها 
> ( يورو دولار .. يورو ين .. استرالي دولار .. باوند دولار ) 
> - الفريم اليومي  
> ( تضع زوج خامس وتضع عليه اكسبيرت الاكيويتي الي في مشاركتي السابقه  وتضع الرقم الخارجي 1200 ( يعني راس المال + الربح )  
> ( ملاحظة .. الاستوب لوز تلقائي في الاكسبيرت باغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 )  
> وسلامتك ..  
> وبالهناء والشفاء

  جزاك الله كل خير يارب

----------


## البدوي

> المعرف جميل ما شاء الله عليه ..  
> تشغل الاكسبيرت النسخة الي في توقيعي على اربع ازواج بالاعدادات الافتراضيه فقط تغير الهدف والاستوب لوز ( بدون هدف ولا استوب لوز )  .  
> - ازواج العمله الي تشتغل عليها 
> ( يورو دولار .. يورو ين .. استرالي دولار .. باوند دولار ) 
> - الفريم اليومي  
> ( تضع زوج خامس وتضع عليه اكسبيرت الاكيويتي الي في مشاركتي السابقه  وتضع الرقم الخارجي 1200 ( يعني راس المال + الربح )  
> ملاحظات عامة :  
>  (  .. الاستوب لوز تلقائي في الاكسبيرت باغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ) 
> ( لا تغلق الجهاز او تفصل النت .. لانه شرط الاغلاق يكون في اي لحظة باغلاق شمعة .. ممكن المتابعه كل اربع ساعات )
> ...

  اضفت معلومه في المشاركة ( في الاقتباس ) .. اقراها ويجب التدرب على الاكسبيرت ..

----------


## البدوي

انظر للصفقات التاليه ( للدراسه والتعلم ) .. 
- اما ان يحقق الهدف 
- او يعود السعر ويغلق على شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8  
هناك طريقتين للمتاجرة  
الطريقة الاولى : المتاجره الاليه بالكامل بواسطة اكسبيرت النشمي . 
الطريقه الثانيه : المتاجره النصف اليه بواسطة اكسبيرت البدوي 
  ( في هذه الطريقه ومثلا لزوج الاسترالي الي في الصورة لنفرض لسبب ما لم يكن الجهاز شغال او ما في نت او لاي سبب لم يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقة نقوم نفتح احنا صفقة ونشغل اكسبيرت البدوي وبالهدف الذي تريده وبعد هيك الاكسبيرت سوف يتولى الصفقة ويشوف شغله مع الصفقة من حيث الاغلاق او الهدف والاستوب لوز او اي اعدادات للاكسبيرت . )   
 في حالة اكسبيرت البدوي ( الي قمت باضافته في توقيعي ) سيكون رقم الماجيك نمبر صفر حتى يتعامل مع الصفقات المفتوحة يدوي من حيث الهدف والاستوب لوز والاغلاق وكل الاعدادات .. ايضا اكسبيرت البدوي يمكن المتاجره اليا بالكامل .

----------


## ابراهيم4

روح ياشيخ الله يكرمك  
تم تنصيب الاكسبرت ننتظر النتائج 
الان عندي اكسبرت النشمي حساب شغال اربع ساعات والحساب الاخر شغال على اليومي  نشوف الافضل  .... بالتوفيق اخي

----------


## البدوي

> روح ياشيخ الله يكرمك  
> تم تنصيب الاكسبرت ننتظر النتائج 
> الان عندي اكسبرت النشمي حساب شغال اربع ساعات والحساب الاخر شغال على اليومي  نشوف الافضل  .... بالتوفيق اخي

 تسلم يا غالي وبارك الله فيك  
لا ننسى نشكر اخونا المبرمج الفاضل جميل .. النا تقريبا شهر واحنا نعدل ونطور ونظيف ونحذف حتى وصلنا لهذه النسخة التي في توقيعي  
كل الشكر اخوي جميل وبارك الله فيك

----------


## البدوي

خلونا مع هالصفقتين للاسبوع القادم .. نشوف الاسعار وين تاخذنا    
اجازة سعيده للجميع

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم
هاي النتائج عندي لكن اعتبرها غير دقيقه لاني مشغول ب اختبارات الجامعه حاليا وما كنت مشغله دائما لكن كنت احاول اتتجنب السوق الاسيوي 
ان شاء الله بعد اسبوع اتابعه بطريقه افضل وبأداره ماليه + بكون مخلص اختبارات وفاضي له..
حاليا هو 50ن هدف و 50ن ستوب.. يوجد صفقه دخلتها بناء ع طريقه اخرى غلطت ب الحساب ومنصه لهيك حذفتها وعدلت ع البروفت

----------


## المحب للخير

> اضفت معلومه في المشاركة ( في الاقتباس ) .. اقراها ويجب التدرب على الاكسبيرت ..

 تمام ياغالى جزاك الله خير انا متابع الموضوع اول باول والله ولى التوفيق.

----------


## ابراهيم4

هذة اخر النتائج على السيرفر.....  بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> هذة اخر النتائج على السيرفر.....  بالتوفيق

 عندك تجربتين الاولى على فريم 4 ساعات والثانيه على اليومي بنفس الاعدادت .. اتمنى لك التوفيق 
ممكن لو سمحت تضع رابط صفحة الاكسبيرت ( التجارب على السيرفر )  
روح شقر على صفحة اكسبيرت البدوي .. شرحت لك ملخص للاستراتيجية والاكسبيرتين الي في توقيعي  
كل التوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

اسم المستخدم 91257320
باسوورد المشاهدة (vze1rwl)
رابط المنصه  http://www.efxnow.com/mt/forexmt4.exe
رح امر عليها واتفحصها شاكر لك اخي

----------


## البدوي

> اسم المستخدم 91257320
> باسوورد المشاهدة (vze1rwl)
> رابط المنصه  http://www.efxnow.com/mt/forexmt4.exe
> رح امر عليها واتفحصها شاكر لك اخي

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ابراهيم .. ( 11 زوج .. على فريم 4 ساعات .. صحيح ؟ )

----------


## ابراهيم4

الله يعافيك 
   10ازواج الفريم اربع ساعات 
الازواج هي 
AUD/JPY  AUD/USD EUR/AUD EUR/JPY EUR/USD GBP/JPY GBP/USD USD/CAD USD/CHF USD/JPY

----------


## rangon

مشكور على الموضوع اخى بارك الله فيك 
الاكسبرت اعتقد الرابط متوقف من فتره ياريت تحديثه رابط المتابعه على الموقع الخارجى

----------


## البدوي

> مشكور على الموضوع اخى بارك الله فيك 
> الاكسبرت اعتقد الرابط متوقف من فتره ياريت تحديثه رابط المتابعه على الموقع الخارجى

 اخوي رابط اكسبيرت النشمي في توقيعي شغال .. وما شاء الله عليه ..  
صفقات الاكسبيرت على سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم 4 ( الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ابراهيم

----------


## البدوي

1000 مبروك 
مبروك فوز النشامى على منتخب الكويت 
الاردن       *      الكويت
2        \         1

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت حتى الان ( على منصة ابراهيم 4 )

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت على الفريم اليومي ..

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت على 4 ساعات .. ( 200 نقطة من يوم امس .. وحتى الان )

----------


## the-zero

ممكن أحد يفيدني برابط لطريقة ربط المنصة بسيرفر ..
أرغب في تجربة الإكسبيرت لو تكرمتم ..

----------


## abolila

> ممكن أحد يفيدني برابط لطريقة ربط المنصة بسيرفر ..
> أرغب في تجربة الإكسبيرت لو تكرمتم ..

  هلا اخى 
ما هو المطلوب بالتفصيل ؟
ان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك

----------


## البدوي

> هلا اخى 
> ما هو المطلوب بالتفصيل ؟
> ان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك

 تسلم اخوي ابو ليله .. وربي يحفظك ويقدرك ..  
وهذي صفقات ع اليومي .. ( اكسبيرت النشمي )

----------


## البدوي

اخر تحديث للصفقات  على الفريم اليومي .. وتبقى للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## the-zero

> هلا اخى 
> ما هو المطلوب بالتفصيل ؟
> ان شاء الله اقدر اساعدك

 أشكرك على تعاونك يا غالي ..
أريد أن أعرف إذا كان لدي إكسبيرت مثل إكسبيرت النشمي مثلاً وأريده أن يعمل على مدار اليوم .. كيف أربط المنصة بسيرفر ..؟؟
كيف أستأجر سيرفر ؟؟ وكيف أستخدمه ؟؟ وماهي أفضل العروض الموجودة لأستئجار سيرفر؟؟ 
اعتذر إن خرجت عن سياق الموضوع ..

----------


## البدوي

> اخر تحديث للصفقات  على الفريم اليومي .. وتبقى للاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله

 هذه الصفقات بقيت معنا من الاسبوع الماضي .. اغلقت صفقتين الاسترالي والكندي.. وبقيت الصفقات التاليه 
وربما يفتح الاكسبيرت بيع على الدولار كندي وعلى زوج الباوند دولار .. وربما ايضا اليورو ين

----------


## redah

اخوي بدوي كم النتائج المحققة للان من بداية استعمال الاكسبيرت  
هل ممكن ترفق لنا النتائج المحققة من الاهداف وضرب الاستوب  
انا الان استعمل الاكسبيرت وتفعل معي الباوند دولار بس راح اخليه بنفس الاعدادت الاصليه من غير تغيير

----------


## البدوي

> اخوي بدوي كم النتائج المحققة للان من بداية استعمال الاكسبيرت  
> هل ممكن ترفق لنا النتائج المحققة من الاهداف وضرب الاستوب  
> انا الان استعمل الاكسبيرت وتفعل معي الباوند دولار بس راح اخليه بنفس الاعدادت الاصليه من غير تغيير

 بالتوفيق اخوي ..  
لديك نسخة من الاكسبيرت .. وبرنامج تداول .. شغله واخبرنا بالنتائج

----------


## ابراهيم4

مساك الله بالخير اخي البدوي ... كيف احوالك 
هل ضروري ان الصفقه تفتح مع بداية شمعة الاربع ساعات ولا مو شرط ؟
لأني لاحظت مع بداية افتتاح الشمعه الحالية فتح صفقة بيع على الدولار ين فقط ولاكن بعدها ب18 دقيقة على المجنون فتح بيع وكمان فتح بيع بعدها بفترة بيع على الاسترالي 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> مساك الله بالخير اخي البدوي ... كيف احوالك 
> هل ضروري ان الصفقه تفتح مع بداية شمعة الاربع ساعات ولا مو شرط ؟
> لأني لاحظت مع بداية افتتاح الشمعه الحالية فتح صفقة بيع على الدولار ين فقط ولاكن بعدها ب18 دقيقة على المجنون فتح بيع وكمان فتح بيع بعدها بفترة بيع على الاسترالي 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

 اول شيئ .. كيف حالك وشلونك وان شاء الله تكون بخير  
ثاني شي .. وينك لك غايب كم يوم وكان عندي كم سؤال .. لاني شفت صفقات محققة الاهداف والاكسبيرت لم يفتح صفقات ف كنت بدي اسالك اذا الاكسبيرت شغال ( السيرفر ام لا ) . 
ما النا علاقة في الاغلاق احنا شغلنا على الاختراق بقيمة 5 نقاط  والدخول يكون في شمعة الاختراق وليس في الشمعة التي تليها . 
بالتوفيق اخوي ...

----------


## البدوي

صورة من صفقات على فريم 4 ساعات وعلى سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم 4

----------


## ابراهيم4

> اول شيئ .. كيف حالك وشلونك وان شاء الله تكون بخير  
> ثاني شي .. وينك لك غايب كم يوم وكان عندي كم سؤال .. لاني شفت صفقات محققة الاهداف والاكسبيرت لم يفتح صفقات ف كنت بدي اسالك اذا الاكسبيرت شغال ( السيرفر ام لا ) . 
> ما النا علاقة في الاغلاق احنا شغلنا على الاختراق بقيمة 5 نقاط  والدخول يكون في شمعة الاختراق وليس في الشمعة التي تليها . 
> بالتوفيق اخوي ...

 الحمد لله بخير وتوفيق من الله 
الاكسبرت لازال شغال على السيرفر ومافي اي تدخل يدوي أنا جالس اتابع من بعيد 
مافهمت عليك كيف حقق الاهداف ولم يفتحها ...  احنا ذحين شغلنا اربع ساعات فقط

----------


## البدوي

> الحمد لله بخير وتوفيق من الله 
> الاكسبرت لازال شغال على السيرفر ومافي اي تدخل يدوي أنا جالس اتابع من بعيد 
> مافهمت عليك كيف حقق الاهداف ولم يفتحها ...  احنا ذحين شغلنا اربع ساعات فقط

 ان شاء دوم تكون بخير .. اقصد كانت الشروط مكتمله لفتح صفقة ..  
المهم .. اهم شي تكون متابع ولو لمدة شهر فقط لنحكم بعدها على الاستراتيجية .. 
كل التوفيق اخوي   
لا تنسوا بكره مباراة النشامى مع قطر  
ان شاء الله فايزين عليهم 2 \ 1

----------


## ابراهيم4

> ان شاء دوم تكون بخير .. اقصد كانت الشروط مكتمله لفتح صفقة ..  
> المهم .. اهم شي تكون متابع ولو لمدة شهر فقط لنحكم بعدها على الاستراتيجية .. 
> كل التوفيق اخوي   
> لا تنسوا بكره مباراة النشامى مع قطر  
> ان شاء الله فايزين عليهم 2 \ 1

 كل التوفيق لك اخي وللنشامى 
الان لنا 19 يوم رح نكمل شهر بعدين نحكم عليه

----------


## البدوي

تحديث صفقات الاكسبيرت على فريم اليومي ..    
لا تنسوا تشجعوا النشامى  
النشامى * قطر 
بعد ساعتين 
شجعوا النشامى ولا اخرب الاكسبيرت .. !!

----------


## البدوي

النشامى ما منهم سلامه   
ان شاء الله نفوز على قطر

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات ..

----------


## jamal khalil

ان شاء الله النشامى يبيضوا الوجه اليوم 

> النشامى ما منهم سلامه   
> ان شاء الله نفوز على قطر

----------


## البدوي

تحديث للصفقات .. لا جديد صفقاتنا كما هي .. 
( قد يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقتين بيع على الباوند دولار .. والاسترالي دولار .. كما في الصورة )

----------


## البدوي

مستمره الصفقات في اتجاهها ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> مستمره الصفقات في اتجاهها ..

 ماشاء الله حلو 
يعني على مدى ثلاث اسابيع ننقول اليومي افضل من الاربع ساعات ؟

----------


## البدوي

الفريم اليومي .. صفقاته طويله .. كون الاشاره تحتاج وقت اطول للتكون . .. يعني فرص قليله ولكن فرصه او فرصتين ممكن يدبلن الحساب .. ( هنا الصفقات تقربا 12% من الحساب )

----------


## redah

كم يكون الوقف على اليومي

----------


## البدوي

> كم يكون الوقف على اليومي

 اقرا اول مشاركة

----------


## البدوي

متابعة الصفقات .. مع ملاحظة ان الاكسبيرت فتح صفقتين .. على الدولار ين .. وعلى الاسترالي دولار

----------


## البدوي

حصلت على النسخة 3 من الاكسبيرت .. هل يرغب بها احد لاقوم بارفاقها .. !! 
نراقب صفقة على اليورو ين ( بيع ) وسوف نتابع كيف يتعامل معها الاكسبيرت بنسخته الحديثه ( 3 )

----------


## ابراهيم4

صباح الخير استاذي 
وش تفرق النسخه الثالثة عن الثانية

----------


## redah

اذا وضعت المؤشر على اليومي هل يكون الوقف 50 نقطة لاني واضع الاكسبيرت على الاعدادات الافتراضية  
ولا نزيد الوقف ليه

----------


## البدوي

> صباح الخير استاذي 
> وش تفرق النسخه الثالثة عن الثانية

 في النسخة الثالثه الدخول مضمون في الصفقات .. بينما في النسخة الثانيه هناك سقف اعلى للاختراق فلا يدخل في الصفقة اذا زاد الاختراق عن 5 + 2 نقطة 
( عالجها المبرمج المحترم محمود عامر .. بان اضاف خيار خارجي (رينج ) وانا حاليا اعمل على رقم 10 حتى يدخل في كل الصفقات .    

> اذا وضعت المؤشر على اليومي هل يكون الوقف 50 نقطة لاني واضع الاكسبيرت على الاعدادات الافتراضية  
> ولا نزيد الوقف ليه

 الاصل في الاستراتيجية بلا استوب لوز رقمي انما الاستوب لوز هو اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ( وحسب الفريم الذي تعمل عليه .. والهدف مفتوح اما تحدده رقما او نسبه من الحساب او تتركه على الاغلاق العكسي وهنا سوف يقل الربح 
كل التوفيق اخوي  
متابعة للاكسبيرت والصفقات ..

----------


## البدوي

متابعين للصفقات على الاكسبيرت ..

----------


## Sufyan

> حصلت على النسخة 3 من الاكسبيرت .. هل يرغب بها احد لاقوم بارفاقها .. !! 
> نراقب صفقة على اليورو ين ( بيع ) وسوف نتابع كيف يتعامل معها الاكسبيرت بنسخته الحديثه ( 3 )

 اتمنى اخي أن ترفق لنا النسخة الثالثة لتجربتها
سأقوم بوضعها على السيرفر وسأضع رابط المتابعة هنا
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## البدوي

اخر نسخة من اكسبيرت النشمي ( تحت الاختبار ).. برمجة الفاضل محمود عامر 
 ( العمل على فريم اليومي اوالاربع ساعات ) 
جميع الخيارات تلقائي باستثناء : 
  - بدون هدف ( الربح .. يفضل التعامل مع نسبة من الرصيد 25 او 50 او 100 % او حسب رغبة المستخدم )
- بدون استوب لوز ( الاستوب تلقائي في الاكسبيرت اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل الموفنج ) 
- الرينج  10  ( اخر خيار ) 
بالتوفيق والربح الوفير

----------


## ابراهيم4

وش رايك نوقف العمل على النسخة الثانية ونعتمد الثالثه من الاسبوع القادم

----------


## البدوي

> وش رايك نوقف العمل على النسخة الثانية ونعتمد الثالثه من الاسبوع القادم

 اوك .. فقط اختبرها واتاكد ان الاكسبيرت يدخل في كل الصفقات المحققة للشروط .. اذا وجدت صفقات لم يدخلها الاكسبيرت ارفع الرينج لرقم 20 نقطة ( لن يؤثر على الاستراتيجية من حيث مصداقيه الدخول او من حيث الربح او الاستوب لوز )   
 اختبر النسخة هذا الاسبوع .. واي ملاحظة ارفقها بالصور مع صورة الخبير ( الاكسبيرت) لنعرف رقم الخطا لنبلغ المبرمج به.  
كل التوفيق يا غالي   
 ملاحظة عامة ( تم تحديث الاكسبيرت ليصبح الدخول مؤكد في كل الصفقات المحققة للشروط .. اخر نسخة في توقيعي )

----------


## HAITH08

السلام عليكم 
مشاء الله مجهود متميز اخى البدوى 
اخى اريد ان ابدء العمل معاكم ولكن مش عارف ابدء منين  و ابدء بالعمل معكم على الاكسبريت النشمى ولا بتاع الاخ جميل 
لانى قراءت معظم صفحات الموضوعين وللاسف مش قادر احدد نقطة البدايه معكم 
وما هى اعدادات الاكسبريت حتى يبداء عمل الصفقات

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> مشاء الله مجهود متميز اخى البدوى 
> اخى اريد ان ابدء العمل معاكم ولكن مش عارف ابدء منين  و ابدء بالعمل معكم على الاكسبريت النشمى ولا بتاع الاخ جميل 
> لانى قراءت معظم صفحات الموضوعين وللاسف مش قادر احدد نقطة البدايه معكم 
> وما هى اعدادات الاكسبريت حتى يبداء عمل الصفقات

 حياك الله اخوي ..  
الاستراتيجية مكتوبه في 3 اسطر .. وصورة توضيحيه . ( اول مشاركة )  
 وفي مشاركة 158 (  الرابط في توقيعي  ) شرحت الاعدادات .. واخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت  
اليه عمل الاكسبيرت ( النشمي ) : السعر اسفل المتوسطات بقيمة 5 نقاط بيع
                                                     : السعر اعلى المتوسطات بقيمة 5 نقاط شراء 
                                                     : الاستوب اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل الموفنج

----------


## البدوي

تم اضافة اخر نسخة من اكسبيرت النشمي  الى المشاركة الاولى  
كل الشكر والتقدير للمشرفة الفاضله رانيا وجدي التي قامت بالتعديل .   
صورة صفقات الاكسبيرت اخر تحديث ..

----------


## البدوي

اسبوع موفق ان شاء الله .. معنا لهذا الاسبوع النسخة 3 من اكسبيرت النشمي .. اول صفقة بيع على اليورو ين .. ونراقب في الاطار الاصغر صفقة بيع على الدولار ين اذا تحقق الشروط ..

----------


## zamalekna

استاذ بدوى الدخول بمجرد اختراق موفينج 8 مباشرة ب 5 نقاط  ولا الانتظار اغلاق الشمعه فوقه او تحته
ونعتمد فى دخولنا فريم الاربع ساعات ولا اليومى

----------


## البدوي

> استاذ بدوى الدخول بمجرد اختراق موفينج 8 مباشرة ب 5 نقاط  ولا الانتظار اغلاق الشمعه فوقه او تحته
> ونعتمد فى دخولنا فريم الاربع ساعات ولا اليومى

  - اي فريم انت حر فقط يومي او 4 ساعات غير هيك تذبذب ولا انصح به .. انا شخصيا بتاجر على اليومي .. 
- الدخول على الاختراق .. والخروج ( الاستوب لوز ) اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 . 
بالتوفيق اخوي    
مع ملاحظة تحقق 4 صفقات مكتملة الشروط ولم يدخلها الاكسبيرت ( خلل فني )

----------


## ابراهيم4

السلام عليكم جميعا 
كيف احوالك ياعم بدوي ان شاء الله بخير 
المستخدم/ 91269021
المرور /odh5lqc 
هذي بيانات الدخول للأكسبرت بالنسخه الثالثة مع العلم ان الرينج 10 والنقطه ب 1 دولار 
بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم جميعا 
> كيف احوالك ياعم بدوي ان شاء الله بخير 
> المستخدم/ 91269021
> المرور /odh5lqc 
> هذي بيانات الدخول للأكسبرت بالنسخه الثالثة مع العلم ان الرينج 10 والنقطه ب 1 دولار 
> بالتوفيق

 اوك .. ابراهيم .. فريم يومي .. ولا اربع ساعات ؟    
اخي ابراهيم .. اذا ما رايت صفقة مكتملة الشروط ولم يدخل بها الاكسبيرت .. ارجو ارفاق صورة من الخبير ( الاكسبيرت ) لمعرفة رقم الخطا لمخاطبة المبرمج به لاصلاحه ..  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

الفريم اربع ساعات 
اما بالنسبة للدخول في الصفقات فأنا اكون متواجد ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات بالكثير ما راح الاحظها لأكن انت عندك المنصه شوف اذا ما ادخل في صفقات معينة ممكن تنبهني عليها وشاكر ومقدر لك

----------


## البدوي

متابعة لصفقة اليورو ين

----------


## ابراهيم4

هل هذة تعتبر فرصة دخول صحيحة ولكن لم يدخل فيها الاكسبرت ؟  http://charts.mql5.com/3/575/gbpusdp...al-forex-2.png   http://charts.mql5.com/3/575/euraudp...ital-forex.png

----------


## البدوي

> هل هذة تعتبر فرصة دخول صحيحة ولكن لم يدخل فيها الاكسبرت ؟  http://charts.mql5.com/3/575/gbpusdp...al-forex-2.png   http://charts.mql5.com/3/575/euraudp...ital-forex.png

 صفقات الاكسبيرت على سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم   
شوف الخبير بخصوص الباوند شو سبب عدم الدخول في الصفقه وهل هناك خطا وكم رقم الخطا ان وجد .. وارجو ان ترفق صورة من الخبير المؤشر عليه في الصورة في الاسفل .. )  
بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم

----------


## ابراهيم4

> صفقات الاكسبيرت على سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم   
> شوف الخبير بخصوص الباوند شو سبب عدم الدخول في الصفقه وهل هناك خطا وكم رقم الخطا ان وجد .. وارجو ان ترفق صورة من الخبير المؤشر عليه في الصورة في الاسفل .. )  
> بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم

 وفالك التوفيق اخي  
الخبير فالمرفقات

----------


## البدوي

> وفالك التوفيق اخي  
> الخبير فالمرفقات

 
الله يعطيك العافيه  
ما شفت فيه اخطاء .. واتمنى من الاخوه المبرمجين اذا شاهدوا الصور ان يقولوا هل يوجد اخطاء في التنفيذ ام لا  
بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## البدوي

متابعة لصفقات الاكسبيرت على فريم 4 ساعات ( تجربة ابراهيم 4)

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت كما هي على برنامج الديمو ( سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم 4 )

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات .. مبلغ الربح = 10% من الحساب في 4 ايام تداول ..

----------


## البدوي

متواصلين معاكم ...

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات المفتوحة بواسطة اكسبيرت النشمي ( 330 نقطة خلال يومين )      
اخي ابراهيم 4 بدنا نبحث عن اليه لاغلاق الصفقات على نسبه 10% من الحساب .. مع تواصل فتح الاكسبيرت للصفقات

----------


## ابراهيم4

والله اليوم وانا افكر فيها   لأنو ارباح امس كلها راحت 
اذا فية اكسبرت يغلق الصفقات يكون حلو  مانبغا نتدخل يدوي

----------


## البدوي

شبه بعض .. وعكس بعض ...  يورو ..وفرنك .. 
(370) نقطة حتى الان

----------


## ابراهيم4

والله حاجه تبسط  بس اغلاق الصقات هي المشكله لأنو الصفقة ممكن تربح 150 نقطة وتقفل على 80 او اقل ربح بنفس الوقت انت ممكن تقفل صفقة وهي ممكن تعطيك اكثر مثلا الاسترالي ين عامل شغل حلو

----------


## البدوي

> والله حاجه تبسط  بس اغلاق الصقات هي المشكله لأنو الصفقة ممكن تربح 150 نقطة وتقفل على 80 او اقل ربح بنفس الوقت انت ممكن تقفل صفقة وهي ممكن تعطيك اكثر مثلا الاسترالي ين عامل شغل حلو

 ان شاء الله خلال هاليومين ابحث عن اكسبيرت اكيوتي يغلق على نسبه ربح من راس المال دون ان يؤثر على سير اكسبيرت الصفقات ( يوضع على زوج عمله منفصل )   
اقترح عليك اخي ابراهيم اغلاق الصفقات على هذا الرقم .. حتى لا ندخل في موضوع القاب ..  
وهذي 400 نقطة .. حلوين .. ويمكن يكونوا ( بيجوا 404 ..فرنسي )

----------


## ابراهيم4

براحتك اذا تبغيني اقفلها اقفلها انت عطني الأوكي بس  وزي ماقلت بداية الاسبوع اكيد بيكون فية قابات

----------


## البدوي

اقفلها يا غالي على اي رقم فوق 400 نقطة \ دولار ..   
ولا  اقول لك لك الخيار .. ولي القهوه ..  :Teeth Smile:  
هذا احنا بنراقب فيك ونشوفك على كم رح تقفلها ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> اقفلها يا غالي على اي رقم فوق 400 نقطة \ دولار ..   
> ولا  اقول لك لك الخيار .. ولي القهوه ..  
> هذا احنا بنراقب فيك ونشوفك على كم رح تقفلها ..

 
ههههههه حلوة  
انا اخاف انها ماتطلع لفوق 400 ورغم كذا رح اراقبها من الجوال لحد الساعه 12 وجايبينها جايبينها  
بالتوفيق ياغالي

----------


## البدوي

> ان شاء الله خلال هاليومين ابحث عن اكسبيرت اكيوتي يغلق على نسبه ربح من راس المال دون ان يؤثر على سير اكسبيرت الصفقات ( يوضع على زوج عمله منفصل )   
> اقترح عليك اخي ابراهيم اغلاق الصفقات على هذا الرقم .. حتى لا ندخل في موضوع القاب ..  
> وهذي 400 نقطة .. حلوين .. ويمكن يكونوا ( بيجوا 404 ..فرنسي )

 اخي ابراهيم في المرفقات اكسبيرت اكيوتي .. شغله بالاعدادات الافتراضيه سوف يغلق الصفقات على ربح 10% ثم يستمر في العمل .. يوضع على زوج عمله لوحده من غير اكسبيرت الصفقات ..  
بالتوفيق اخوي ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> اخي ابراهيم في المرفقات اكسبيرت اكيوتي .. شغله بالاعدادات الافتراضيه سوف يغلق الصفقات على ربح 10% ثم يستمر في العمل .. يوضع على زوج عمله لوحده من غير اكسبيرت الصفقات ..  
> بالتوفيق اخوي ..

 اول مايفتح السوق انصبة ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> اول مايفتح السوق انصبة ان شاء الله 
> بالتوفيق

 اخي ابراهيم .. قطع السعر لموفنج 26 لا يعني تحقق فرصة الدخول  .. 
 انما فرصة تكون فقط عند قطع السعر ( الموفنج السريع ) يقطع موفنج 8 بالتوافق مع موفنج 26 . .. هنا تكون فرصة محققة ويدخل اكسبيرت النشمي في الصفقة ..  
فقط حبيت اذكرك بالشرط الصحيح للاستراتيجية الي هو شرط فتح صفقة بواسطة الاكسبيرت ..    
طلبت من الاخت قمر برمجة اكسبيرت بحيث يدخل في الحالتين الي في الصورة .. وبعد ان يجهز سوف ارفقه ونتاكد ايهما افضل نتائج  
بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت لهذا اليوم حتى الان ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> صفقات الاكسبيرت لهذا اليوم حتى الان ..

  
الحلو في اكسبرت النشمي انو اذا ماربحك مايخسرك وانت شايف الاسبوع الماضي كيف عمل كان شغل اخر حلاوة  واغلب الاكسبرتات تخسرك بقوة وانا مجرب وعلى حساب حقيقي لكن هذا اانا متفائل فية والحلو اننا نشتغل على اربع ساعات يعني سوينج .. بعد ادخال نسبة الربح 10 بالمية من الحساب ان شاء الله نكون بالسليم .. بالنسبه للدخول بالصفقات هل لاحظت انو مايدخل بعض الصفقات ؟ 
بالتوفيق اخي البدوي

----------


## tareef

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
عذرا ولكن رايت أني أشير عليكم فما شاء الله عليكم متحمسين الله يزيدكم من فضله... 
في المرفقات خبير ممتاز في إدارة الحساب وشرحه تجدونه على هذا الرابط: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t188313.html 
عن طريقه بإمكانكم التحكم بالحساب ككل؛ بعملة معينة أو بالماجيك نمبر وعمل ملاحقة للربح...
بإمكانكم وضع الهدف الذي تريدونه وبعدها لن يقوم الخبير بإغلاق الصفقات ولكن يتابع الربح من نقطة الربح التي تريدونها مثال:
لنفترض أنك داخل صفقة بيع على الباوند ين وهدفك 10 دولار بإمكانك حجز مبلغ 5 دولار وكتابعة الربح بحيث كلما صعد الربح 1 دولار يتحرك الربح 1 دولار فإذا وصل الربح 15 يكون الربح المتحرك 10 في حال ارتد السوق من ال 15 سيغلق الصفقة...
ملاحظة: إذا كان لديك أكثر من عملة ورغبت في وضح ربح متحرك لك واحدة لا بد أن تستخدم خاصية الماجيك نمبر واستخدام خبير لكل عملة. 
أسأل الله لكم التوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
> عذرا ولكن رايت أني أشير عليكم فما شاء الله عليكم متحمسين الله يزيدكم من فضله... 
> في المرفقات خبير ممتاز في إدارة الحساب وشرحه تجدونه على هذا الرابط: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t188313.html 
> عن طريقه بإمكانكم التحكم بالحساب ككل؛ بعملة معينة أو بالماجيك نمبر وعمل ملاحقة للربح...
> بإمكانكم وضع الهدف الذي تريدونه وبعدها لن يقوم الخبير بإغلاق الصفقات ولكن يتابع الربح من نقطة الربح التي تريدونها مثال:
> لنفترض أنك داخل صفقة بيع على الباوند ين وهدفك 10 دولار بإمكانك حجز مبلغ 5 دولار وكتابعة الربح بحيث كلما صعد الربح 1 دولار يتحرك الربح 1 دولار فإذا وصل الربح 15 يكون الربح المتحرك 10 في حال ارتد السوق من ال 15 سيغلق الصفقة...
> ملاحظة: إذا كان لديك أكثر من عملة ورغبت في وضح ربح متحرك لك واحدة لا بد أن تستخدم خاصية الماجيك نمبر واستخدام خبير لكل عملة. 
> أسأل الله لكم التوفيق

 اشكرك اخي طريف على رغبتك بالمشاركة وتعاونك معانا ..  
نسختنا الخاصة بادارة الحساب ( برمجة محمود عامر ) فيها خيارين فقط .. تحديد الربح بالرقم او نسبه .. سهله وبدن تعقيد 
وبعد نجاح الفكره ان شاء الله .. ساطلب من الاخ المبرمج اضافة هذه الخاصية لاكسبيرت النشمي  
كل الشكر لك اخي

----------


## tareef

> اشكرك اخي طريف على رغبتك بالمشاركة وتعاونك معانا ..  
> نسختنا الخاصة بادارة الحساب ( برمجة محمود عامر ) فيها خيارين فقط .. تحديد الربح بالرقم او نسبه .. سهله وبدن تعقيد 
> وبعد نجاح الفكره ان شاء الله .. ساطلب من الاخ المبرمج اضافة هذه الخاصية لاكسبيرت النشمي  
> كل الشكر لك اخي

 موفق أخي الكريم وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## -Mussab-

> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته 
> عذرا ولكن رايت أني أشير عليكم فما شاء الله عليكم متحمسين الله يزيدكم من فضله... 
> في المرفقات خبير ممتاز في إدارة الحساب وشرحه تجدونه على هذا الرابط: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t188313.html 
> عن طريقه بإمكانكم التحكم بالحساب ككل؛ بعملة معينة أو بالماجيك نمبر وعمل ملاحقة للربح...
> بإمكانكم وضع الهدف الذي تريدونه وبعدها لن يقوم الخبير بإغلاق الصفقات ولكن يتابع الربح من نقطة الربح التي تريدونها مثال:
> لنفترض أنك داخل صفقة بيع على الباوند ين وهدفك 10 دولار بإمكانك حجز مبلغ 5 دولار وكتابعة الربح بحيث كلما صعد الربح 1 دولار يتحرك الربح 1 دولار فإذا وصل الربح 15 يكون الربح المتحرك 10 في حال ارتد السوق من ال 15 سيغلق الصفقة...
> ملاحظة: إذا كان لديك أكثر من عملة ورغبت في وضح ربح متحرك لك واحدة لا بد أن تستخدم خاصية الماجيك نمبر واستخدام خبير لكل عملة. 
> أسأل الله لكم التوفيق

  كنت انوي طلب خبير مماثل .. جزاك الله خير

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم 
هل لازال الاكسبيرت بنفس شروط المشاركة الاولى أم هناك تغييرات
انت عارف يا بدوي انا معاك في الحارة الثانية و ما كنت اجي هنا

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم هل لازال الاكسبيرت بنفس شروط المشاركة الاولى أم هناك تغييراتانت عارف يا بدوي انا معاك في الحارة الثانية و ما كنت اجي هنا

 لم يتغير شيئ نفس الشروط ونفس الاكسبيرت الموجود في المشاركة الاولى .. واي جديد سوف ابلغكم به .. والاكسبيرت ينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية ..  
ملاحظة : خسائرنا يوم امس بلغت 130 نقطة ( 4 ازواج ..7 صفقات ) .. الخساره من الربح وليس من راس المال .. 
  صورة من الصفقات لهذا اليوم على سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم4

----------


## البدوي

متواصلين معاكم ومع صفقات الاكسبيرت

----------


## the-zero

طيب يا إخوان .. 
انا عملت التالي : 
فتحت كل الأزواج على شارت ال4 ..  خطي 
اضفت موفنج 26  و8  .. كلاهما سمبل
سحبت الإكسبيرت الموجود في المشاركة الأولى إلى كل الشارتات المفتوحة ..
عدلت حجم المخاطرة إلى 10%
وعدلت البروفت إلى 15% 
هل الإعدادات في الصورة صحيحة ..

----------


## the-zero

> طيب يا إخوان .. 
> انا عملت التالي : 
> فتحت كل الأزواج على شارت ال4 ..  خطي 
> اضفت موفنج 26  و8  .. كلاهما سمبل
> سحبت الإكسبيرت الموجود في المشاركة الأولى إلى كل الشارتات المفتوحة ..
> عدلت حجم المخاطرة إلى 10%
> وعدلت البروفت إلى 15% 
> هل الإعدادات في الصورة صحيحة ..

 سؤال اخير ..
هل يجب أغير الماجيك نمبر عند سحب الإكسبيرت لكل شارت ..؟؟

----------


## البدوي

> سؤال اخير ..
> هل يجب أغير الماجيك نمبر عند سحب الإكسبيرت لكل شارت ..؟؟

 حياك الله اخوي خالد  
-هذه صورة الاعدادات ولا تغير شيئ غير اخر خانة الرينج اجعله 20 
- كل زوج عمله له ماجيك نمبر مختلف عن الاخر .
- حتى الحساب ما يصبح في خطر شغل الاكسبيرت فقط 10 ازواج عمله 
- اخذ الربح له اكسبيرت اخر قمت بارفاقها في مشاركة سابقه .. شغله بالاعدادات الافتراضيه على زوج عمله لوحده ليس عليه اكسبيرت النشمي

----------


## the-zero

> حياك الله اخوي خالد  
> -هذه صورة الاعدادات ولا تغير شيئ غير اخر خانة الرينج اجعله 20 
> - كل زوج عمله له ماجيك نمبر مختلف عن الاخر .
> - حتى الحساب ما يصبح في خطر شغل الاكسبيرت فقط 10 ازواج عمله 
> - اخذ الربح له اكسبيرت اخر قمت بارفاقها في مشاركة سابقه .. شغله بالاعدادات الافتراضيه على زوج عمله لوحده ليس عليه اكسبيرت النشمي

 اها .. يعني كل زوج أجعل له ماجيك نمبر مختلف .. تمام
ممكن أعرف  ما أهمية خانة الرينج  وأهمية الرقم 20 ؟؟

----------


## البدوي

> اها .. يعني كل زوج أجعل له ماجيك نمبر مختلف .. تمام
> ممكن أعرف  ما أهمية خانة الرينج  وأهمية الرقم 20 ؟؟

 - بعد قطع السعر للموفنج ب 5 نقاط وبالتوافق مع موفنج 26 الاكسبيرت يفتح صفقة .
- اذا كان السعر بعيد عن نقطة الدخول بمقدار اكثر من الرينج ( 20) نقطة لن يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقه ويعتبر الفرصه لاغيه . 
( خوفا من شمعات لموزين او قفزة بالسعر .. رينج 20 يعني اقصى حد او مسافه يفتح خلالها الاكسبيرت الصفقة )  
السبب من اضافتها .. كما قلت خوفا من قفزه بالسعر او سليب بيج كبير .. ايضا لو شغلت الاكسبيرت الان وكانت فرصه متحققه ..اذا كان السعر بعيد عن نقطة الدخول مسافه اقل من الرينج المحدد سوف يفتح صفقة واذا كان اكبر من الرينج لن يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقة ..حتى لا يكون الارتداد والخساره كبيره ..

----------


## the-zero

> - بعد قطع السعر للموفنج ب 5 نقاط وبالتوافق مع موفنج 26 الاكسبيرت يفتح صفقة .
> - اذا كان السعر بعيد عن نقطة الدخول بمقدار اكثر من الرينج ( 20) نقطة لن يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقه ويعتبر الفرصه لاغيه . 
> ( خوفا من شمعات لموزين او قفزة بالسعر .. رينج 20 يعني اقصى حد او مسافه يفتح خلالها الاكسبيرت الصفقة )  
> السبب من اضافتها .. كما قلت خوفا من قفزه بالسعر او سليب بيج كبير .. ايضا لو شغلت الاكسبيرت الان وكانت فرصه متحققه ..اذا كان السعر بعيد عن نقطة الدخول مسافه اقل من الرينج المحدد سوف يفتح صفقة واذا كان اكبر من الرينج لن يفتح الاكسبيرت صفقة ..حتى لا يكون الارتداد والخساره كبيره ..

 بارك الله فيك على الشرح  
الآن عرفت لماذا فتح افكسبيرت صفقة بيع بمجرد وضعه على شارت الكندي فرنك

----------


## the-zero

هل يتأثر أداء الإكسبيرت في حالة كان يوجد أي موفنج أفريج آخر .. مثلاً موفنج 200

----------


## the-zero

> حياك الله اخوي خالد  
> -هذه صورة الاعدادات ولا تغير شيئ غير اخر خانة الرينج اجعله 20 
> - كل زوج عمله له ماجيك نمبر مختلف عن الاخر .
> - حتى الحساب ما يصبح في خطر شغل الاكسبيرت فقط 10 ازواج عمله 
> - اخذ الربح له اكسبيرت اخر قمت بارفاقها في مشاركة سابقه .. شغله بالاعدادات الافتراضيه على زوج عمله لوحده ليس عليه اكسبيرت النشمي

 شغلت الإكسبيرت بنفس هذه الإعدادات الآن ..
الغريب انه فتح صفقتين على الأسترالي فرنك .. والغريب أكثر أنه فتح النقطة 3 دولار ..
لماذا .؟؟؟

----------


## the-zero

فتح صفقة شراء الآن على الباوند

----------


## the-zero

بصراحة فكرة الإكسبيرت وشروط الدخول مميزة جداً ..
أسأل الله أن يجعل فيه الخير للجميع ..

----------


## البدوي

> بصراحة فكرة الإكسبيرت وشروط الدخول مميزة جداً ..
> أسأل الله أن يجعل فيه الخير للجميع ..

 هنا في برنامج التداول هذا الخيار ( الخبير - الاكسبيرت ) تظهر فيه اي مشكلة او اي صفقة يفتحها الاكسبيرت فان ظهرت لك مشكلة يرجى ارفاق صورة ويظهر ايضا رقم المشكلة حتى يتم مخاطبة المبرمج بالخطا الذي يظهر معنا ...  
جرب لمدة اسبوع بدون مشاركات وما تراه الان مشكلة سوف تعرف غدا انه شرط من شروط الدخول .  
التجربة تغني عن السؤال ...  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## the-zero

ممكن أعرف الصفقات المفعلة لديكم الآن ..
تفعلت عندي صفقة بيع على اليورو أسترالي وضربت الستوب

----------


## ابراهيم4

> ممكن أعرف الصفقات المفعلة لديكم الآن ..
> تفعلت عندي صفقة بيع على اليورو أسترالي وضربت الستوب

 شوف بيانات الحساب التجريبي في المشاركات السابقة

----------


## the-zero

يبدو أن لدي مشكلة في إعدادات الإكسبيرت ..
عدة صفقات دخلها الإكسبيرت وضربت الستوب ..
والإكسبيرت يدخل النقطة ب3 دولار برغم إختياري حجم النقطة 1 دولار في إعدادات الإكسبيرت ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> يبدو أن لدي مشكلة في إعدادات الإكسبيرت ..
> عدة صفقات دخلها الإكسبيرت وضربت الستوب ..
> والإكسبيرت يدخل النقطة ب3 دولار برغم إختياري حجم النقطة 1 دولار في إعدادات الإكسبيرت ..

 الاكسبرت فعلا ضرب استوبات كثير اليوم مافي مشكله 
اما حجم العقد عندك ثاني خيار في الاكسبرت اوتو لوت خليه فولس واختار حجم العقد اللي يناسبك

----------


## البدوي

> الاكسبرت فعلا ضرب استوبات كثير اليوم مافي مشكله 
> اما حجم العقد عندك ثاني خيار في الاكسبرت اوتو لوت خليه فولس واختار حجم العقد اللي يناسبك

 اخي ابراهيم الله يعطيك 1000 عافيه يا غالي .. ان شاء الله سوف نعوض خسائرنا  
شوف على كم من الربح سوف يغلق الصفقات

----------


## ابراهيم4

الله يعافيك اخوي احنا نشتغل على المدى الطويل شهر واكثر مو مشكله 
بالنسبة لغلق الصفقات هل الرصيد المتوفر قي الوقت الحاضر ولا مبلغ الايداع الاول ؟

----------


## البدوي

> الله يعافيك اخوي احنا نشتغل على المدى الطويل شهر واكثر مو مشكله 
> بالنسبة لغلق الصفقات هل الرصيد المتوفر قي الوقت الحاضر ولا مبلغ الايداع الاول ؟

 هذه اول تجربة له سوف نرى على ماذا يغلق هل على الرصيد ( الان ) ام لحظة تشغيل الاكسبيرت ( الاكيوتي) 
بالتوفيق اخوي ..

----------


## se7ap

طبــعا زي ما معودنـــــا دايمـــاا يا بدوِي شغــل أكثـر من رائــع , ومجهوِد تُشكـر عليـه كثـيرا , إن شاء الله يا أخـي إلي الأهداف دائمـــاا وصفقات موفقـه ,,, 
تقبل مروري يا أخـي .

----------


## ابراهيم4

الحساب خاسر 572 نقطة 
ضرب ستوبات كثير .. قبل ضرب الاستوب ...... ملاحضاتي على الاكسبرت تحقق الصفقة نقاط يعني مثلا 40 او 50 ثم يضرب استوب بخسارة لماذا لايكون هناك هدف 40 نقطة مثلا او تريلنج استوب هذا اقتراح ... الاقتراح الثاني ان يتم الاغلاق يدوي خاصة عندما يكون هناك انفجار سعري في صالح الصفقة 60 نقطة واكثر 
وينك ياعم بدوي مساء الفل 
الحساب الان شغال لمدة اسبوعين الافضل الانتظار بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> الحساب خاسر 572 نقطة 
> ضرب ستوبات كثير .. قبل ضرب الاستوب ...... ملاحضاتي على الاكسبرت تحقق الصفقة نقاط يعني مثلا 40 او 50 ثم يضرب استوب بخسارة لماذا لايكون هناك هدف 40 نقطة مثلا او تريلنج استوب هذا اقتراح ... الاقتراح الثاني ان يتم الاغلاق يدوي خاصة عندما يكون هناك انفجار سعري في صالح الصفقة 60 نقطة واكثر 
> وينك ياعم بدوي مساء الفل 
> الحساب الان شغال لمدة اسبوعين الافضل الانتظار بالتوفيق

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ابراهيم .. جهد تشكر عليه صدقا ..  
نعم هذا الاسبوع صعب جدا على المتاجرين .. ولم ار منه افضل منا نتائج ..  
لو نظرت للصفقة المفتوحة الان وصل الربح فيها وحدها الى 235 نقطة (كاقصى هبوط للسعر )  
لك ان تحدد الربح كما تريد .. ان كنت تريد ربحا قليلا .. ففكر في 50 نقطة .. واذا تفكر في ربح اكبر 100 نقطة ..  
لدي اقتراح وسوف اطلب من المبرمج العمل عليه وهو:
 ان تكون صفقات الاربع ساعات باتجاه الترند اليومي .. حتى تكون الصفقات اكثر مصداقيه وامان ( مع الترند على الفريم اليومي )   
ربما في الاكسبيرت القادم سوف يكون هناك نقطتي دخول وليست نقطة واحده كما هوالحال الان ..   
ملاحظة .. اغلق الصفقة المفتوحة ان وصل الربح الى 200 نقطة  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## البدوي

> طبــعا زي ما معودنـــــا دايمـــاا يا بدوِي شغــل أكثـر من رائــع , ومجهوِد تُشكـر عليـه كثـيرا , إن شاء الله يا أخـي إلي الأهداف دائمـــاا وصفقات موفقـه ,,, 
> تقبل مروري يا أخـي .

 اشكرك اخي سحاب .. واشكر مرورك  
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابراهيم4

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخي ابراهيم .. جهد تشكر عليه صدقا ..  
> نعم هذا الاسبوع صعب جدا على المتاجرين .. ولم ار منه افضل منا نتائج ..  
> لو نظرت للصفقة المفتوحة الان وصل الربح فيها وحدها الى 235 نقطة (كاقصى هبوط للسعر )  
> لك ان تحدد الربح كما تريد .. ان كنت تريد ربحا قليلا .. ففكر في 50 نقطة .. واذا تفكر في ربح اكبر 100 نقطة ..  
> لدي اقتراح وسوف اطلب من المبرمج العمل عليه وهو:
>  ان تكون صفقات الاربع ساعات باتجاه الترند اليومي .. حتى تكون الصفقات اكثر مصداقيه وامان ( مع الترند على الفريم اليومي )   
> ربما في الاكسبيرت القادم سوف يكون هناك نقطتي دخول وليست نقطة واحده كما هوالحال الان ..   
> ملاحظة .. اغلق الصفقة المفتوحة ان وصل الربح الى 200 نقطة  
> بالتوفيق اخوي

  الله يعافيك العافية اخوي انت اللي تشكر على مجهودك 
حلوة الدخول مع الترند اليومي ... انا لن ايئس لأني شايف فية خير بأذن الله 
انت تذكرني بالأسبوع الماضي انتظرت اني اقفلها على ربح 400 نقطة وحلف انو مايصل لها وبالأخير قفلتها على ربح  350 نقطة 
الله يجيب الخير وبالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> الله يعافيك العافية اخوي انت اللي تشكر على مجهودك 
> حلوة الدخول مع الترند اليومي ... انا لن ايئس لأني شايف فية خير بأذن الله 
> انت تذكرني بالأسبوع الماضي انتظرت اني اقفلها على ربح 400 نقطة وحلف انو مايصل لها وبالأخير قفلتها على ربح  350 نقطة 
> الله يجيب الخير وبالتوفيق

 
اخي ابراهيم انظر لهذه الصفقات لم يدخلها الاكسبيرت ( بحكم البرمجة وشروط الدخول ) فانظر كم سيكون الربح في حال دخلنا بهذه الصفقات ..   
لذا طلبت من الاخت قمر برمجة اكسبيرت بحيث يدخل بمثل هذه الصفقات .. 
وصفحة طلب الاكسبرت هنا

----------


## ابراهيم4

معاك حق انا لاحظت هذي الصفقات اتوقع الحساب يصير دبل لو دخلها لاكن احنا جالسين نجرب 
ان شاء الله يخلص الاكسبرت بأقرب وقت ونقدر نستفيد منو 
الله يعطيك الف عافية انت والاخت قمر وكل اللي شغالين معاك ..تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق واجازة نهاية اسبوع ممتعه

----------


## -Mussab-

> الحساب خاسر 572 نقطة 
> ضرب ستوبات كثير .. قبل ضرب الاستوب ...... ملاحضاتي على الاكسبرت تحقق الصفقة نقاط يعني مثلا 40 او 50 ثم يضرب استوب بخسارة لماذا لايكون هناك هدف 40 نقطة مثلا او تريلنج استوب هذا اقتراح ... الاقتراح الثاني ان يتم الاغلاق يدوي خاصة عندما يكون هناك انفجار سعري في صالح الصفقة 60 نقطة واكثر 
> وينك ياعم بدوي مساء الفل 
> الحساب الان شغال لمدة اسبوعين الافضل الانتظار بالتوفيق

  السلام عليكم
أعتقد ان الواحد لازم ما يغفل الترندات و المقاومات و الدعوم و كمان الاخبار 
يعني تكون الصفقة رابحة زي ما قال أخ إبراهيم و تقابل مقاومة شهرية مثلا هنا احتمال الانعكاس كبير او خبر مهم يعكس اتجاه الصفقة زي اللي حصل اليوم مع الباوند    
وكمان اذا جاء قاب في بداية اسبوع 
اقترح اضافة خيار Partial Close لإغلاق جزء من الصفقة يدويا عندما يرغب المتاجر في ذلك

----------


## HAITH08

كيفك اخى بدوى 
كيف نحدد الاتجاه من خلال موفينج26  فى حين ان معظم حالات تقاطع الشارت لاين مع موفينج 8 بيكون الموفينج 26 ماشى بشكل حيادى  هو مش واضح له ان كان صاعد ام هابط 
وهل الاكسبريت بيظهر عندك فى جانب الاكسبريتات والمؤشرات انه لونه رمادى

----------


## البدوي

> كيفك اخى بدوى 
> كيف نحدد الاتجاه من خلال موفينج26  فى حين ان معظم حالات تقاطع الشارت لاين مع موفينج 8 بيكون الموفينج 26 ماشى بشكل حيادى  هو مش واضح له ان كان صاعد ام هابط    ( الاكسبيرت عند فتح صفقة بيع يجب ان يكون السعر اسفل المتوسطات .. وعند فتح صفقة شراء يجب ان يكون السعر اعلى المتوسطات على الاقل ب 5 نقاط )   
> وهل الاكسبريت بيظهر عندك فى جانب الاكسبريتات والمؤشرات انه لونه رمادى   .. نعم يظهر عندي بشكل رمادي .. وهذا لا يؤثر على اداء الاكسبيرت .. اعتقد والله اعلم .. اذا كان الاكسبيرت على صيغة  .exe

 الرد في الاقتباس  
حياك الله اخوي

----------


## البدوي

> اخي ابراهيم انظر لهذه الصفقات لم يدخلها الاكسبيرت ( بحكم البرمجة وشروط الدخول ) فانظر كم سيكون الربح في حال دخلنا بهذه الصفقات ..  الملف المرفق 396680 لذا طلبت من الاخت قمر برمجة اكسبيرت بحيث يدخل بمثل هذه الصفقات .. وصفحة طلب الاكسبرت هنا

   

> معاك حق انا لاحظت هذي الصفقات اتوقع الحساب يصير دبل لو دخلها لاكن احنا جالسين نجرب ان شاء الله يخلص الاكسبرت بأقرب وقت ونقدر نستفيد منو الله يعطيك الف عافية انت والاخت قمر وكل اللي شغالين معاك ..تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق واجازة نهاية اسبوع ممتعه

  اتفضل هذه النسخة وهي مطورة وحسب الاضافات التي طلبتها من الاخ الفاضل محمود عامر :اصبح نقطتين للدخول وبالتوافق مع الترند اليومي .

----------


## ابراهيم4

رح انصب الاكسبرت الجديد الان 
الله يديك العافية انت والقائمين علية وأن شاء الله يكون فية خير للجميع بأذن الله .. بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> رح انصب الاكسبرت الجديد الان 
> الله يديك العافية انت والقائمين علية وأن شاء الله يكون فية خير للجميع بأذن الله .. بالتوفيق

 هذه الاعدادات ( ولا تنسى اكسبيرت الاكيوتي )   
وهذه صورة من صفقات الاكسبيرت قبل قليل ..    
بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم  
اذا في شيئ غير واضح قول لي اخي ابراهيم .. انا ملزم لك انت على الاقل بشرح وتوضيح خصائص الاكسبيرت .. لانك معي من اول التجارب .. بارك الله فيك يا غالي

----------


## ابراهيم4

بالنسبة لحجم اللوت اذا خليته ترو كم رح تكون حجم النقطة

----------


## البدوي

> بالنسبة لحجم اللوت اذا خليته ترو كم رح تكون حجم النقطة

 يعتمد على راس المال وعلى الرافعه الماليه ..  
الاهم هو نسبة الدخول في الصفقات وهي 3% لكل زوج عمله  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## abolila

> بالنسبة لحجم اللوت اذا خليته ترو كم رح تكون حجم النقطة

  حسب النسبة 
يعنى 1% فى الالف دولار = 10 سنت 
وهكذا 
بالتوفيق والارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم4

بارك الله فيك اخي البدوي وان شاء الله تعبك مايروح على الفاضي 
انا شاكر جدا جدا لك على كل شي تعمله ... بالتوفيق فالدنيا والاخرة

----------


## البدوي

> بالنسبة لحجم اللوت اذا خليته ترو كم رح تكون حجم النقطة

 اذا كنت ترغب في المتابعة على نفس الحساب .. فان 10% سوف تكون 3 عقود مني وعليه تقريبا سيكون العقد لكل صفقة هو 1 مني  
كل التوفيق  
حياك الله اخوي ابو ليله  
وين غايب زمان ما شفناك .. ان شاء الله تكون بخير يا رب

----------


## abolila

> اذا كنت ترغب في المتابعة على نفس الحساب .. فان 10% سوف تكون 3 عقود مني وعليه تقريبا سيكون العقد لكل صفقة هو 1 مني  
> كل التوفيق  
> حياك الله اخوي ابو ليله  
> وين غايب زمان ما شفناك .. ان شاء الله تكون بخير يا رب

  هلا بالبدوى 
انا متابعك بس عندى شوية مشاغل خاصة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والارباح

----------


## البدوي

> الله يعطيكم العافية شباب

 حياك الله اخوي .. ربنا يعافيك

----------


## kaloeg

يا جماعه ان كل ما بعمل باك تست على الأكسبرت ده دايما النتيجه بتكون خاسره

----------


## البدوي

> يا جماعه ان كل ما بعمل باك تست على الأكسبرت ده دايما النتيجه بتكون خاسره

 ممكن لو سمحت تعمل باكتست على اخر نسخة e4 
بدون استوب لوز وبهدف 100 نقطة 
وتفعل اوتو لوت على 10% والرينج 20  
ولك الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## ابراهيم4

اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب مشاكل النت بالأمس 
هذي بيانات الحساب على نفس المنصة ... بالتوفيق للجميع 
المستخدم / 91274869
المرور / s8evazx

----------


## kaloeg

> ممكن لو سمحت تعمل باكتست على اخر نسخة e4 
> بدون استوب لوز وبهدف 100 نقطة 
> وتفعل اوتو لوت على 10% والرينج 20  
> ولك الاحترام والتقدير

 فى أول تيست النتيجه أقضل لكن عمليتان بس فى شهر و نصف و العمليتين كسبانين

----------


## البدوي

> فى أول تيست النتيجه أقضل لكن عمليتان بس فى شهر و نصف و العمليتين كسبانين

 الله يعطيك 1000 عافيه يا غالي .. 
1 - في الاضافة الاخيره للاكسبيرت اصبح هناك تحفظ كبير ( لتقليل الخسائر ) حيث ان الدخول اصبح باتجاه الترند على الفريم اليومي .. والترند على الفريم اليومي ممكن يستمر اسبوع او شهر احيانا ..  
2 - لمعالجة قلة عدد الصفقات فاننا نعمل على سلة عملات ( اكثر من زوج عمله ) مع المحافظة على نسبة 10-15% من الحساب . 
كل التوفيق اخوي  
تابعنا تجد ما يسرك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم4

شوف الشارت هذا لم يدخل بيع

----------


## البدوي

> اعتذر عن التأخير بسبب مشاكل النت بالأمس 
> هذي بيانات الحساب على نفس المنصة ... بالتوفيق للجميع 
> المستخدم / 91274869
> المرور / s8evazx

 كل الشكر والتقدير  
كنت بدي ادق على 199 واطمن عليك  :Drive1:

----------


## البدوي

> شوف الشارت هذا لم يدخل بيع

 كان الصورة قديمه او غير واضحة  
لكن في شيئ جديد في هذه النسخة هو ان تكون الصفقه على فريم الاربع ساعات متوافقه مع اتجاه الفريم اليومي  
بالتوفيق يا ابراهيم  
كاني شفت الاكسبيرت فتح صفقة شراء على الباوند..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> كان الصورة قديمه او غير واضحة  
> لكن في شيئ جديد في هذه النسخة هو ان تكون الصفقه على فريم الاربع ساعات متوافقه مع اتجاه الفريم اليومي  
> بالتوفيق يا ابراهيم  
> كاني شفت الاكسبيرت فتح صفقة شراء على الباوند..

 انا عرفت لماذا لم يدخل بيع على المجنون 4 ساعات  والسبب لم يكن متوافق مع الفريم اليومي ( خاصية التوافق مع الفريم اليومي )
هو فعلا فتح شراء على الباوند 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ابراهيم4

طيب على كذا كم تتوقع الصفقات اللي ممكن يدخلها بالشهر ؟ 
اتوقع انها قليله جدا ..

----------


## البدوي

> طيب على كذا كم تتوقع الصفقات اللي ممكن يدخلها بالشهر ؟ 
> اتوقع انها قليله جدا ..

 لا اعرف ..  
ولكني اهتم بنسبة الربح التي سوف تحققها الاستراتيجية ( الاكسبيرت ).. ان شاء الله   
في الصورة المرفقه  ( هذه الصورة لست من الحساب الذي نتابع وسوف ارفق منه صور مستمره ) 
بقيت لدي صفقة على الكندي من اصل 3 صفقات خلال يومين .. صفقتين خساره والثالثه ما زالت ( الخساره كانت تقريا 50 نقطة )    
كل التوفيق

----------


## البدوي

هذه صفقات على فريم الساعة .. منها صفقتين في الطريق لتحقيق الاهداف ان شاء الله .. وصفقتين على ازواج الين ( دولار ين ويورو ين .. حققوا الاهداف ..

----------


## البدوي

هذه صفقات الاكسبيرت على سيرفر الاخ ابراهيم 4 ( فريم 4 ساعات )

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات .. ( نستخدم اخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت .. مشاركة 227 )

----------


## ابراهيم4

على كذا هو محقق 5 بالميه

----------


## ابراهيم4

اللي خسرناة بيوم الاثنين والثلاثاء والاربعاء عوضناة اليوم وزيادة .... تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> على كذا هو محقق 5 بالميه

 نعم صحيح .. مع ملاحظة ان الاكسبيرت لم يدخل في صفقات ازواج الين .. ولا كان الحين زمان قفلنا النسبة المستهدفه من الربح 10%

----------


## ابراهيم4

الخوف أن السعر يرتد وتروح كل الأرباح المحققة زي ماحصل الاسبوع الماضي لكن احنا الاسبوع هذا نمشي مع الترند اليومي ما ادري كيف رح يكون الوضع ؟ نراقب ونشوف 
بالتوفيق يابدوي والله يجزاك كل خير

----------


## البدوي

الاكسبيرت فتح صفقة على المجنون ( الحمد لله على نعمة العقل ) .. بالاضافه الى الصفقات التي معنا سابقا ومع اغلاق الدولار كندي ..

----------


## البدوي

صفقات الاكسبيرت .. مع ملاحظة ان اليوزر والباسوورد تم وضعهم من قبل الاخ ابراهيم 4 
( اخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت في توقيعي )

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات .. 
واعتقد سوف تغلق على ربح 400 دولار وهي النسبه التي اتفقنا عليها ليقوم اكسبيرت الاكيوتي باغلاق الصفقات على هذه النسبه وهي 10% من راس المال

----------


## البدوي

متابعين الصفقات على الاكسبيرت ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

ماشاء الله عامل شغل حلو بس ليش مايقفل الصفقات على ربح 10 %

----------


## ابراهيم4

اعتقد ان هناك خلل في اكسبرت الأغلاق الربح وصل 440 ولم يقفل الصفقات 
وينك ياعم بدوي تعال شوف الاكسبرت عامل شغل نار

----------


## البدوي

> اعتقد ان هناك خلل في اكسبرت الأغلاق الربح وصل 440 ولم يقفل الصفقات 
> وينك ياعم بدوي تعال شوف الاكسبرت عامل شغل نار

 اذني تزن .. في واحد جاب سيرتي .. !! 
ربما والله اعلم يقفل اذا كان الربح + راس المال = 4400 ( راس المال + نسبه10% )  
نراقب ونشوف

----------


## البدوي

مبروك حصلنا على الايزو 9001

----------


## -Mussab-

> اذني تزن .. في واحد جاب سيرتي .. !! 
> ربما والله اعلم يقفل اذا كان الربح + راس المال = 4400 ( راس المال + نسبه10% )  
> نراقب ونشوف

 يفضل سؤال الاستاذ جميل بدل الانتظار  

> مبروك حصلنا على الايزو 9001

 تستاهل يا بدوي و عقبال نوبل للاكسبيرتات

----------


## ابراهيم4

> مبروك حصلنا على الايزو 9001

 هههههه الله يبارك فيك شوف كذا اكسبرت اغلاق الصفقات انا وضعته بهذا الشكل

----------


## البدوي

> يفضل سؤال الاستاذ جميل بدل الانتظار 
> تستاهل يا بدوي و عقبال نوبل للاكسبيرتات

 حياك الله اخي مصعب .. الاكسبيرت برمجة محمود عامر وهو ادرى واعلم بما برمج ( مع اعجابي واحترامي للاخ جميل )
وقد وجهت له سؤال وبانتظار الجواب .     

> هههههه الله يبارك فيك شوف كذا اكسبرت اغلاق الصفقات انا وضعته بهذا الشكل

 الوضع صحيح .. يبقى كيف تم برمجة الاكسبيرت وهناك حالتين : 
- اما ان يغلق على نسبة الربح وهي هنا في حالتنا مبلغ 400 دولار . ( وهذا لم يحدث ولم يغلق الاكسبيرت الصفقات حيث وصل السعر لهذا الرقم ) 
- الحالة الثانيه .. ان يقرا الاكسبيرت راس المال ونسبة 10 % ثم يضيفها لراس المال ثم يقوم الاكسبيرت باغلاق الصفقات اذا وصل الحساب لهذا الرقم ( وهو هنا في حالتنا 4400 دولار .. وهذا ما لم نصل له بعد )  
وعليه .. فاننا ننتظر الحالة الثانيه تحدث ونرى ان سيغلقها ام لا .. او ننتظر اجابة المبرمج ايهما يحدث اولا ..  :Teeth Smile:  
الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## البدوي

يخزي العين ع الباوند واليورو .. يشبهوا بعض ..

----------


## ابراهيم4

> يخزي العين ع الباوند واليورو .. يشبهوا بعض ..

 ماشاء الله شغل حلو 
وش رايك نغلق الصفقات ولا نخليها

----------


## اوراق الخريف

> حياك الله اخي مصعب .. الاكسبيرت برمجة محمود عامر وهو ادرى واعلم بما برمج ( مع اعجابي واحترامي للاخ جميل )
> وقد وجهت له سؤال وبانتظار الجواب .      الوضع صحيح .. يبقى كيف تم برمجة الاكسبيرت وهناك حالتين : 
> - اما ان يغلق على نسبة الربح وهي هنا في حالتنا مبلغ 400 دولار . ( وهذا لم يحدث ولم يغلق الاكسبيرت الصفقات حيث وصل السعر لهذا الرقم ) 
> - الحالة الثانيه .. ان يقرا الاكسبيرت راس المال ونسبة 10 % ثم يضيفها لراس المال ثم يقوم الاكسبيرت باغلاق الصفقات اذا وصل الحساب لهذا الرقم ( وهو هنا في حالتنا 4400 دولار .. وهذا ما لم نصل له بعد )  
> وعليه .. فاننا ننتظر الحالة الثانيه تحدث ونرى ان سيغلقها ام لا .. او ننتظر اجابة المبرمج ايهما يحدث اولا ..  
> الرد في الاقتباس

 مبارك يا غالي واتمنى لك النجاح الدائم 
اذا كنت تمتلك نسخة mq4 فبامكانك فتحها والاطلاع عليها وبالتالي قراءة كيف يتم اغلاق الربح في الجزء الخاص بالربح 
بالتوفيق

----------


## aljadani

ايه موضوع الاكسبيرت ذي ياخواني اذا حلوا بارفعه على السيرفر واخليه يشتغل فتره من الزمن ديموا لكن هو على اي اساس بيدخل الصفقات وما مدى ربحيته في الرالي والتذبذب

----------


## البدوي

> مبارك يا غالي واتمنى لك النجاح الدائم 
> اذا كنت تمتلك نسخة mq4 فبامكانك فتحها والاطلاع عليها وبالتالي قراءة كيف يتم اغلاق الربح في الجزء الخاص بالربح 
> بالتوفيق

 
حياك الله اخوي ابو ( ليندا ) اذا كنت عرفت اقرا الاسم صح  
شرفت الموضوع .. وانا متابعك وبقرا لك بس بصمت حتى ما اشوش على جمهورك ومتابعينك

----------


## البدوي

كان بودي اغلاقها على نفس نسبة الربح 10% لكن اشوف ان السوق اغلق في منصات واخرى لم يغلق  
وانت يا ابراهيم قفل السوق في منصتك ولا شغاله ولا شو رايك .. شروطنا قلنا بدون قاب حتى لا يؤثر على مصداقيه الاستراتيجية ( الاكسبيرت )

----------


## البدوي

> ايه موضوع الاكسبيرت ذي ياخواني اذا حلوا بارفعه على السيرفر واخليه يشتغل فتره من الزمن ديموا لكن هو على اي اساس بيدخل الصفقات وما مدى ربحيته في الرالي والتذبذب

 اخوي حياك الله ..  
شغلنا فقط على فريم 4 ساعات  
استراتيجتنا تقول .. اذا السعر قطع موفنج 8 بالتوافق مع موفنج 26 على نفس الفريم وعلى الفريم اليومي .. الاكسبيرت يفتح صفقة .
- نعمل على سلة عملات ( 10 ) ازواج عمله 
 - الهدف تحقيق نسبة 10% من الحساب وتغلق الصفقات ( نستخدم اكسبيرت اكيوتي ) 
- الاستوب لوز ذاتي في الاكسبيرت من خلال اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل المتوسطات  
الاكسبيرت والاعدادات مشاركة رقم 227 + 229 .. والرابط الي في توقيعي يوصلك للمشاركة مباشره ( بدون اي تكاليف ماليه ) ..  
( المواصلات لاخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت مؤمنه مجانا من خلال الرابط الي في توقيعي )

----------


## البدوي

الله يعطيكم العافيه الجميع .. تركنا صفقاتنا للاسبوع القادم .. ( نشوف شلون يتعامل معها اكسبيرت الاكيوتي ) 
(يعني محتاجين 10 نقاط على كل زوج وسوف يغلقها الاكسبيرت ان شاء الله )

----------


## ابراهيم4

> كان بودي اغلاقها على نفس نسبة الربح 10% لكن اشوف ان السوق اغلق في منصات واخرى لم يغلق  
> وانت يا ابراهيم قفل السوق في منصتك ولا شغاله ولا شو رايك .. شروطنا قلنا بدون قاب حتى لا يؤثر على مصداقيه الاستراتيجية ( الاكسبيرت )

 اعتذر منك على التأخير اعتقد انها تقفل 12 ونص او الساعه الواحدة بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## اوراق الخريف

> حياك الله اخوي ابو ( ليندا ) اذا كنت عرفت اقرا الاسم صح  
> شرفت الموضوع .. وانا متابعك وبقرا لك بس بصمت حتى ما اشوش على جمهورك ومتابعينك

 اهلا بالاخ الغالي وابن بلادي العزيز 
الاسم آدلين ومعناه البنت النبيلة وهو الماني الاصل 
بالتوفيق يا عزيزي ومتابع تالقك باستمرار

----------


## tareef

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا حظت حاجة عند عملي على إكسبيرت أخونا شالنجر ولعكم تستفيدون منه وهي علاقة التضاد والإنجزاب بين بعض الأزواج وسأقوم بمشيئة الله بالعمل عليها وملاحظتها ولكن لعكم تستفيدون منها... 
وبإمكانكم مقارنة الشارتات مع موفينج 26 الأزواج موجوده في المرفقات 
ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لا حظت حاجة عند عملي على إكسبيرت أخونا شالنجر ولعكم تستفيدون منه وهي علاقة التضاد والإنجزاب بين بعض الأزواج وسأقوم بمشيئة الله بالعمل عليها وملاحظتها ولكن لعكم تستفيدون منها... 
> وبإمكانكم مقارنة الشارتات مع موفينج 26 الأزواج موجوده في المرفقات 
> ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق

 حياك الله اخوي طريف ..  
اقرا هذه الاستراتيجية ( عاشق الفوركس ) فيها شيء عن حركة الازواج وتطابقها .. وبارك الله فيك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90054.html#post1552802

----------


## tareef

> حياك الله اخوي طريف ..  
> اقرا هذه الاستراتيجية ( عاشق الفوركس ) فيها شيء عن حركة الازواج وتطابقها .. وبارك الله فيك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t90054.html#post1552802

 بارك الله فيك وتسلم ياغالي

----------


## البدوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ان شاء الله اسبوع موفق علينا وعليكم  
اغلقت الصفقات تلفائي على نسبة الربح 10% واكثر من الحساب .. ثم نتابع فتح الصفقات حسب شروط الاستراتيجية

----------


## البدوي

صفقاتنا على الاكسبيرت 
( هذه الصفقات الدخول كان فيها مكرر .. ربما اخ ابراهيم لاني دخلت ووضعت الاكسبيرت على الحساب كماستر .. انتظر منك التعليق .. وهل دخولي كماستر هو سبب تكرار الصفقات )

----------


## البدوي

صفقاتنا 
ار ان الاكسبيرت سوف يغلق على ربح 442 او اكثر ( نسبة الربح 10% من الحساب )

----------


## البدوي

> صفقاتنا 
> ار ان الاكسبيرت سوف يغلق على ربح 442 او اكثر ( نسبة الربح 10% من الحساب )

 نعم .. اغلق الصفقات على ربح 450 دولار ..     
بانتظار صفقات جديده ..

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

السلام عليكم اخواني
اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه الاستراتجية واتمني لها التوفيق من الله
انا حملت الاكسبيرت الاخير
واول ما فتح السوق فتح صفقات على حسابي الحقيقي ولكن سكرتها بسرعة وبعدها فتحت الديمو ولكن نقت الصفقتين اللي فتحهم على الديمو يدوي وبعدها تركت الاكسبيرت

----------


## SUR-OMAN

بارك الله فيك اخي البدوي  
اخي كيف يكون العمل في هذا الاكسبريت بالنسبة  لحساب قيمته 700 دولار

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

السؤال لماذا اغلق الاكسبيرت صفقة اليوردولار وايضا الباوند دولار 
على خسارة ومن ثم فتحها مره اخري ؟ 
ملاحضة : الصفقتين اللي 0.10
هذه انا فتختها يدوي بعد ما فتحها الاكسبيرت على حسابي الحقيقي ولكن كل الصفقات اللي تبدا بي 0.15
هذه دون تدخل مني 
هل كل شي يعتبر طبيعي بهذه الحاله ؟

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

ايضا تكرار الصفقات !!!!

----------


## SUR-OMAN

:Good:

----------


## البدوي

> بارك الله فيك اخي البدوي  
> اخي كيف يكون العمل في هذا الاكسبريت بالنسبة  لحساب قيمته 700 دولار

 اعمل على الازواج الي في الصورة ( سلة عملات ) 
الاعدادات موجوده في مشاركة 229 .. فقط اجعل المين بروفت ( الربح بالدولار ) 100  
موضوع راس المال لا يهم ولا يفرق لاننا ندخل بنسبة من راس المال .  
كل التوفيق اخوي

----------


## SUR-OMAN

جزاك الله خيرا اخي البدوي في ميزان حسناتك  :Asvc:

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم اخواني
> اشكر كل من ساهم في هذه الاستراتجية واتمني لها التوفيق من الله
> انا حملت الاكسبيرت الاخير
> واول ما فتح السوق فتح صفقات على حسابي الحقيقي ولكن سكرتها بسرعة وبعدها فتحت الديمو ولكن نقت الصفقتين اللي فتحهم على الديمو يدوي وبعدها تركت الاكسبيرت  الملف المرفق 397408 الملف المرفق 397409

 
اهلين اخوي .. قول شو مشكلتك ..  
الاكسبيرت بشتغل بشكل ممتاز .. رتب امورك وقول شو المشكلة الي عندك

----------


## kaloeg

> اهلين اخوي .. قول شو مشكلتك ..  
> الاكسبيرت بشتغل بشكل ممتاز .. رتب امورك وقول شو المشكلة الي عندك

 اخي الفاضل لو سمحت ارفق النسخه التي فى جهازك مع ملف به الأعدادات  اللتي تعمل بها  
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## the-zero

> اخوي حياك الله ..  
> شغلنا فقط على فريم 4 ساعات  
> استراتيجتنا تقول .. اذا السعر قطع موفنج 8 بالتوافق مع موفنج 26 على نفس الفريم وعلى الفريم اليومي .. الاكسبيرت يفتح صفقة .
> - نعمل على سلة عملات ( 10 ) ازواج عمله 
>  - الهدف تحقيق نسبة 10% من الحساب وتغلق الصفقات ( نستخدم اكسبيرت اكيوتي ) 
> - الاستوب لوز ذاتي في الاكسبيرت من خلال اغلاق شمعة اعلى \ اسفل المتوسطات  
> الاكسبيرت والاعدادات مشاركة رقم 227 + 229 .. والرابط الي في توقيعي يوصلك للمشاركة مباشره ( بدون اي تكاليف ماليه ) ..  
> ( المواصلات لاخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت مؤمنه مجانا من خلال الرابط الي في توقيعي )

 بارك الله فيك أخي البدوي ..
سأجرب النسخة الأخيرة على حساب 10 ألف دولار  وسأرفع المخاطرة إلى 10%
انا دلوقتي فتحت عدد 8 أزواج على فريم ال4  .. وأدرجت المتوسطين 8 و 26 سيمبل  على كل شارت .. ثم سحبت الإكسبيرت إلى كل شارت ..
ولم أغير الماجيك نمبر .. 
كده كلو تمام  ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## the-zero

عندي سؤال مهم يا جماعة ..
انا عايز أشغل آخر نسخة على حساب حقيقي ومستهدف 20% في الشهر ..
أريد تتكرموا وتقترحوا علي الإعدادات المناسبة ..
أنتظر آرائكم  وانا المسؤول عن النتائج في حال الخسارة لا قدر الله ..

----------


## البدوي

> بارك الله فيك أخي البدوي ..
> سأجرب النسخة الأخيرة على حساب 10 ألف دولار  وسأرفع المخاطرة إلى 10%
> انا دلوقتي فتحت عدد 8 أزواج على فريم ال4  .. وأدرجت المتوسطين 8 و 26 سيمبل  على كل شارت .. ثم سحبت الإكسبيرت إلى كل شارت ..
> ولم أغير الماجيك نمبر .. 
> كده كلو تمام  ..؟؟؟؟

  خالد .. انا فتحت قطعة في المنتدى ( القطعة بلغة الجيش = العسكر هي سجن ) يعني اسجن الاعضاء المشكلجيه والمشاغبين .. وشكلي رح افتتح القطعة فيك انت .. وتكون اول النزلاء   
شلون يا خالد تجعل نسبة المخاطره 10% .. طيب اضرب 10% في 8 ازواج تصبح النسبه = 80%  يعني ارتداد 20 نقطة مارجن كول .. وتقول بعدين الاكسبيرت فاشل ...  
اخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت في توقيعي ( والدخول والحصول على النسخة مجانا ) 
والاعدادات في مشاركة 229 
ويا تحمل اكسبيرت الاكيوتي والاغلاق يكون على نسبة 10% من الحساب 
او تجعل المين بروفت في اعدادات الاكسبيرت = 100 ( يعني اذا الصفقة ربحت 100 دولار يغلق الصفقة )  
خالد انا قلت لك في مشاركة سابقه .. كل زوج عمله له ماجيك نمبر مختلف .. مش قلت لك رايح احني فيك القطعه    :Drive1:

----------


## the-zero

> خالد .. انا فتحت قطعة في المنتدى ( القطعة بلغة الجيش = العسكر هي سجن ) يعني اسجن الاعضاء المشكلجيه والمشاغبين .. وشكلي رح افتتح القطعة فيك انت .. وتكون اول النزلاء   
> شلون يا خالد تجعل نسبة المخاطره 10% .. طيب اضرب 10% في 8 ازواج تصبح النسبه = 80%  يعني ارتداد 20 نقطة مارجن كول .. وتقول بعدين الاكسبيرت فاشل ...  
> اخر نسخة من الاكسبيرت في توقيعي ( والدخول والحصول على النسخة مجانا ) 
> والاعدادات في مشاركة 229 
> ويا تحمل اكسبيرت الاكيوتي والاغلاق يكون على نسبة 10% من الحساب 
> او تجعل المين بروفت في اعدادات الاكسبيرت = 100 ( يعني اذا الصفقة ربحت 100 دولار يغلق الصفقة )  
> خالد انا قلت لك في مشاركة سابقه .. كل زوج عمله له ماجيك نمبر مختلف .. مش قلت لك رايح احني فيك القطعه

 هههههههههههههههههه 
تصدق كنت فاكر لما تكون نسة المخاطرة 10% يعني النسبة لجميع الأزواج المفتوحة .. وليس للزوج الواحد .. كنت راح اتورط ..
جاري تعديل الإعدادات يا خبير .. 
سلمت على سرعة الرد

----------


## البدوي

خلاص قررت اسير محلل .. يمكن انظم لكوكبه المتداول .. يعني اسير كوكب المتداول .. زي الحجة ام كلثوم كوكب الشرق  
المهم خلونا في التحليل ..  
نشوف الفرنك .. اذا قطع السعر الموفنج الاصفر للاعلى  رايحين نشتري
واذا اليورو .. قطع الموفنج كمان الاصفر للاسفل رايحين نفتح ( الاكسبيرت ) صفقة بيع  
نتابع ..

----------


## tareef

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استفسار بسيط:
ما هو وقف الخسارة المقترح أم أن الخبير يغلق الصفقة عند فتح صفقة عكسية؟ 
موفقين إن شاء الله

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استفسار بسيط:
> ما هو وقف الخسارة المقترح أم أن الخبير يغلق الصفقة عند فتح صفقة عكسية؟ 
> موفقين إن شاء الله

 يا اخوان افهموا الاستراتجية اولا ... ثم ياتي عمل الاكسبيرت .. 
بمعنى لو كنت فاهم اليه عمل الاستراتيجية سوف تفهم لماذا دخل الاكسبيرت في هذه الصفقه ولم يدخل في هذه رغم تطابق حالات الدخول لغير العارف بشروط الدخول ..    
حسب الشرط في الخروج فان الاكسبيرت تلقائي سوف يغلق الصفقه .. ( الاستوب لوز ذاتي في الاكسبيرت )

----------


## tareef

> يا اخوان افهموا الاستراتجية اولا ... ثم ياتي عمل الاكسبيرت .. 
> بمعنى لو كنت فاهم اليه عمل الاستراتيجية سوف تفهم لماذا دخل الاكسبيرت في هذه الصفقه ولم يدخل في هذه رغم تطابق حالات الدخول لغير العارف بشروط الدخول ..    
> حسب الشرط في الخروج فان الاكسبيرت تلقائي سوف يغلق الصفقه .. ( الاستوب لوز ذاتي في الاكسبيرت )

 بارك الله فيك هذا ما أردت قراءته أنه تلقائي في الخروج يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك... 
وأبشر من عيوني التنتين يالنشمي حقرأها من جديد

----------


## ابراهيم4

مساء الخير للجميع .... ازيك ياعم بدوي ..النتائج ماشاء الله حلوة جدا ومبشرة بالخير لاكن تكرار فتح الصفقات لا اعلم ماسببها يمكن انت دخلت عالمنصة وكنت فاتح شارت فية الاكسبرت يعمل ..

----------


## البدوي

> مساء الخير للجميع .... ازيك ياعم بدوي ..النتائج ماشاء الله حلوة جدا ومبشرة بالخير لاكن تكرار فتح الصفقات لا اعلم ماسببها يمكن انت دخلت عالمنصة وكنت فاتح شارت فية الاكسبرت يعمل ..

  يسعد هالمساء ...  القهوه  يا ولد لعمك ابراهيم .. 
شوف .. انت يوم الجمعة اعطيتني الباسوورد الماستر صح .. الويم انا قمت ووضعت الاكسبيرت على الازواج العمله وغيرت الماجيك والاعدادات ( حسب الكتالوج مشاركة 229) .. الله اعلم هذا السبب يعني سار للعمله الواحد ماجيك نمبر عدد 2 مختلفين يعني يسمح بتكرار الصفقات . 
طبعا انا الحين طلعت من الحساب والغيت الاكسبيرت والاكيوتي ودخلت فقط كزائر وليس ما ستر ولن اتعامل مع الصفقات  
فقط ممكن يهمني اشوف الخبير ان كان هناك اخطاء في التنفيذ 
وكل الشكر اخوي ابراهيم 
نراقب اليورو والفرنك ربما هم الاقرب لفتح الصفقات .. علما ان الاكسبيرت على منصة الباري فتح صفقة بيع ع اليورو  
ملتزمين بمنصتنا ونقاط دخولنا وخروجنا

----------


## ابراهيم4

> يسعد هالمساء ...  القهوه  يا ولد لعمك ابراهيم ..
> سلمت يالذيب  
> شوف .. انت يوم الجمعة اعطيتني الباسوورد الماستر صح .. الويم انا قمت ووضعت الاكسبيرت على الازواج العمله وغيرت الماجيك والاعدادات ( حسب الكتالوج مشاركة 229) .. الله اعلم هذا السبب يعني سار للعمله الواحد ماجيك نمبر عدد 2 مختلفين يعني يسمح بتكرار الصفقات . 
> طبعا انا الحين طلعت من الحساب والغيت الاكسبيرت والاكيوتي ودخلت فقط كزائر وليس ما ستر ولن اتعامل مع الصفقات  
> فقط ممكن يهمني اشوف الخبير ان كان هناك اخطاء في التنفيذ 
> وكل الشكر اخوي ابراهيم 
> نراقب اليورو والفرنك ربما هم الاقرب لفتح الصفقات .. علما ان الاكسبيرت على منصة الباري فتح صفقة بيع ع اليورو  
> ملتزمين بمنصتنا ونقاط دخولنا وخروجنا

 سلمت يالذيب .... اهم شي الاكسبرت مايكون فية اخطاء .. انت شيك كل مرة وشوف ... بعد التعديلات الجديدة الوضع احسن التوافق مع اليومي أنا اتأمل فية كل خيروبالنسبة لحجم الصفقة النقطة بدولار و30 سنت يعني زيادة 10 سنت عند تنصيب الاكسبرت ... هل هذة من خصائص الاكسبرت ؟ اذا كانت كذلك فهي ممتازة

----------


## البدوي

> سلمت يالذيب .... اهم شي الاكسبرت مايكون فية اخطاء .. انت شيك كل مرة وشوف ... بعد التعديلات الجديدة الوضع احسن التوافق مع اليومي أنا اتأمل فية كل خيروبالنسبة لحجم الصفقة النقطة بدولار و30 سنت يعني زيادة 10 سنت عند تنصيب الاكسبرت ... هل هذة من خصائص الاكسبرت ؟ اذا كانت كذلك فهي ممتازة

 نسبة الدخول في الصفقات ( اوتو لوت ) هي 3% وكلما زاد راس المال سوف يزيد حجم العقد .. نعم يتغير حجم العقد تلقائي  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## the-zero

ماهي وظيفة خانة slippage في أي إكسبيرت ؟؟
وكذلك وظيفة خانة range ؟؟؟ 
وبماذا يؤثر الرقم الذي يكتب في هاتين الخانتين

----------


## the-zero

اذا أردت تجربة الإكسبيرت على 15 زوج فكم تكون نسبة الدخول أوتو لوت ؟؟

----------


## البدوي

> ماهي وظيفة خانة slippage في أي إكسبيرت ؟؟
> وكذلك وظيفة خانة range ؟؟؟  السليب بيج .. لو جعلته 10 مثلا لن يفتح صفقة اذا كان الانزلاق السعري او السبريد المتحرك اكثر من 10 في بعض الشركات مرات يكون السليب بيج 20 و30 ومرات اكبر في حالة الاخبار او النصب مثلا ..  الرينج .. حسب ما طلبت من المبرمج .. اذا قمت بتشغيل برنامج التداول الان وكانت هناك صفقة مكتمله الشروط فان الاكسبيرت ينظر للرينج اذا كان السعر في حدود الرينج المحدد او اقل يفتح صفقة واذا كان اكبر لا يفتح صفقة لان الصفقة ستكون فيها خطورة لو ارتد السعر سيكون الاستوب لوز كبير 
> وبماذا يؤثر الرقم الذي يكتب في هاتين الخانتين

  

> اذا أردت تجربة الإكسبيرت على 15 زوج فكم تكون نسبة الدخول أوتو لوت ؟؟

  اكتفي ب 8 ازواج او 10 على الاكثر .. انظر لصفقات اليوم 4 صفقات حصلنا منهم على ربح 10% من الحساب ( 450 ) دولار  
اوتو لوت .. مرتبط براس المال .. والرافعه الماليه  
اقطع ايدي اذا فهمت اشي او حتى مركز ... بس تبطل لف وجولات ع الورش رح تفهم .. يارب تتعب من اللف وتستقر لك على استراتيجية .. يا رب  
الردود في الاقتباس

----------


## اوراق الخريف

> اكتفي ب 8 ازواج او 10 على الاكثر .. انظر لصفقات اليوم 4 صفقات حصلنا منهم على ربح 10% من الحساب ( 450 ) دولار  
> اوتو لوت .. مرتبط براس المال .. والرافعه الماليه  
> اقطع ايدي اذا فهمت اشي او حتى مركز ... بس تبطل لف وجولات ع الورش رح تفهم .. يارب تتعب من اللف وتستقر لك على استراتيجية .. يا رب  
> الردود في الاقتباس

 والله عالفاضي يا غالي 
راح يظله يلف ويدور شكله في دوده 
هههههه 
لا تزعل يا اخ زيرو بس شكلك غاوي خسائر

----------


## البدوي

احم .. الاكسبيرت فتح صفقة على الاودي ...
( الين شكله قوي اليوم امام العملات )

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

USDCHF, GBPUSD, EURUSD, USDJPY, AUDUSD, USDCAD, EURJPY, GBPJPY هذه نتائج الاكسيبرت لليوم على منصة فوركس دوت كوم حبيت ان اشاركم ونشوف هل هناك اختلاف

----------


## البدوي

> USDCHF, GBPUSD, EURUSD, USDJPY, AUDUSD, USDCAD, EURJPY, GBPJPY هذه نتائج الاكسيبرت لليوم على منصة فوركس دوت كوم حبيت ان اشاركم ونشوف هل هناك اختلاف

 مبروك عليك الارباح  
الاعدادات مختلفه .. اذا انت بتربح فيها خليك عليها  
احنا بنشتغل فريم 4 ساعات بدون هدف او استوب لوز  
متابعة لصفقة الاودي .. تابع اخي ابراهيم شوف شلون العقد اتغير ( لتغير راس المال وتغير النسبه )

----------


## ابراهيم4

> مبروك عليك الارباح  
> الاعدادات مختلفه .. اذا انت بتربح فيها خليك عليها  
> احنا بنشتغل فريم 4 ساعات بدون هدف او استوب لوز  
> متابعة لصفقة الاودي .. تابع اخي ابراهيم شوف شلون العقد اتغير ( لتغير راس المال وتغير النسبه )

 حلو طريقة تغيير اللوت في كل مرة يزيد فيها الرصيد.. وضحت الصورة 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية اخي البدوي

----------


## البدوي

ايضا اودي .. بيع  ... (استرالي \دولار )

----------


## البدوي

> ايضا اودي .. بيع  ... (استرالي \دولار )

 هالصفقتين ضربن الاستوب .. تتعوض ان شاء الله ..
 من هون لاخر النهار نشوف شو رح يعمل الاكسبيرت

----------


## البدوي

شباب ..  
- احنا في اخر نسخة اصبح الاكسبيرت لا يدخل في صفقة الا اذا اتفقت مع الترند على الفريم اليومي .. واخترنا لتحديد الترند صاعد او هابط موفنج 26 فاذا اغلقت شمعة على الاقل اعلى الموفنج يكون الترند صاعد والعكس صحيح . 
- نتاجر على فريم الاربع ساعات وناخذ الاشاره منه بالاتفاق مع الترند اليومي . 
 ولتسهيل العمل بدل من التنقل بين الفريمات لمعرفة هل الصفقة تتفق مع الفريم اليومي ام لا .. وجدت مؤشر - قام بارفاقه الاخ مستر دولار بناء على طلب الاخ طريف  .. وهو مؤشر للموفنج اذا وضعته على الفريم الاربع ساعات مثلا يعطيك الموفنج على الفريم اليومي  
مرفق المؤشر .. والاعدادات التي تخدم استراتيجيتنا ( في الصورة هو الموفنج الاحمر على شكل نقاط )   
وهذا رابط طلب المؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t189664.html#post2776827

----------


## -Mussab-

> هالصفقتين ضربن الاستوب .. تتعوض ان شاء الله ..
>  من هون لاخر النهار نشوف شو رح يعمل الاكسبيرت

  المقاومة كانت واضحة يا بدوي على الاسترالي دولار عشان كذا اقترحت نعمل إغلاق جزئي للصفقات تحسبا للمقاومات و الترندات

----------


## البدوي

> المقاومة كانت واضحة يا بدوي على الاسترالي دولار عشان كذا اقترحت نعمل إغلاق جزئي للصفقات تحسبا للمقاومات و الترندات

 هلا اخوي مصعب ..  
معنا الصفقات التاليه .. طبعا صفقة الكندي خلل فني والله اعلم (لانها عكس الترند اليومي ) ادعو شريكي الاخ ابراهيم اغلاقها .. بيع الباوند صحيحه ومع الترند اليومي (الخط الاحمر المنقط )

----------


## البدوي

> هلا اخوي مصعب ..  
> معنا الصفقات التاليه .. طبعا صفقة الكندي خلل فني والله اعلم (لانها عكس الترند اليومي ) ادعو شريكي الاخ ابراهيم اغلاقها .. بيع الباوند صحيحه ومع الترند اليومي (الخط الاحمر المنقط )

 احم .. ممتاز 
الله اعلم ( الواحد عنده اولاد وما بده يظلم حظه ) ..  المحللين في المتداول غشوا مني ... لما شافوا الاكسبيرت باع الباوند .. قاموا نزلوا تقرير عن الباوند انه هابط .. اطالب بحقوقي الفكريه وارباح هذه الصفقة .. طبعا الخساره عليكم لوحدكم ..  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم4

> هلا اخوي مصعب ..  
> معنا الصفقات التاليه .. طبعا صفقة الكندي خلل فني والله اعلم (لانها عكس الترند اليومي ) ادعو شريكي الاخ ابراهيم اغلاقها .. بيع الباوند صحيحه ومع الترند اليومي (الخط الاحمر المنقط )

 مرحبا اخي البدوي 
هل تقصد عكس موفنج 26 على الاتجاة اليومي ؟
انا لاحظت في صفقة سابقة على ما اعتقد وايضا في الباوند   انو على الفريم اليومي يلتزم بموفنج 8 فقط ولايلتزم ب 26 وكنت اعتقد انك انت تبغاه كذا عشان فرص الدخول ...

----------


## البدوي

> مرحبا اخي البدوي 
> هل تقصد عكس موفنج 26 على الاتجاة اليومي ؟
> انا لاحظت في صفقة سابقة على ما اعتقد وايضا في الباوند   انو على الفريم اليومي يلتزم بموفنج 8 فقط ولايلتزم ب 26 وكنت اعتقد انك انت تبغاه كذا عشان فرص الدخول ...

  لا توجد صفقة عكس موفنج 26 على الفريم اليومي هذا هو شرطنا والاضافه التي تم في اخر نسخة للاكسبيرت 
ارجو اغلاق صفقة الكندي..

----------


## tareef

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند إغلاق صفقة الدولار كندي يدوي فتح الخبير صفقة جديدة...هل ظهرت معكم هذه المشكلة أيضا؟

----------


## the-zero

نتائج صفقات فتحها الإكسبيرت على الحساب المفتوح في كمبيوتر المنزل ..
الصفقات الأخيرة أغلقتها يدوياً ..

----------


## البدوي

> نتائج صفقات فتحها الإكسبيرت على الحساب المفتوح في كمبيوتر المنزل ..
>  الصفقات الأخيرة أغلقتها يدوياً ..

 ممتاز يا خالد ... سرت تسوق كويس ع الاكسبيرت .. بس في شيئ غريب الفرنك مره شراء ومره بيع ,, وهذا مخالف لشروط الترند  ... اتاكد اخوي من الاعدادات في مشاركة 229   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عند إغلاق صفقة الدولار كندي يدوي فتح الخبير صفقة جديدة...هل ظهرت معكم هذه المشكلة أيضا؟

 ما سبق وحصلت معي

----------


## البدوي

بعنا اليورو .. الحين جماعة التحليل يغشوا مني ويقولوا اليورو للبيع .. !!

----------


## ابراهيم4

> بعنا اليورو .. الحين جماعة التحليل يغشوا مني ويقولوا اليورو للبيع .. !!

 خليهم بيربحو معليش المره هذي بس
تم اغلاق الصفقه

----------


## السر الكبير

*السلام عليكم 
ياشباب طريقة تعديل حجم العقد ؟*

----------


## the-zero

> ممتاز يا خالد ... سرت تسوق كويس ع الاكسبيرت .. بس في شيئ غريب الفرنك مره شراء ومره بيع ,, وهذا مخالف لشروط الترند  ... اتاكد اخوي من الاعدادات في مشاركة 229  
> ما سبق وحصلت معي

 هههههههههههههه 
والله هذا اللي صار ..
والإعدادات كما هي في المشاركة المذكورة ..
شغلت الإكسبيرت من أمس بالليل وطلعت الدوام ورجعت ووجدت هذه النتائج ..

----------


## البدوي

> هههههههههههههه 
> والله هذا اللي صار ..
> والإعدادات كما هي في المشاركة المذكورة ..
> شغلت الإكسبيرت من أمس بالليل وطلعت الدوام ورجعت ووجدت هذه النتائج ..

  اخوي,,  الاكسبيرت لما تتركه لوحده يسير يلعب بذيله مره ثانيه لو سمحت لا تتركه لوحده .. يا تاخذه معك ع الشغل ,, يا تاخذ اجازه وتجلس عنده  وادوام مثلي سبت واحد  
.. اسمع ترى الاكسبيرت يجوع كثير .. دايم خلي عنده سندويشات .. على شان يسلك ويمشي روحه    
تضحك ولا طفران .. !!

----------


## البدوي

> *السلام عليكم 
> ياشباب طريقة تعديل حجم العقد ؟*

 1- اذا كان مفعل اوتو لوت وكنت مثلا عامل الريسك كما هو 3% سوف يكون الاكسبيرت حسب راس المال وحسب الرافعه الماليه ( يعني الاكسبيرت تلقائي يضع حجم اللوت )
2 - اذا كان اوتو لوت فولس .. يكون حجم العقد حسب ما تضعه في الاعدادات ( اول خانه في اعدادات الاكسبيرت )
01. = مايكرو 
1.= عقد مني 
1.0 = عقد استاندر  الملف المرفق 397566 
( جاوبت على سؤالك ولا لا )  
كيف ترى خدمتي ..  
شكرا لاتصالك نهارك سعيد .. 
( على شان احنا اخذنا الايزو .. لازم تكون خدماتنا 7 نجوم .. مثل طيران الامارات )

----------


## ابراهيم4

> 1- اذا كان مفعل اوتو لوت وكنت مثلا عامل الريسك كما هو 3% سوف يكون الاكسبيرت حسب راس المال وحسب الرافعه الماليه ( يعني الاكسبيرت تلقائي يضع حجم اللوت )
> 2 - اذا كان اوتو لوت فولس .. يكون حجم العقد حسب ما تضعه في الاعدادات ( اول خانه في اعدادات الاكسبيرت )
> 01. = مايكرو 
> 1.= عقد مني 
> 1.0 = عقد استاندر  الملف المرفق 397566 
> ( جاوبت على سؤالك ولا لا )  
> كيف ترى خدمتي ..  
> شكرا لاتصالك نهارك سعيد .. 
> ( على شان احنا اخذنا الايزو .. لازم تكون خدماتنا 7 نجوم .. مثل طيران الامارات )

 هههههههههه

----------


## السر الكبير

> 1- اذا كان مفعل اوتو لوت وكنت مثلا عامل الريسك كما هو 3% سوف يكون الاكسبيرت حسب راس المال وحسب الرافعه الماليه ( يعني الاكسبيرت تلقائي يضع حجم اللوت )
> 2 - اذا كان اوتو لوت فولس .. يكون حجم العقد حسب ما تضعه في الاعدادات ( اول خانه في اعدادات الاكسبيرت )
> 01. = مايكرو 
> 1.= عقد مني 
> 1.0 = عقد استاندر  الملف المرفق 397566 
> ( جاوبت على سؤالك ولا لا )  
> كيف ترى خدمتي ..  
> شكرا لاتصالك نهارك سعيد .. 
> ( على شان احنا اخذنا الايزو .. لازم تكون خدماتنا 7 نجوم .. مثل طيران الامارات )

 ماقصرت وان كان ردك فيه بعض الطرافه 
لكن يبقى شئ ماهي الازواج المستهدفه وماهي نصيحتك ؟ 
اشكرك اخي البدوي واكذلك الاخوان اشكرهم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابراهيم4

سؤال مهم / لو انا نصبت الاكسبرت على الساعه ... هل سيكون التوافق مع اليومي ولا الاربع ساعات ؟ لأني نصبت على الساعة وفتح شراء يورو ين بالتوافق مع الاربع ساعات ... ممكن تشوفها كذا

----------


## البدوي

> ماقصرت وان كان ردك فيه بعض الطرافه 
> لكن يبقى شئ ماهي الازواج المستهدفه وماهي نصيحتك ؟ 
> اشكرك اخي البدوي واكذلك الاخوان اشكرهم جزيل الشكر

 نصيحتي .. لما تشوف مني كلمة طريفه بدون رسميات .. اضحك فقط لاغير .. 
بالنسبه للازواج = هي نفسها الازواج التي تراها في الصور التي ارفقها في المشاركات وبلاش من المجنون والاودي ين على شان تبقى 8 ازواج فقط .. والاعدادات في مشاركة رقم اثنين اثنين تسعة وبلاش من اكسبيرت الاكيوتي اجعل المين بروفت 100    

> سؤال مهم / لو انا نصبت الاكسبرت على الساعه ... هل سيكون التوافق مع اليومي ولا الاربع ساعات ؟ لأني نصبت على الساعة وفتح شراء يورو ين بالتوافق مع الاربع ساعات ... ممكن تشوفها كذا

 التوافق يا باشا رح يكون مع الفريم الذي تضع رقمه في اعدادات الاكسبيرت  
بعدين انا شايف اليورو ين اسفل موفنج 26 على اليومي وعلى الاربع ساعات .. يعني ما رح يفتح صفقة شراء والاقرب انه يفتح صفقة بيع  
يا اخي ..  كاني شفت (وليس الت ) انهم عملوا اب ديت لبرامج التداول

----------


## السر الكبير

بارك الله فيك
لدي اشكاليه بتعبك معايا شويه اعتذر منك
بخصوص العمل على فريم اليومي وفريم الاربع ساعات
هل بإستطاعتي تحديد اختراق الموفنج 26 على الديلي يفعل عقد مع افتتاح الشمعة الثاني ( نفس عمل عمر العمودي على الديلي )
كذلك تطويرك على الاربع ساعات هل باستطاعتي تفعيل الاكسبرت بنفس اللحظه بمعنى طريقتك وطريقة العمودي 
تحياتي لك مجددا

----------


## البدوي

> بارك الله فيك
> لدي اشكاليه بتعبك معايا شويه اعتذر منك
> بخصوص العمل على فريم اليومي وفريم الاربع ساعات
> هل بإستطاعتي تحديد اختراق الموفنج 26 على الديلي يفعل عقد مع افتتاح الشمعة الثاني ( نفس عمل عمر العمودي على الديلي )
> كذلك تطويرك على الاربع ساعات هل باستطاعتي تفعيل الاكسبرت بنفس اللحظه بمعنى طريقتك وطريقة العمودي 
> تحياتي لك مجددا

 شوف اخوي  
السرالصغير في طريقتي حاجتين ( واسال عنهم الاخ ابراهيم الرابع ) :
- نقطة الدخول من بدايه الاتجاه (ما يروح علينا ولا نقطة سواء 5 نقاط من الحركة )
- الخروج من الصفقه قريب جدا من الدخول ( الاستوب لوز صغير نسبيا ) 
- الاكسبيرت الي بين ايدينا يعتمد على 3 متوسطات وانت تحتاج تعمل على اكسبيرت يعمل على متوسطين فقط
- ايضا اكسبيرت النشمي يعتمد على اللمس والاختراق في الدخول في الصفقه وليس على اغلاق شمعة الا في حالة الخروج من الصفقه 
اذا تحب ارفق لك اكسبيرت متوسطين ويعملوا على الاغلاق ما عندي مانع .. انت بس اشر ( قشر ) وانا اكل .. !!  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## السر الكبير

> شوف اخوي  
> السرالصغير في طريقتي حاجتين ( واسال عنهم الاخ ابراهيم الرابع ) :
> - نقطة الدخول من بدايه الاتجاه (ما يروح علينا ولا نقطة سواء 5 نقاط من الحركة )
> - الخروج من الصفقه قريب جدا من الدخول ( الاستوب لوز صغير نسبيا ) 
> - الاكسبيرت الي بين ايدينا يعتمد على 3 متوسطات وانت تحتاج تعمل على اكسبيرت يعمل على متوسطين فقط
> - ايضا اكسبيرت النشمي يعتمد على اللمس والاختراق في الدخول في الصفقه وليس على اغلاق شمعة الا في حالة الخروج من الصفقه 
> اذا تحب ارفق لك اكسبيرت متوسطين ويعملوا على الاغلاق ما عندي مانع .. انت بس اشر ( قشر ) وانا اكل .. !!

 ههههه ما تقصر يالامير اتعبتك معي
طيب اخر حاجه استفسر عنها  :Asvc: 
لو ابغى اشتغل على الديلي والاربع ساعات بالتقاطعات ، كيف اقدر ادمج الفريمات مع بعض بالاعدادات ؟

----------


## البدوي

> ههههه ما تقصر يالامير اتعبتك معي
> طيب اخر حاجه استفسر عنها 
> لو ابغى اشتغل على الديلي والاربع ساعات بالتقاطعات ، كيف اقدر ادمج الفريمات مع بعض بالاعدادات ؟

 ليش ما تعمل مثلنا احنا ( اقصد انا وابراهيم الرابع عشر ) نشتغل على فريم الاربع ساعات بالتوافق مع فريم اليومي  
تفتح شارت الاربع ساعات (تفتحه بمفتاح العلب )
تضع الاكسبيرت والمتوسطات والاعدادات الي في مشاركة 229
تشغل الاكسبيرت على 8 ازواج  
رح تكون اشارة الدخول فتح صفقة بواسطة الاكسبيرت من خلال الاشاره على فريم الاربع ساعات بالتوافق مع الترند اليومي  
او تفتح برنامجين تداول واحد منهم تشغله على فريم الاربع ساعات .. وبرنامج تداول اخر تشغله على فريم اليومي  
او على برنامج تداول واحد تشغل الاكسبيرت على فريم 4 ساعات على 4 ازواج عمله واربع ازواج عمله اخرى على فريم اليومي  . 
السر اكس لارج  .. راجع المحاسب وانت خارج .. !!

----------


## the-zero

> اخوي,,  الاكسبيرت لما تتركه لوحده يسير يلعب بذيله مره ثانيه لو سمحت لا تتركه لوحده .. يا تاخذه معك ع الشغل ,, يا تاخذ اجازه وتجلس عنده  وادوام مثلي سبت واحد  
> .. اسمع ترى الاكسبيرت يجوع كثير .. دايم خلي عنده سندويشات .. على شان يسلك ويمشي روحه    
> تضحك ولا طفران .. !!

 هههههههههههه 
أضحك الله سنك أخي البدوي

----------


## البدوي

نتابع الصفقات .. باقي حسب مؤشر الدقائق تقريبا 6 دقائق .. اذا اغلقت الشمعة اعلى الموفنج الاصفر سوف يغلق الصفقه واذا اسفلها تستمر الصفقه .. والتوفيق من الله

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

> ايضا اودي .. بيع  ... (استرالي \دولار )  الملف المرفق 397469

 السلام عليكم اخوي البدوي
الاكسبيرت لم يفتح معايا هذه الصفقة هل الوضع طبيعي
منصتى هي فوركس دوت كوم
اعدادات الاسكبيرت هي الاعدادات الافتراضية دون تغير

----------


## البدوي

هذه صفقات الاكسبيرت حتى اللحظة .. كنت انتظر يفتح صفقة بيع ع الباوند .. لكن هو ايضا للبيع الي يحب يبيعه

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم اخوي البدوي
> الاكسبيرت لم يفتح معايا هذه الصفقة هل الوضع طبيعي
> منصتى هي فوركس دوت كوم
> اعدادات الاسكبيرت هي الاعدادات الافتراضية دون تغير

 اخر خيار اجعله 10 او 20 افضل  
بالتوفيق اخوي ,, ارجع لمشاركات الاخ ابراهيم 4 في يوزر وباسوورد للمنصة الي بنشتغل عليها  
بالتوفيق يا اخوي

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

وانا هذه صفقات اليوم للاكسبيرت ولكن هناك فرق بيني وبينك مع ان المنصة واحدة !!!!!!

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

> اخر خيار اجعله 10 او 20 افضل  
> بالتوفيق اخوي ,, ارجع لمشاركات الاخ ابراهيم 4 في يوزر وباسوورد للمنصة الي بنشتغل عليها  
> بالتوفيق يا اخوي

 اوكي يازعيم ,,, كان الخيار عندي هو 5 غيرته الي 10 
ولكن بحكم خبرتك هل تفضل الرينج يكون 10 او 20 وسامحنا على كثر الاسئلة

----------


## البدوي

> اوكي يازعيم ,,, كان الخيار عندي هو 5 غيرته الي 10 
> ولكن بحكم خبرتك هل تفضل الرينج يكون 10 او 20 وسامحنا على كثر الاسئلة

 20 افضل .. بس اهم شي تفهم شو الفرق بين 10 و 20 او شو اهميه هذا الرقم  
في صفقة غريبه عندك الي هي شراء اليورو دولار وهذي مخالفه لشروط الاستراتيجية لان الترند اليومي هابط - اسفل موفنج 26 
اتاكد اخوي من الاعدادات كما هي في مشاركة 229 لا تقول بكره الاكسبيرت والاستراتيجية فاشله

----------


## البدوي

ما شاء الله

----------


## البدوي

اخر تحديث لصورة صفقات الاكسبيرت

----------


## البدوي

اخوي ابراهيم ارجو التاكد من اعدادات الاكسبيرت وان تكون كما في الصورة وخاصة ترند فريم = 1440   
 - صفقة الكندي دولار المفروض ما يفتحها 
 - صفقة الاودي ين ايضا عكس الترند اليومي المفروض ما يفتحهم الاكسبيرت 
والصفقتين اغلقوا على خساره  
رد لي خبر .. بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

الاعدادت مظبوطة والترند فريم 1440 
شوف المبرمج يمكن ما اخذ بالحسبان موفنج 26 على اليومي

----------


## البدوي

صورة للحساب .. ان شاء الله نعوض خسائر امس ( ما زال الحساب رابح 10% منراس المال )

----------


## البدوي

ان شاء الله سوف اشترك بهذه الاستراتيجية في المسابقه .. عند الجيران .. وسوف اغلبهم ان شاء الله  على ارضهم وبين جمهورهم  ..  
اخوي ابراهيم الرابع ..
تعال واشترك معي في المسابقه بنفس الاكسبيرت واعالج انا وانت مشكلة التوافق مع الفريم اليومي .. رغم اني خاطبت المبرمج وانتظر الرد .. 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## البدوي

حصلت على نسخة حديثه لتعمل على برامج التداول بعد التحديث الاخير  
 النسخة في المرفقات و الاعدادات كما هي لا تغيير (مشاركة 229)
فقط اجعلوا المين بروفت 100 دولار  
 بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## البدوي

اخواني هذه النسخة ( في المرفقات ) تم التواصل مع المبرمج مع الشرح والتوضيح تم تعديل بسيط عليها حتى تكون الصفقات متوافقه مع الفريم اليومي  
مرفق ايضا صورة من الاعدادات ,,, حتى اكون فعلت اقصى ما يمكني عمله .. خدمة لكم .. ولا تنسوا الاخ محمود عامر المبرمج المحترم .. لا تنسوه من دعائكم  
سوف اشترك في المسابقه .. وربما يكون تواصلي معكم خفيف ... اعذروني  
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم
طيب يا بدوي أعتقد إن الاكسبيرت بالفكرة الاخيرة ( التوافق مع ترند الديلي) راح يفتح صفقات أقل ولا أنا غلطان

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم
> طيب يا بدوي أعتقد إن الاكسبيرت بالفكرة الاخيرة ( التوافق مع ترند الديلي) راح يفتح صفقات أقل ولا أنا غلطان

 صحيح .. 
وفي هذه النسخة .. تكون الخسائر اقل  
لذا نحن نستخدم من 8 ازواج الى 10 ونضع الاكسبيرت عليها ... 
 فقط فكر فيها الدخول بنسبه 10 % من الحساب وربح 200 - 250 نقطة كفيله بتدبيل الحساب على رافعه 400 
بالتوفيق اخوي مصعب  
اشوفك في المسابقه .. وان شاء الله من المتفوقين

----------


## ابراهيم4

بيض الله وجهك اخي البدوي كفيت ووفيت والله يجزاك كل خير  والشكر الكثير للمبرمج محمود عامر .... ان شاء الله تتوفق في المسابقة وتفوز وتجي تبشرنا ...اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي

----------


## البدوي

> بيض الله وجهك اخي البدوي كفيت ووفيت والله يجزاك كل خير  والشكر الكثير للمبرمج محمود عامر .... ان شاء الله تتوفق في المسابقة وتفوز وتجي تبشرنا ...اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي

  
كلك ذوق يا منبع الذوق  
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن وافوز في المسابقه  
 فقط ينقصني دعائكم وتمنياتكم لي بالتوفيق والنجاح  
اسمعوها مني وحللوها يا اللي بتحللوا  
هالاستراتيجية جواب على كل اسالتكم وعلى كل المدارس الفنيه والاساسية وعلى كل المؤشرات  
نقطة الدخول .. متوافقه مع الترند بعد اختراق اول مقاومه \ دعم 
نقطة الخروج ( الاستوب لوز )  .. اغلاق شمعة بعد اول دعم \ مقاومه  
التوفيق والرزق من الله  
والي ماله رزق لو جبت كل المؤشرات والاستراتيجيات ما رح ترزقه

----------


## 300

السلام عليكم 
اسمح لي بشكرك على عطائك من ايام الرينكو 
ياريت تنصحني اخر اكسبيرت بهذا الموضوع لانه يوجد عدة اصدارات 
سوف اقوم تشغيله على منصه forex.com طبعا ديمو على حساب 1000 $ 
وهو المبلغ ناوي بدخل فيه مع هذه شركة اذا نجح الاكسبيرت 
من خلال تجربتك لهذا الاكسبيرت ماهو مدى الامان فيه يبعدك عن شبح المارجن كول  :Regular Smile: 
فهل الاكسبيرت ممكن الاعتماد عليه بالمتاجره ولا مازال هنالك تطويرات عليه .؟ 
لم افهم قصدك 10% من الحساب .؟ هل تقصد بكل صفقه 10 % من الحساب .؟ ولا بتقصد على 10 ازواج كل زوج 1 % 
سوف اقوم بحجز سيرفر قريباً 
وبقوم تركيب هذا الاكسبيرت هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1854...ml#post2779278
يرجى كتابه خطوات فقط بضعه على فريم 4 ساعات ولا بفتح ايضا فريم ديلي .؟ 
ماهي الازواج تنصحني بها .؟
هل الاكسبيرت يتوقف اخر ساعات يوم الجمعه حتى يتجنب الجاب يوم الاثنين ولا مافي مشكله معه .؟
ياريت كل الاخوه لديهم حب المنفعه مثلك كان ماحدى فينا خسر ولله الحمد 
بعتذر لانه قفزت 24 صفحه إن شاء الله يكون هذا الاكسبيرت فيه الخير للجميع يوقف لدينا الخسائر ويبعد عنا المارجن وضغط الدم 
جزاك الله الجنه وغفر لك ولوالديك

----------


## the-zero

بارك الله في جهودك أخي البدوي ..
كم تكون قيمة اللوت إذا كان الحساب 2500 دولار وأردت العمل على 8 أزواج كما تفضلت أنت وإقترحت ؟؟
وهل الأفضل دائماً أن نضع حد الربح 100 ؟؟؟ 
أريد أفضل إعدادات لحساب 2500 دولار للعمل على 8 أزواج

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> اسمح لي بشكرك على عطائك من ايام الرينكو 
> ياريت تنصحني اخر اكسبيرت بهذا الموضوع لانه يوجد عدة اصدارات 
> سوف اقوم تشغيله على منصه forex.com طبعا ديمو على حساب 1000 $ 
> وهو المبلغ ناوي بدخل فيه مع هذه شركة اذا نجح الاكسبيرت 
> من خلال تجربتك لهذا الاكسبيرت ماهو مدى الامان فيه يبعدك عن شبح المارجن كول 
> فهل الاكسبيرت ممكن الاعتماد عليه بالمتاجره ولا مازال هنالك تطويرات عليه .؟ 
> لم افهم قصدك 10% من الحساب .؟ هل تقصد بكل صفقه 10 % من الحساب .؟ ولا بتقصد على 10 ازواج كل زوج 1 % 
> سوف اقوم بحجز سيرفر قريباً 
> ...

  

> بارك الله في جهودك أخي البدوي ..
> كم تكون قيمة اللوت إذا كان الحساب 2500 دولار وأردت العمل على 8 أزواج كما تفضلت أنت وإقترحت ؟؟
> وهل الأفضل دائماً أن نضع حد الربح 100 ؟؟؟ 
> أريد أفضل إعدادات لحساب 2500 دولار للعمل على 8 أزواج

 افضل اعدادات واخر نسخة هي الي في توقيعي .. وافضل الازواج الي في الصورة المرفقه  
- العمل على فريم 4 ساعات ومالنا علاقه في الفريم اليومي فقط ياخذ الاكسبيرت منه الاشاره دون ان تفتح الفريم اليومي 
- يغلق الاكسبيرت يوم الجمعه مساء حتى لا ندخل في موضوع القاب 
- موضوع الامان والمارجن كول اعتقد الاكسبيرت امن ان شاء الله ولكن تبقى الممارسه وتبقى الالتزام بشروط الاستراتيجية والتعامل فنيا بمهارة مع الاكسبيرت ولا تعتمد اعتماد كلي عليه  
هناك صفقات صحيحه ولم يدخلها الاكسبيرت ولا يظهر هناك اخطاء .. قال المبرمج الخلل من البروكر تاخر في تنفيذ الطلب فاعتبرت صفقة لاغيه  
عليك التجربه بنفسك  
وفي القريب ان شاء الله ربما نعمل لها مؤشر 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## 300

جزاك الله خير للتوضيح 
كنت بعتقد الاكسبيرت يعمل بدون تدخل مني 
يبدو انه مساعد للعمل اليدوي 
شكرا لك

----------


## heissenberg

ماهو الفريم المستخدم للاكسبيرت؟

----------


## البدوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> (هذه الاستراتيجية اهداء لاخي صبحي مختار ) 
> الاستراتيجية : ( استراتيجية النشمي ) 
> - تحديد الاتجاه بواسطة موفنج 26 (فكرة عمر العمودي) 
> - نقطة الدخول شارت لاين يقطع موفنج 8 على *فريم الاربع ساعات* (فكرة ibrahem191919 )
> - نقطة الخروج اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات اعلى \ اسفل موفنج 8 ( حسب نوع الصفقة )  
> تنويه :
> - الاكسبيرت برمجة المحترم محمود عامر بالاعدادات الافتراضية ينفذ شروط الاستراتيجية.
> - الاخ المحترم جميل له ايضا اكسبيرت ينفذ الاستراتيجية في صفحة المؤشرات. 
> ...

 
4 ساعات

----------


## البدوي

> اخواني هذه النسخة ( في المرفقات ) تم التواصل مع المبرمج مع الشرح والتوضيح تم تعديل بسيط عليها حتى تكون الصفقات متوافقه مع الفريم اليومي  
> مرفق ايضا صورة من الاعدادات ,,, حتى اكون فعلت اقصى ما يمكني عمله .. خدمة لكم .. ولا تنسوا الاخ محمود عامر المبرمج المحترم .. لا تنسوه من دعائكم  
> سوف اشترك في المسابقه .. وربما يكون تواصلي معكم خفيف ... اعذروني  
> واتمنى للجميع التوفيق  الملف المرفق 397969 الملف المرفق 397970

  اثناء التطبيق العملي .. ويبدوا ما احد يطبق ويستخدم الاكسبيرت غيري وكم عضو .. لكن حتى اكون صادق مع الله ثم مع نفسي ومع الجميع .. كلما حدث تصحيح لخطا ما سوف ارفق النسخة بدون اخطاء .. وان كان هناك جديد سوف اخبركم  
 وهذه اخر نسخة بعد معالجة خلل بسيط في تطبيق الاستراتيجية في علميات البيع فقط 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## -Mussab-

طيب يا بدوي اية نتائج أفضل الان شروط النشمي الاول ولا الاخير

----------


## ابراهيم4

> اثناء التطبيق العملي .. ويبدوا ما احد يطبق ويستخدم الاكسبيرت غيري وكم عضو .. لكن حتى اكون صادق مع الله ثم مع نفسي ومع الجميع .. كلما حدث تصحيح لخطا ما سوف ارفق النسخة بدون اخطاء .. وان كان هناك جديد سوف اخبركم  
>  وهذه اخر نسخة بعد معالجة خلل بسيط في تطبيق الاستراتيجية في علميات البيع فقط 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 ماقصرت اخي كفيت ووفيت الله يعطيك الف عافية جاري التجربة

----------


## البدوي

> طيب يا بدوي اية نتائج أفضل الان شروط النشمي الاول ولا الاخير

 اسال الاخ ابراهيم 4  
ابلغني انه اليوم محقق 10% من الحساب ربح  .. ماشاء الله .. في الوقت الي ناس اتمرجنت حساباتهم .. جنبني الله واياكم شر الخساره وابعدها عنا جميعا  
بالتوفيق اخوي مصعب

----------


## eng4life

والله يا بدوي مو راضي يشتغل عندي الاكسبرت. ماادري ايش المشكله. لما اعمل نسخ ولصق في مجلد الاكسبرت يختفي. وما يظهر المؤشر

----------


## -Mussab-

> والله يا بدوي مو راضي يشتغل عندي الاكسبرت. ماادري ايش المشكله. لما اعمل نسخ ولصق في مجلد الاكسبرت يختفي. وما يظهر المؤشر

 تعمل لصق في المجلد الجديد بعد التحديث C:\Program Files\MetaTrader 4\MQL4\Experts

----------


## amazing

يعني بالله عليكم  ما في احد بيقول ما هي النتائج و هل يستاهل الاكسبيرت لمتابعته؟
ما هو البكتيست و الاعدادات المفضله ؟

----------


## -Mussab-

> يعني بالله عليكم  ما في احد بيقول ما هي النتائج و هل يستاهل الاكسبيرت لمتابعته؟
> ما هو البكتيست و الاعدادات المفضله ؟

 لو إنك رجعت للتعليقات لورا شوية كان عرفت يستاهل المتابعة ولا لأ و كان عرفت الاعدادات

----------


## zamalekna

معلش اخوانى الشرح تانى
انا فهمت ان الشراء شارت الاين الاخضر يقطع الخط الاصفر الموفينج 8 بشرط ان يكون فوق الموفينج 26 والخروج من الصفقه عند قطع الشارت الاخضر لخط الموفينج الاصفر لتحت
طيب لو قطعه مره اخرى لاعلى ادخل تانى ولا لالالالا ده سوال
السوال التانى
لو قطع شارت اللاين الاخضر للموفينج الاصفر لتحت وهو فوق موفينج 26 انتظر بقطع السعر برضه لخط الموفينج 26 وادخل بيع 
الرجاء الايضاح بالتفصيل 
امتى الدخول والخروج وامتى اقدر ادخل تانى او عكس الصفقه
ياريت لو امثله لكام يوم ورا بعض للدخول شراء والخروج منه امتى ثم الدخول بيع وامتى الخروج منه

----------


## -Mussab-

> معلش اخوانى الشرح تانى
> انا فهمت ان الشراء شارت الاين الاخضر يقطع الخط الاصفر الموفينج 8 بشرط ان يكون فوق الموفينج 26 والخروج من الصفقه عند قطع الشارت الاخضر لخط الموفينج الاصفر لتحت
> طيب لو قطعه مره اخرى لاعلى ادخل تانى ولا لالالالا ده سوال  هيدخل تاني اذا اخترق الموفينق 8 ب 5 نقاط
> السوال التانى
> لو قطع شارت اللاين الاخضر للموفينج الاصفر لتحت وهو فوق موفينج 26 انتظر بقطع السعر برضه لخط الموفينج 26 وادخل بيع 
> الرجاء الايضاح بالتفصيل  هيدخل بيع اذا تحققت نفس شروط الشراء بس بالعكس  
> امتى الدخول والخروج وامتى اقدر ادخل تانى او عكس الصفقه
> ياريت لو امثله لكام يوم ورا بعض للدخول شراء والخروج منه امتى ثم الدخول بيع وامتى الخروج منه

   :Good:

----------


## البدوي

> 

 ابن حلال يا مصعب ربنا يبارك فيك  
انا اعتمدت الاكسبيرت ان شاء الله في المسابقه وربنا يوفق ويرزق الجميع.. 
 وهذه صورة من الصفقات قمت بفتحها يدوي والصفقة الوحيده التي تم فتحها بواسطة الاكسبيرت هي صفقة الاسترالي حيث قمت بشتغيل الاكسبيرت قبل قليل ..

----------


## -Mussab-

ياريت يا بدوي تنزل شرح كل متغيرات الاكسبيرت في شكل جدول و تضيفها للمشاركة الاولى

----------


## البدوي

> ياريت يا بدوي تنزل شرح كل متغيرات الاكسبيرت في شكل جدول و تضيفها للمشاركة الاولى

 انسى الموضوع يا مصعب .. اي الي ما فيهم قال تتوفق في المسابقه او فالك البيرق مثلا 
او يعطيك العافيه  
اذا في شي مش فاهمه من عيوني اشرح لك وانا واقف .. اما موضوع اشيل هنا واحط هنا .. انسى الموضوع  
اذا في شي مش واضح في اعدادات الاكسبيرت اشرحها لك ولا يهمك  
ولو انه ما في تغيير في الاعدادات  
كل التوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

> ابن حلال يا مصعب ربنا يبارك فيك  
> انا اعتمدت الاكسبيرت ان شاء الله في المسابقه وربنا يوفق ويرزق الجميع.. 
>  وهذه صورة من الصفقات قمت بفتحها يدوي والصفقة الوحيده التي تم فتحها بواسطة الاكسبيرت هي صفقة الاسترالي حيث قمت بشتغيل الاكسبيرت قبل قليل ..  الملف المرفق 398265

 ماشاء الله تبارك الله اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي البدوي ولاترجع الا بالجائزة  معاك  ربنا وياك

----------


## 300

اخي البدوي هل تدخل المسابقه بعمل يدوي .؟ 
ولا بالاكسبيرت 
كويس جداً انك بتضع جميع تحديثات بالموضوع

----------


## البدوي

> اخي البدوي هل تدخل المسابقه بعمل يدوي .؟ 
> ولا بالاكسبيرت 
> كويس جداً انك بتضع جميع تحديثات بالموضوع

 الجواب في نفس المشاركة الي قبل مشاركتك .. شوف اقتباس الاخ ابراهيم

----------


## البدوي

( متابعة للمسابقه.. ) 
صفقات حققت الهدف   
صفقات ما زالت قائمة .. وان شاء الله الى الاهداف

----------


## zamalekna

استاذ بدوى بافتراض ان فى عملية شراء والسعر بدا بالهبوط وبدا يقطع الموفينج 8 الاصفر لتحت والموفينج 26 تحت الاصفر بقليل انتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الموفينج 26 ولا اخرج من الصفقه بمجرد قطع السعر للموفينج الاصفر

----------


## البدوي

> استاذ بدوى بافتراض ان فى عملية شراء والسعر بدا بالهبوط وبدا يقطع الموفينج 8 الاصفر لتحت والموفينج 26 تحت الاصفر بقليل انتظر اغلاق شمعة 4 ساعات تحت الموفينج 26 ولا اخرج من الصفقه بمجرد قطع السعر للموفينج الاصفر

 تخرج من الصفقة اذا اغلقت شمعة اسفل الموفنج 8 او موفنج 26 .. اغلاق شمعة وليس اختراق  
-  الدخول في الصفقة على الاختراق .. اقرب نقطة 
- الخروج من الصفقة يكون باغلاق شمعة . 
زمالك .. لو فهمت الفكرة .. رايح تفهم الاستراتيجية  
الفكره تقول ::::: 
 الدخول بعد اختراق اول مقاومه \ دعم يواجه السعر .. والخروج يكون اغلاق اول شمعة اعلى او اسفل نقطة المقاومه \ الدعم تواجة السعر .

----------


## ابراهيم4

> ( متابعة للمسابقه.. ) 
> صفقات حققت الهدف   
> صفقات ما زالت قائمة .. وان شاء الله الى الاهداف

 ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن   رووووووووح الله معاك 
فية مشكلة بالنسخة السابعه للأكسبرت انه يختفي من المجلد

----------


## البدوي

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن   رووووووووح الله معاك 
> فية مشكلة بالنسخة السابعه للأكسبرت انه يختفي من المجلد

 بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم .. وان شاء الله اطحنهم وافوز في المسابقه  
لو سمحت تشرح لي شو الي يسير بالاكسبيرت والفولدر وشلون يختفي ..

----------


## -Mussab-

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن   رووووووووح الله معاك 
> فية مشكلة بالنسخة السابعه للأكسبرت انه يختفي من المجلد

  امكن ما وضعت الاكسبيرت في المكان الصحيح بعد التحديث
داخل ملف البرنامج يوجد ملف mql4 ضع الاكسبيرتات داخل ملف experts

----------


## ابراهيم4

> بالتوفيق اخوي ابراهيم .. وان شاء الله اطحنهم وافوز في المسابقه  
> لو سمحت تشرح لي شو الي يسير بالاكسبيرت والفولدر وشلون يختفي ..

 طبعا زي ماتعرف انا معاك من اول التجارب وكل شي تمام بس النسخة هذي اول ماحطها بالمسار C:\Program Files\Windsor Direct\experts اقفل المياتريد وارجع اشغله يختفي قدامي من المسار السابق وجربت منصتين وندسور وفوركس بعكس الاكسبرتات السابقة ماعندي مشكله فيها 
جربت اكسبرتات اخرى وركبت وجربت النسخة الرابعه اللي شغال عليها تجارب في في وندسور وركبت لكن النسخة السابعه حالفة ماتركب

----------


## البدوي

> طبعا زي ماتعرف انا معاك من اول التجارب وكل شي تمام بس النسخة هذي اول ماحطها بالمسار C:\Program Files\Windsor Direct\experts اقفل المياتريد وارجع اشغله يختفي قدامي من المسار السابق وجربت منصتين وندسور وفوركس بعكس الاكسبرتات السابقة ماعندي مشكله فيها 
> جربت اكسبرتات اخرى وركبت وجربت النسخة الرابعه اللي شغال عليها تجارب في في وندسور وركبت لكن النسخة السابعه حالفة ماتركب

 اخوي ابراهيم الرابع .. هو فقط مسار حفظ الملف هو الي اتغير .. كما ذكره لك الاخ مصعب .. واذا كنت تستخدم الميتا تريدر قبل التحديث اعتقد النسخة لن تعمل معك لانه المبرمج عملها متوافقه مع التحديث الاخير للميتا تريدر  
هذا هو المسار مره ثانيه .. وليس كما ذكرت في مشاركتك

----------


## ابراهيم4

كل الشكر لك اخي مصعب ولك اخي البدوي  بالنسبة للتحديث كيف اعمله

----------


## البدوي

> كل الشكر لك اخي مصعب ولك اخي البدوي  بالنسبة للتحديث كيف اعمله

 رايت كليك على برنامج التداول  .. تشغيل كمسؤول   
احد مظاهر التحديث

----------


## ابراهيم4

اليوم اليورو استرالي الصباح خسرنا 200 دولار بسبب البيع الخاطى في النسخة الرابعه( مشكلة في الاكسبرت )

----------


## ابراهيم4

اليوم اليورو استرالي الصباح خسرنا 200 دولار بسبب البيع الخاطى في النسخة الرابعه( مشكلة في الاكسبرت )

----------


## البدوي

> اليوم اليورو استرالي الصباح خسرنا 200 دولار بسبب البيع الخاطى في النسخة الرابعه( مشكلة في الاكسبرت )

  ليش بعدك مشغلها .. اذا كانت نسخة محمود عامر .. اكيد رح تكون مشاكل لانها لا تتعامل مع التحديث الجديد   
حدث برامج التداول كلها الي عندك .. ونزل فقط النسخة السابعه من الاكسبيرت  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

> رايت كليك على برنامج التداول  .. تشغيل كمسؤول  الملف المرفق 398354
> احد مظاهر التحديث  الملف المرفق 398355

 مافهمت عليك

----------


## البدوي

> مافهمت عليك

 رايت كليك على برنامج التداول .. ثم كما في الصورة

----------


## البدوي

متابعة للصفقات  .. ( المسابقه )   
صفقات ما زالت قائمه ..   
صورة من واقع الحدث

----------


## عائد الحجاوي

كبير

----------


## البدوي

> كبير

 حمد لله ع السلامه .. وينك يا غالي .. زمان القمر ما بان يا حياك الله .. يا هلا بالنشمي

----------


## scorpion

ما شاء الله اخوي البدوي نتائج الاكسبرت مشجعة
هل استطيع العمل على الاكسبرت بدون اليدوي؟ ممكن اجرب معاكم الاكسبرت بس اليدوي صعب جدا ما عندي وقت للمتابعة المستمرة

----------


## البدوي

> ما شاء الله اخوي البدوي نتائج الاكسبرت مشجعة
> هل استطيع العمل على الاكسبرت بدون اليدوي؟ ممكن اجرب معاكم الاكسبرت بس اليدوي صعب جدا ما عندي وقت للمتابعة المستمرة

 اشتغل اخي على الاكسبيرت .. ولا تفتح صفقات يدوي .. وحتى لو فتحت صفقات يدوي لن يؤثر على الاكسبيرت  
شخصيا افتح صفقات يدوي .. لاني مشترك في مسابقه واذا اردت الفوز يجب ان احقق اكبر نسبة ربح خلال فترة المسابقه  
بالتوفيق اخوي ..

----------


## البدوي

بالتوفيق للجميع   
صفقات حققت اهدافها

----------


## the-zero

> متابعة للصفقات  .. ( المسابقه )   
> صفقات ما زالت قائمه ..   
> صورة من واقع الحدث

 نتائج بالفعل مشجعة جدا .. والله تستاهل كل خير نظير جهدك وتعبك ..
أريد أن أعرف هذه نتائج العمل لمدة كم يوم ؟؟؟ وهل كما يبدو أنك مثبت اللوت على 0.40   ???

----------


## البدوي

> نتائج بالفعل مشجعة جدا .. والله تستاهل كل خير نظير جهدك وتعبك ..
> أريد أن أعرف هذه نتائج العمل لمدة كم يوم ؟؟؟ وهل كما يبدو أنك مثبت اللوت على 0.40   ???

 اشكرك اخي خالد  ... 
 هذا دخول وصفقات يدوي .. نفس الاسلوب والاستراتيجية التي اتبعتها في التحدي الشرس

----------


## ابراهيم4

ماشاء الله اتمنى لك التوفيق فأنت انسان تحب الخير 
بالنسبة للنسخة السابعة من خلال ملاحظتك لها هل يوجد فيها اخطاء

----------


## البدوي

> ماشاء الله اتمنى لك التوفيق فأنت انسان تحب الخير 
> بالنسبة للنسخة السابعة من خلال ملاحظتك لها هل يوجد فيها اخطاء

 اخوي ابراهيم ,, حسب ما رايت لم اجد اخطاء بعد .. وربما الامر لا يخلو من السهو .. ان اردت التاكد عليك عمل فيجوال تست لكل امر في الاكسبيرت  
انا حاليا ملتزم مع المسابقه .. و متاجرتي الخاصه .. خلي هالمسابقه تعدي على خير وبعدها سوف اختبر النسخة  
كل التوفيق يا غالي

----------


## البدوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله .. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
متابعة لصفقاتي في المسابقه .. وقلت يوم هي تحدي في تحدي قمت حطيت صورة وتوصيات وارختها كمان .. 
وصفقات وتوصيات لاخر يوم في المسابقه   
صفقات حققت الاهداف   
وضع الحساب .. حتى اللحظة  .. نسبة ربح 46% والحمد لله   
واسال الله التوفيق والربح الوفير للجميع

----------


## محمداسماعيل

السلام عليكم 
استراتيجية موفقة بأذن الله 
بصراحة عجبتني الفكرة وخصوصا انها تعتمد علي مؤشر واحد 
فجربت اعمل باك تست للاستراتيجية لقيت اني عشان الموفنج صغير 
السعر بيخدو طالع نازل وبيخش صفقات كتير في اوقات التذبذب 
والمكسب الي بنخدوا من الحركات الكبيرة بنخسروا تاني 
ففكرت ازاي احل المشكلة ديه بدون ما اضيف مؤشرات تاني 
والحمدلله وصلت الي حل اظن انو جيد 
وهو اني السعر يكسر موفنج 8 و 26 معا في نفس الشمعة 
وطبعا دا علي نفس الفريم 4 ساعات  
بكدة هناخد الحركات الكبيرة للسعر و نتجنب الدخول المتكرر 
عملت باك تست للاستراتيجية علي اليورو ين بما انه متوسط التذبذب  
من وقتنا هذا الي حوالي 5 شهور للخلف 
جاب 1594 نقطة مكسب 
و 553 نقطة خسارة 
يعني 1040 نقطة مكسب صافي 
ودا علي زوج واحد 
ملاحظة 
النتائج بدون اضافة الاسبريد 
تمبلت الباك تست في المرفقات 
تحياتي للجميع والسلام عليكم

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> استراتيجية موفقة بأذن الله 
> بصراحة عجبتني الفكرة وخصوصا انها تعتمد علي مؤشر واحد 
> فجربت اعمل باك تست للاستراتيجية لقيت اني عشان الموفنج صغير 
> السعر بيخدو طالع نازل وبيخش صفقات كتير في اوقات التذبذب 
> والمكسب الي بنخدوا من الحركات الكبيرة بنخسروا تاني 
> ففكرت ازاي احل المشكلة ديه بدون ما اضيف مؤشرات تاني 
> والحمدلله وصلت الي حل اظن انو جيد 
> وهو اني السعر يكسر موفنج 8 و 26 معا في نفس الشمعة 
> ...

 ارحب فيك اخوي محمد اسماعيل اجمل ترحيب واتمنى لك متاجره ناجحة ورابحة .. يبدوا انها اول مشاركة لك والظاهر انه عندك وعي وثقافة اسواق وتعامل مع السعر ..  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## the-zero

> السلام عليكم 
> استراتيجية موفقة بأذن الله 
> بصراحة عجبتني الفكرة وخصوصا انها تعتمد علي مؤشر واحد 
> فجربت اعمل باك تست للاستراتيجية لقيت اني عشان الموفنج صغير 
> السعر بيخدو طالع نازل وبيخش صفقات كتير في اوقات التذبذب 
> والمكسب الي بنخدوا من الحركات الكبيرة بنخسروا تاني 
> ففكرت ازاي احل المشكلة ديه بدون ما اضيف مؤشرات تاني 
> والحمدلله وصلت الي حل اظن انو جيد 
> وهو اني السعر يكسر موفنج 8 و 26 معا في نفس الشمعة 
> ...

 ياريت توضيح بعض الأمثلة على الشارت

----------


## محمداسماعيل

> ارحب فيك اخوي محمد اسماعيل اجمل ترحيب واتمنى لك متاجره ناجحة ورابحة .. يبدوا انها اول مشاركة لك والظاهر انه عندك وعي وثقافة اسواق وتعامل مع السعر ..  
> بالتوفيق اخوي

 ربنا يخليك اخي البدوي علي كلماتك الجميلة 
من الفائزين ان شاء الله

----------


## محمداسماعيل

> ياريت توضيح بعض الأمثلة على الشارت

  
اتفضل الملف المرفق 398697

----------


## -Mussab-

> اتفضل  الملف المرفق 398697

 في خطأ في الملف

----------


## محمداسماعيل

> في خطأ في الملف

 
الخطأ في ايه بالظبط 
الصورة في المرفقات مرة تانية

----------


## -Mussab-

الان الصورة ظهرت 
الفكرة حلوة لكن تحتاج إلى برمجة من أجل معرفة النتائج

----------


## البدوي

> الان الصورة ظهرت 
> الفكرة حلوة لكن تحتاج إلى برمجة من أجل معرفة النتائج

 الفكرة يا مصعب .. تقاطع السعر مع موفنج 26 بدل موف 8  
جرب في اعدادات الاكسبيرت بدل موفنج 8 ضع رقم 26    
في الحالة هذي رح يكون الاستوب كبير ..   
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمداسماعيل

> الفكرة يا مصعب .. تقاطع السعر مع موفنج 26 بدل موف 8  
> جرب في اعدادات الاكسبيرت بدل موفنج 8 ضع رقم 26    
> في الحالة هذي رح يكون الاستوب كبير ..   
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 لا اخي البدوي حضرتك فاهم غلط 
انا قلت ان يقطع السعر الموفنجين في نفس الشمعة وليس موفنج 26 فقط 
لو موفنج 26 بس يبقي معملناش حاجة لاني بردو  
في اوقات التذبذب السعر هيخدو طالع نازل  وهيخسرنا كتير 
تحياتي

----------


## البدوي

> لا اخي البدوي حضرتك فاهم غلط 
> انا قلت ان يقطع السعر الموفنجين في نفس الشمعة وليس موفنج 26 فقط 
> لو موفنج 26 بس يبقي معملناش حاجة لاني بردو  
> في اوقات التذبذب السعر هيخدو طالع نازل  وهيخسرنا كتير 
> تحياتي

 محمد .. شوف لك حاجة الطف شوي ..

----------


## -Mussab-

> محمد .. شوف لك حاجة الطف شوي ..

  هههههههههه الكلمة ما فيها شي يا بدوي

----------


## محمداسماعيل

> محمد .. شوف لك حاجة الطف شوي ..

 يعني ايه اشوف حاجة الطف يعني عايزني اقولك مش فاهم صح مثلا طب ما هي نفس المعني 
واضح اني حضرتك افتكرت اني مش بحترمك لانك  
سبت الكلام الي في المشاركة كلها وركزت في الكلمة ديه وعلقت عليها 
لوحدها لا لو كدة مكنتش ذكرت قبلها كلمة حضرتك 
انا لما شاركت في الموضوع كان غرضي الافادة ليك وللاخوة 
علي العموم ديه اخر مشاركة ليه في الموضوع  
واسف لو كان في اي تجاوزات مني 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## البدوي

> يعني ايه اشوف حاجة الطف يعني عايزني اقولك مش فاهم صح مثلا طب ما هي نفس المعني 
> واضح اني حضرتك افتكرت اني مش بحترمك لانك  
> سبت الكلام الي في المشاركة كلها وركزت في الكلمة ديه وعلقت عليها 
> لوحدها لا لو كدة مكنتش ذكرت قبلها كلمة حضرتك 
> انا لما شاركت في الموضوع كان غرضي الافادة ليك وللاخوة 
> علي العموم ديه اخر مشاركة ليه في الموضوع  
> واسف لو كان في اي تجاوزات مني 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 ولا يهمك حصل خير  
متابعة لصفقات الحساب    
صفقات اغلقت هذا الاسبوع

----------


## -Mussab-

*Badawy For Win*

----------


## البدوي

> *Badawy For Win*

 بدوي للادوات المنزليه   :Big Grin:  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله .. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
صلوا على النبي المختار  
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم  
نتابع صفقاتنا على الحساب .. مع ملاحظة صفقات جديده تم فتحها

----------


## ابراهيم4

ماشاء الله شغل حلو    
تدخل يدوي ولا اكسبرت كلو والهدف مخليه مفتوح ولا محددة مثل الاستوب والتريلنغ استوب .... اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## 300

> ماشاء الله شغل حلو    
> تدخل يدوي ولا اكسبرت كلو والهدف مخليه مفتوح ولا محددة مثل الاستوب والتريلنغ استوب .... اتمنى لك التوفيق

  لاتسأله هذا السؤال لانه راح يزعل  :Doh:

----------


## ابراهيم4

> لاتسأله هذا السؤال لانه راح يزعل

 اهلا فيك اخوي 
لا بالعكس البدوي مايزعل بس اوقات يستفز تحصل واحد يسأل وهو ماقرأ الكلام اللي راح في مشاركات سابقة وهو صعبة علية كل مرة يجاوب على كل الاعضاء

----------


## البدوي

> اهلا فيك اخوي 
> لا بالعكس البدوي مايزعل بس اوقات يستفز تحصل واحد يسأل وهو ماقرأ الكلام اللي راح في مشاركات سابقة وهو صعبة علية كل مرة يجاوب على كل الاعضاء

 صفقاتي كلها يدوي .. لسبب ذكرته سابقا انني في مسابقه وهدفي ان احصل على اكبر نسبة ربح خلال الفترة المطلوبه . 
بالتوفيق للجميع  
وضع الحساب ( الصفقات ) حتى اللحظة .. والحمد والشكر لله

----------


## HAITH08

اولا اخى ربنا يوفقك فى المسابقه وتتطلع المركز الاول ان شاء الله اخى بدوى لانك تستحقها
 وايضا لمجهودك وتعبك فى مساعدة الاعضاء  انت والاخ ابراهيم 4 وانك لاتحجب علمك ومجهودك علينا جميعا بالتوفيق اخى  ياريت لو الاخ ابراهيم يجاوب على اسئلتى لانى اعلم ان الاخ بدوي مشغول فى المسابقه حاليا    

> شوف اخوي  
> السرالصغير في طريقتي حاجتين ( واسال عنهم الاخ ابراهيم الرابع ) :
> - نقطة الدخول من بدايه الاتجاه (ما يروح علينا ولا نقطة سواء 5 نقاط من الحركة )
> - الخروج من الصفقه قريب جدا من الدخول ( الاستوب لوز صغير نسبيا )  - الاكسبيرت الي بين ايدينا يعتمد على 3 متوسطات وانت تحتاج تعمل على اكسبيرت يعمل على متوسطين فقط ما هو المتوسط الثالث الذى يعتمد عليه الاكسبريت مش هما متوسطين فقط  مو26 ومو8 ؟  
> - ايضا اكسبيرت النشمي يعتمد على اللمس والاختراق في الدخول في الصفقه وليس على اغلاق شمعة الا في حالة الخروج من الصفقه 
> اذا تحب ارفق لك اكسبيرت متوسطين ويعملوا على الاغلاق ما عندي مانع .. انت بس اشر ( قشر ) وانا اكل .. !!

  
ماهو الماجيك نمبر الصيحيح للاكسبريت ؟ هل هو 835 ام رقم اخر 
ايضا لو حبيت اعمل هدف قريب نسبيا للعملات البطيئه هل اجعل Min_profit 50 and take profit 50 
ولو حبيت اضع تريلنج استوب اضع مثلا 30 نقطه مثلا
اخى ايضا كيف تتاعمل على الشارت وهو على شكل لاين شارت كيف نعلم باغلاق شمعه اربع ساعات وهو على لاين شارت وايضا الاستوب لوز تلقائى فى الاكسبريت ولا اغلاق يدوى  
مامعنى هذا الكلام لانه ذكر منك فى مشاركه رقم 344  ( هذه مخالفه لشروط الاستراتيجية لان الترند اليومي هابط - اسفل موفنج 26 )  الترند هنا بناء على التحليل الفنى ام على المتوسطات ارجو التوضيح
وأأسف على الاطاله عليكم

----------


## HAITH08

هل مازلتم تستخدمون مؤشر الاكويتى  ولا فى بديل تانى عندكم

----------


## البدوي

> اولا اخى ربنا يوفقك فى المسابقه وتتطلع المركز الاول ان شاء الله اخى بدوى لانك تستحقها . وايضا لمجهودك وتعبك فى مساعدة الاعضاء  انت والاخ ابراهيم 4 وانك لاتحجب علمك ومجهودك علينا جميعا بالتوفيق اخى  ياريت لو الاخ ابراهيم يجاوب على اسئلتى لانى اعلم ان الاخ بدوي مشغول فى المسابقه حاليا   ماهو الماجيك نمبر الصيحيح للاكسبريت ؟ هل هو 835 ام رقم اخر  ( الرقم الصحيح 835 ولو وضعت اي رقم مش رح تفرق )ايضا لو حبيت اعمل هدف قريب نسبيا للعملات البطيئه هل اجعل Min_profit 50 and take profit 50 ولو حبيت اضع تريلنج استوب اضع مثلا 30 نقطه مثلاالهدف متروك لك ولكن ليس اقل من 100 نقطة لانك تشتغل على فريم كبير 4 ساعات اخى ايضا كيف تتاعمل على الشارت وهو على شكل لاين شارت كيف نعلم باغلاق شمعه اربع ساعات وهو على لاين شارت وايضا الاستوب لوز تلقائى فى الاكسبريت ولا اغلاق يدوى كل اربع ساعات شوف اغلاق الشمعة اذا فوق او اسفل الموفنج اغلق الصفقه اذا تشتغل يدوي واذا تشتغل اكسبيرت رح تشوف شكل الشارت لاين على شكل خط متكسر ودلالة على نهاية شمعه وبدايه شمعة جديده .. الاستوب لوز تلقائي في الاكسبيرت ونضعه رقما احتياطا خوفا من انقطاع النت او الكهرباء او اي طارئ.  مامعنى هذا الكلام لانه ذكر منك فى مشاركه رقم 344  ( هذه مخالفه لشروط الاستراتيجية لان الترند اليومي هابط - اسفل موفنج 26 )  الترند هنا بناء على التحليل الفنى ام على المتوسطات ارجو التوضيحوأأسف على الاطاله عليكم الترند اليومي بناء على موفنج 26 على الفريم اليومي ,, اذا اغلقت شمعة اعلى موفنج 26 صفقات الاكسبيرت كلها شراء والعكس صحيح

 الاجابة في الاقتباس ...  الموفنج الثالث هو نفسه الشارت لاين ( موفنج 1 سمبل او اكسبو ما تفرق ) اشكرك على دعواتك واتمنى لك الربح الوفير بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## HAITH08

اخى بدوى و الاخ ابراهيم 4  انا فعلت الاكسبريت كما فى الاعدادات  لكن نتائج الاكسبريت من اول امس الى اليوم خسائر كتير لماذا
هل فى غلط من عندى ولا فين لان على متابعتى لكم ولنتائج الاكسبريت انه بيحقق نتائج جيده

----------


## البدوي

> اخى بدوى و الاخ ابراهيم 4  انا فعلت الاكسبريت كما فى الاعدادات  لكن نتائج الاكسبريت من اول امس الى اليوم خسائر كتير لماذا
> هل فى غلط من عندى ولا فين لان على متابعتى لكم ولنتائج الاكسبريت انه بيحقق نتائج جيده

 ارجو ان تختبر الاستراتيجية اولا ثم تختبر الاكسبيرت ولمدة لا تقل عن شهر الى شهرين للحكم على الاستراتجية اولا ومن ثم الاكسبيرت ..  
طبعا لا توجد استراتيجية تربح على طول وفي كل وقت ..  
بالتوفيق اخوي

----------


## Ghallooy

صحيح أني لم استخدم للاستراتيجية  
ولكن كلمه حق يجب ان تقال  
ورشه بها الأرباح ٩٠% صفقات نجاحه  
وفعلا لاحظت الإغلاق اليدوي افضل لكسب اكثر ربح  
كما علقت في اخر مشاركه لك اخي البدوي  
بالتوفيق

----------


## البدوي

> صحيح أني لم استخدم للاستراتيجية  
> ولكن كلمه حق يجب ان تقال  
> ورشه بها الأرباح ٩٠% صفقات نجاحه  
> وفعلا لاحظت الإغلاق اليدوي افضل لكسب اكثر ربح  
> كما علقت في اخر مشاركه لك اخي البدوي  
> بالتوفيق

 اشكرك اختي غاليه  
ومبروك التابلت  
ومبروك 50 نقطة ربحك على الباوند ..  
بالتوفيق والربح الوفير    
دعواتك باقي يومين عن نهاية  المسابقه

----------


## HAITH08

ربنا يوفقك اخى بدوى تفوز فى المسابقه 
من متابعتى لنتائج الاكسبريت انه معظم صفقاته رابحه , هذا الذى جعلنى استغرب من تكرار الصفقات الخاسره  
حبيت استوضح هذا منك هل نفس الصفقات ضربت استوبات عندك ام لا وهل فى غلط عندى 
وايضا اريد متابعة الاستراتيجيه كما قلت فمن اين

----------


## Ghallooy

وين رابط المسابقه خل اخذ معاي جمهور انيي ونشجع لايف ههههه 
الله يوفقك انت قدها وقدود  
والله يبارك فيك ويرزقك خير مني   

> اشكرك اختي غاليه  
> ومبروك التابلت  
> ومبروك 50 نقطة ربحك على الباوند ..  
> بالتوفيق والربح الوفير     
> دعواتك باقي يومين عن نهاية  المسابقه

----------


## البدوي

سبحان الله .. اليوم اخر يوم في المسابقه .. وربنا ختمها بالستر والعافيه اغلب الصفقات اغلقت اليوم .. في صفقات لها 10 ايام .. واليوم اغلقت .. تصدقوا في عندي صفقات وبعدها شغاله تاريخها 12 و 13 الشهر وما زالت شغاله وبدون اغلاق .. المهم ان شاء الله .. لي وقفات مع اليه العمل وشلون اتاجر وادير الحساب والصفقات  
 ملاحظة سريعه .. صفقاتي كلها شراء من 10-2-2014 والبيع كان فقط على دولار فرنك والدولار كندي ...

----------


## the-zero

> سبحان الله .. اليوم اخر يوم في المسابقه .. وربنا ختمها بالستر والعافيه اغلب الصفقات اغلقت اليوم .. في صفقات لها 10 ايام .. واليوم اغلقت .. تصدقوا في عندي صفقات وبعدها شغاله تاريخها 12 و 13 الشهر وما زالت شغاله وبدون اغلاق .. المهم ان شاء الله .. لي وقفات مع اليه العمل وشلون اتاجر وادير الحساب والصفقات  
>  ملاحظة سريعه .. صفقاتي كلها شراء من 10-2-2014 والبيع كان فقط على دولار فرنك والدولار كندي ...

 لكل مجتهد نصيب وأنت تستحق الدعوات على هذا المجهود الكبير ..
ننتظر ملاحظاتك بعد شهر من المتابعة اللصيقة .. وننتظر كيفية إدارة الصفقات ومتى يتم التدخل اليدوي

----------


## tareef

موفق أخي البدوي ونسأل الله أن تكون من الفائزين أخي العزيز

----------


## البدوي

الحمد لله رب العالمين ..  
حصلت على المركز الرابع والاخير .. 
اقتباس وملاحظة عن المسابقه 
------------------------
نظرة عامة على نتائج المسابقة : 
 1- لاحظنا توجه الجميع الى رافعه 1:500 .. حتى يزيدوا من نسبه المخاطرة في الحساب .
 2- تقدم الى المسابقة ما يقارب 137 متسابق.
 3- هناك نسبة تقريبا 18% من حافظوا على رصيدهم فوق رصيد 10.000$ ( رصيد بداية الحساب )  ، الباقي للاسف حساباتهم دون هذا المبلغ .
انتهى الاقتباس
------------------ 
اشكر كل من دعى وساندني في هذه المسابقه واخص منهم  
الاخ طريف 
ومصعب 
وابراهيم 4 
وابو ليله 
و جميل
وايضا الاخت غاليه  
وليعذرني من نسيت ذكر اسمه  
والشكر لكم جميعا

----------


## -Mussab-

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## tareef

مبروك ياغالي تستاهل كل خير

----------


## ابراهيم4

ايش النور هذا ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الرصيد جدا حلو 25514 من 10000 شئ مشجع بغض النظر عن الجائزة  
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي البدوي في حياتك وانت تستاهل كل خير

----------


## tareef

أنا هنا نتيجتي تلاقوها والحمد لله كان الرصيد إيجابي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1895...ml#post2787803

----------


## البدوي

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

  

> ايش النور هذا ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الرصيد جدا حلو 25514 من 10000 شئ مشجع بغض النظر عن الجائزة  
> اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي البدوي في حياتك وانت تستاهل كل خير

  

> أنا هنا نتيجتي تلاقوها والحمد لله كان الرصيد إيجابي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1895...ml#post2787803

  

> مبروك ياغالي تستاهل كل خير

 اشكركم يا غاليين كلكم .. كنتوا معي من قبل المسابقه .. واثناءها .. وبعدها  
كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكم جميعا  
نتيجتك ممتازه يا طريف .. مزيد التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله

----------


## Ghallooy

تستأهل كل خير   
الأخ البدوي هل كانت جميع الصفقات باستخدام الاستراتيجية هاذي

----------


## البدوي

> تستأهل كل خير   
> الأخ البدوي هل كانت جميع الصفقات باستخدام الاستراتيجية هاذي

 
حياك الله اختي .. واشكر لطفك ..  
طبقت نفس الاستراتيجية التي فزت بها بالمركز الاول في التحدي الشرس .. وهذا شرح للاستراتيجية  
الاستراتيجية : 
 المتاجرة على الفريم اليومي .. 
 - تحديد الاتجاه بواسطة موفنج 26 اذا كان السعر اسفل الموفنح باغلاق شمعة على الاقل يكون الترند هابط
 - تفتح صفقة بيع مباشره مع بداية افتتاح السوق بهدف 50 نقطة .. وبدون استوب لوز 
 - اذا عكس السعر بمقدار 50 نقطة تفتح صفقة بيع اخرى وهدفها 50 نقطة .
 - الخروج من الصفقات يكون باغلاق شمعة اعلى موفنج 26
 - المتاجرة على سلة عملات (مهم جدا ) وهي ( اليورو دولار .. باوند دولار .. استرالي دولار .. يورو ين ) جميع هذه العملات اتجاهها واحد .. يعني لا ادحل بيع على الباوند وادخل شراء على اليورو .. يعني الاربع ازواج يجب ان تكون صفقاتهم موحده الاتجاه .. الزوج المعتمد في تحديد الاتجاه هو اليورو دولار . 
 - مراعاة نسبة المخاطرة والا تتجاوز 10% من الحساب ( للازواج جميعها ) .

----------


## ابو الطيب

> الحمد لله رب العالمين ..  
> حصلت على المركز الرابع والاخير .. 
> اقتباس وملاحظة عن المسابقه 
> ------------------------
> نظرة عامة على نتائج المسابقة : 
>  1- لاحظنا توجه الجميع الى رافعه 1:500 .. حتى يزيدوا من نسبه المخاطرة في الحساب .
>  2- تقدم الى المسابقة ما يقارب 137 متسابق.
>  3- هناك نسبة تقريبا 18% من حافظوا على رصيدهم فوق رصيد 10.000$ ( رصيد بداية الحساب )  ، الباقي للاسف حساباتهم دون هذا المبلغ .
> انتهى الاقتباس
> ...

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مليووووووووووووووون مبروك اخي ابو احمد ......
والله اثلجت قلبي بهذه النتائج المشرفة من نجاح الى نجاح ان شاء الله 
يارب ديما ايامك خضراء يارب

----------


## HAITH08

مشاء الله اخى البدوي الف الف مبروك ربنا يوفقك دائما ان شاء الله

----------


## البدوي

> مشاء الله اخى البدوي الف الف مبروك ربنا يوفقك دائما ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي .. واي خدمة اقدر اقدمها لك ... ان شاء الله لن اتاخر    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف مليووووووووووووووون مبروك اخي ابو احمد ......
> والله اثلجت قلبي بهذه النتائج المشرفة من نجاح الى نجاح ان شاء الله 
> يارب ديما ايامك خضراء يارب

 حياك الله يا الطيب .. ابو الطيب .. رفيقي واخوي في التحدي الشرس .. وبعده  
اسال الله لك ولاهلك ولكل من تحب الصحة والعافيه والسلامه .. وربنا يفرجها على اهلنا في سوريا  
نفس الاسلوب ونفس الاستراتيجية الي في التحدي الشرس .. طبقتها في هذه المسابقه  
بالتوفيق للجيمع

----------


## محمد موحة

الف مبروك اخى البدوى ولكن موقع ماى اف اكس بوك خاسر هل تم ابعاد هذة الطريقة عنة ام ماذاااا وشكرا لذوق حضرتك http://www.myfxbook.com/members/gaith/tro-ma-ea1/778210

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن نتيجة ممتازة جدا أهنيك من كل قلبي أخي العزيز 
تحياتي

----------


## البدوي

> الف مبروك اخى البدوى ولكن موقع ماى اف اكس بوك خاسر هل تم ابعاد هذة الطريقة عنة ام ماذاااا وشكرا لذوق حضرتك http://www.myfxbook.com/members/gaith/tro-ma-ea1/778210

 بارك الله فيك .. واشكر لطفك ومشاعرك ... 
اخي الحساب متوقف من 3 شهور تقريبا .. ولا اعرف العضو الي طلب مني الاكسبيرت لماذا اوقف العمل به .. ربما نسيه او انه نسي اليوزر .. هذا اكسبيرت مختلف عن اكسبيرت النشمي    

> السلام عليكم 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن نتيجة ممتازة جدا أهنيك من كل قلبي أخي العزيز 
> تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك يا غالي .. كل الشكر والاحترام .. انت ايضا مضارب ومتداول كفؤ ولك اسلوبك ومشاركاتك وتحليلك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق يا غالي  
 - المسابقه كانت من 10 - 18 \ 2 \ 2014 
- كانت كل صفقاتي شراء باستثناء الدولار فرنك والدولار كندي كانت الصفقات عليهم بيع  
مرفق تقرير بصفقاتي على الحساب  
كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## البدوي

شباب  
في 3 خيارات امامي : 
 1 - مبروك عليك  الجائزة ويكفي وحل عنا وفكنا من شرك ..  
2 - استمر في صفحة استراتيجية واكسبيرت النشمي ( هذه الصفحة ) والاستمرار في استراتيجية النشمي . 
( المتاجرة بواسطة الاكسبيرت ) 
 3 - فتح صفحة جديده بالاستراتيجية التي فزت بها في التحدي الشرس ( هنا في هذا المنتدى ) وهي ايضا نفس الاستراتيجية الي شاركت وفزت بها بالمسابقه الي عند الجيران . ( المتاجرة يدوي بدون اكسبيرت ) 
شوفوا شو الي يمشي معكوا وانا جاهز .. مش تفصيل ... 
ولحد ما تفكروا وتتخذوا قرار ,,, 
هذي صفقات اليوم على استراتيجية البدوي

----------


## ابراهيم4

ماشاء الله عليك  وتعطي خيارات ....انت انسان كريم 
حياك الله اخي البدوي .... تطبيق العمل اليدوي بالنسبة لي انا اعتبرة مرهق وغير متفرغ بالنسبة للأخوان الباقين ما اعرف عنهم انا افضل الاكسبرت لعدم تفرغي ...شاكر جدا لذوقك 
بالتوفيق لك اخي

----------


## -Mussab-

إذا أردت رأيي فأنا راح أتعبك و اطلب ورشة للاستراتيجية اللي كانت في التحدي الشرس

----------


## البدوي

> ماشاء الله عليك  وتعطي خيارات ....انت انسان كريم 
> حياك الله اخي البدوي .... تطبيق العمل اليدوي بالنسبة لي انا اعتبرة مرهق وغير متفرغ بالنسبة للأخوان الباقين ما اعرف عنهم انا افضل الاكسبرت لعدم تفرغي ...شاكر جدا لذوقك 
> بالتوفيق لك اخي

 حياك الله اخوي ابراهيم .. الاكسبيرت معك والاعدادات عندك .. لك تقريبا اكثر من شهرين .. اكيد عرفت اهميه الاكسبيرت وعرفت شلون تتعامل معه فنيا واستراتيجيا .. كل التوفيق اخوي    

> إذا أردت رأيي فأنا راح أتعبك و اطلب ورشة للاستراتيجية اللي كانت في التحدي الشرس

 اتعب ولا يهمك .. تعبك راحة .. واذا ما تحب الراحة جرب الشوكولاته بالكشتب ,, واااو .. ومرات وع ع ع ع .. والواو ويمكن الاع حروف عله ... ربنا يبعدك عن العله وعن حروفها  
المهم انا شايف كله سار يكتب .. مش شايف جمهور اكتب له  
يعني انت وابراهيم وعلى راسي من فوق ... طيب وين الباقي ..  
وينها رانيا وجدي تشوف الجمهور .. نايم ليه ... !!!

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

> الحمد لله رب العالمين ..  
> حصلت على المركز الرابع والاخير .. 
> اقتباس وملاحظة عن المسابقه 
> ------------------------
> نظرة عامة على نتائج المسابقة : 
>  1- لاحظنا توجه الجميع الى رافعه 1:500 .. حتى يزيدوا من نسبه المخاطرة في الحساب .
>  2- تقدم الى المسابقة ما يقارب 137 متسابق.
>  3- هناك نسبة تقريبا 18% من حافظوا على رصيدهم فوق رصيد 10.000$ ( رصيد بداية الحساب )  ، الباقي للاسف حساباتهم دون هذا المبلغ .
> انتهى الاقتباس
> ...

  الف الف مبروك ياغالى
تستاهل كل خير معلش لسه واخد بالى
ماشاء الله نتيجه محترمه 
من تقدم لتقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## UnknOown

الف مليون مبرووووك يالبدوي 
تستحق كل خير.

----------


## البدوي

> الف الف مبروك ياغالى
> تستاهل كل خير معلش لسه واخد بالى
> ماشاء الله نتيجه محترمه 
> من تقدم لتقدم ان شاء الله

 اشكر لطفك اخي ابو ادم وبارك الله فيك .. تلميذك ابو ادم .. منك نتعلم    

> الف مليون مبرووووك يالبدوي 
> تستحق كل خير.

 حبيبي ورفيقي ابو النون .. الحمد لله اطمنت عليك ... ربنا يبارك فيك اخوي  
كلك ذوق يا غالي

----------


## البدوي

> شباب  
> في 3 خيارات امامي : 
>  1 - مبروك عليك  الجائزة ويكفي وحل عنا وفكنا من شرك ..  
> 2 - استمر في صفحة استراتيجية واكسبيرت النشمي ( هذه الصفحة ) والاستمرار في استراتيجية النشمي . 
> ( المتاجرة بواسطة الاكسبيرت ) 
>  3 - فتح صفحة جديده بالاستراتيجية التي فزت بها في التحدي الشرس ( هنا في هذا المنتدى ) وهي ايضا نفس الاستراتيجية الي شاركت وفزت بها بالمسابقه الي عند الجيران . ( المتاجرة يدوي بدون اكسبيرت ) 
> شوفوا شو الي يمشي معكوا وانا جاهز .. مش تفصيل ... 
> ولحد ما تفكروا وتتخذوا قرار ,,, 
> هذي صفقات اليوم على استراتيجية البدوي

 صفقات اغلقت على ربح    
صفقات ما زالت قائمة ..    
والبدوي ما زال ينتظر راي الجمهور .. 
1 - اتوقف عن الكتابه .. وانظم للجمهور 
2 - استمر في هذه الصفحة ( المتاجرة بواسطة الاكسبيرت )
3 - صفحة جديده باستراتيجية البدوي على الفريم اليومي ( متاجره يدوي بدون اكسبيرت )  
اخر رفع واشوف اخرتها معكوا  
بالتوفيق

----------


## 101

السلام عليكم 
اول شي الف مبروك المركز الرابع والفوز بالجائزه 
وثاني شي اقترح عليك فتح ورشه جديده والشغل يدوي  
على مر السنين اي ورشه مبنيه على اكسبيرت مصيرها الهجران  
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Kamelll28

*السلام عليكمـ ـ 
أولا-  مبروك عليك الجائزة 
ثانيا-  من رأيي أن تفتح ورشة جديدة بإستراتيجية يدوية يكون أفضل للمتابعة
بالتوفيق*

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم  
حبيت اقول الف مبروك لك اخي الغالي البدوي ع هذه النتائج في المسابقه ^^

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم 
> اول شي الف مبروك المركز الرابع والفوز بالجائزه 
> وثاني شي اقترح عليك فتح ورشه جديده والشغل يدوي  
> على مر السنين اي ورشه مبنيه على اكسبيرت مصيرها الهجران  
> اتمنى لك التوفيق

  

> *السلام عليكمـ ـ 
> أولا-  مبروك عليك الجائزة 
> ثانيا-  من رأيي أن تفتح ورشة جديدة بإستراتيجية يدوية يكون أفضل للمتابعة
> بالتوفيق*

  

> السلام عليكم  
> حبيت اقول الف مبروك لك اخي الغالي البدوي ع هذه النتائج في المسابقه ^^

  
كل الشكر والاحترام للجميع .. واشكر لكم لطفكم .. سوف ادرس فكرة فتح صفحة .. ان تبين لي ان الامر مجدي ويستحق   
الحمد لله رب العالمين .. ولا مشرف دخل على الصفحة  
عندهم اجازه .. او حضر دخول .. او يمكن تعبانين الشباب  
 شايفه يا اخت رانيا ..ليش الموضوع .. بحاجة لاب ديت قوي وشامل وكامل ومن الصفر كمان ...

----------


## the-zero

> *السلام عليكمـ ـ 
> أولا-  مبروك عليك الجائزة 
> ثانيا-  من رأيي أن تفتح ورشة جديدة بإستراتيجية يدوية يكون أفضل للمتابعة
> بالتوفيق*

 اتفق مع رأي الورشة والدخول اليدوي 100%

----------


## الخاطف

> اتفق مع رأي الورشة والدخول اليدوي 100%

 ++++1

----------


## 300

مبروك للاخ البدوي الفوز إن شاء الله على الحقيقي ايضاً 
بالنسبه للخيارات وجهه نظري 
انه الاكسبيرت افضل :
1- يدخل بجميع الصفقات المتوفره وفق الشروط 
2- توفير راحه للمتداولين من ارهاق المتابعه 
3- بعد العاطفه وعدم الدخول سريع والمتهور او حتى دخول متأخر 
4- توفير الفرص لكل الاعضاء بمعنى انه مو في ناس دخلت وناس تاخرت بالدخول وناس تعلمت استراتيجيه افضل من باقي مضاربين 
الخيار اليدوي جميل حتى تعرف طريق العمل وتفهم الامور ممكن ياتي عليها تطوير والكل يستفيد 
ايضا الاكسبيرت ممتاز لكن يلزمه تجارب كثير حتى يصبح مكافئ للاستراتيجيه تضع الاكسبيرت وتعيش حياتك بين اهلك وناسك افضل ماتعيش بعزله  
على الحالتين اتمنى لكم التوفيق يارب 
ودربكم اخضر  :015:

----------


## البدوي

كل الشكر اخوي 300 سي سي  
ما يثلج الصدر هو ان المشاركين ومن ابدوا رأيهم هم اشخاص خبره ولهم تجاربهم في السوق .. وذلك واضح من تاريخ عضويتهم .. مع الاحترام ايضا للسنافر ( المستجدين ) من الاعضاء  
موضوع الاكسبيرت .. لا يوجد من يتابع معي حتى ان الشخص المحترم والذي قمت باهدائه النسخة لم يستخدمها .. الوحيد الذي استخدمها هو الاخ ابراهيم 4  *( يمكن تطبيق الاكسبيرت على استراتيجية اليومي .. الاكسبيرت له استخدام مزدوج )*  
وايضا عضوان محترمان تابعوا معي النتائج والباكتست وما قصروا معي هم طريف والاخ مصعب  
اما موضوع الموفنج 26 على الفريم اليومي .. فالامر سهل حتى انه لا يحتاج الى اكسبيرت  
فقط ربع ساعة امام الشارت الساعة ( 00:15 ) تضع الاوامر وتقوم تنام ...  
ايضا متواصلين معاكم ونشوف شو في افكار

----------


## the-zero

> كل الشكر اخوي 300 سي سي  
> ما يثلج الصدر هو ان المشاركين ومن ابدوا رأيهم هم اشخاص خبره ولهم تجاربهم في السوق .. وذلك واضح من تاريخ عضويتهم .. مع الاحترام ايضا للسنافر ( المستجدين ) من الاعضاء  
> موضوع الاكسبيرت .. لا يوجد من يتابع معي حتى ان الشخص المحترم والذي قمت باهدائه النسخة لم يستخدمها .. الوحيد الذي استخدمها هو الاخ ابراهيم 4  *( يمكن تطبيق الاكسبيرت على استراتيجية اليومي .. الاكسبيرت له استخدام مزدوج )*  
> وايضا عضوان محترمان تابعوا معي النتائج والباكتست وما قصروا معي هم طريف والاخ مصعب  
> اما موضوع الموفنج 26 على الفريم اليومي .. فالامر سهل حتى انه لا يحتاج الى اكسبيرت  
> فقط ربع ساعة امام الشارت الساعة ( 00:15 ) تضع الاوامر وتقوم تنام ...  
> ايضا متواصلين معاكم ونشوف شو في افكار

 بارك الله فيك أخي البدوي ..
نريد أن نتابع الدخول اليدوي فترة .. ليس على فريم اليومي ولكن على فريم ال4 .. والأهم لنتدرب على تكتيك وقف الخسارة ومتى نغلق بعض الصفقات يدوياً .. وهل يوجد حالات ندخل فيها بعقود تعزيز (ليس تبريد) في حالة ثبات الإتجاه مثلاً ..

----------


## -Mussab-

السلام عليكم
اذا أغلقت شمعة اليومي أعلى موفينق 26 لكن كانت الشموع هابطة هل نتعامل معها بنفس الطريقة

----------


## البدوي

> السلام عليكم
> اذا أغلقت شمعة اليومي أعلى موفينق 26 لكن كانت الشموع هابطة هل نتعامل معها بنفس الطريقة

 نعم حتى لو كانت شمعة هابطه .. لاننا لحظة فتح الصفقة 00.15 بداية يوم جديد لا نعرف اذ ستكون شمعة صاعدة ام هابطه ..

----------


## البدوي

صفقات هذا الاسبوع ونسبة ربح تقريبا 10% من الحساب .. 
ما احد مفتش علي من حيث حجم العقود او نسبه الربح .,., ما يهمني هو تحقيق الصفقات اهدافها فقط ..  
 ( ملاحظة من تاريخ 10 - 2 - 2014 وحتى اللحظة  صفقاتي بنفس الاتجاه .. شراء .. )   
سوف انظر في الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله ومع بداية اسبوع جديد في فتح ورشة جديده للمتاجره على الفريم اليومي وبطريقة يدويه ..  
اطلب منكم تختاروا اسم للورشه  
وايضا تختاروا للاستراتيجية اسم  
اسمع منكوا .. المايك مع الجمهور ..  
ملحوظه ( الاستراتيجية تقول .. اغلاق شمعة يوم اعلى موفنج 26 الاتجاه صاعد والصفقات شراء والعكس صحيح )

----------


## MBR

الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك 
الورشة والاستراتيجية (النشمى) 
انت استاذ النشامى 
وفقك الله

----------


## -Mussab-

حبيب القلب يا بدوي 
بحسب الاستراتيجية اليورو دولار و الباوند دولار جابو الهدف 50 و 50 
للمراجعة فقط انت قلت الدخول يبدأ من بداية اليوم الجديد يعني تقريبا الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت مكه
لكن بسبب اختلاف المنصات احيانا يختلف الاغلاق أعلى أو أدنى موفينق 26 . ما الحل

----------


## البدوي

> حبيب القلب يا بدوي 
> بحسب الاستراتيجية اليورو دولار و الباوند دولار جابو الهدف 50 و 50 
> للمراجعة فقط انت قلت الدخول يبدأ من بداية اليوم الجديد يعني تقريبا الساعة 1 صباحا بتوقيت مكه
> لكن بسبب اختلاف المنصات احيانا يختلف الاغلاق أعلى أو أدنى موفينق 26 . ما الحل

 مصعب .. قررت احول اوراقك للمفتي خلاص ..  
اوو صح .. عطلة الحين ..  
خلاص احولك على اليورو يتولى امرك .. 
اقول لك من 12 - 2 الصفقات ما اتغيرت ,, تسال عن فرق ساعة او ساعتين .. او يوم او يومين   
بس نفتتح الورشه اتفاهم معك ..

----------


## البدوي

> الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك 
> الورشة والاستراتيجية (النشمى) 
> انت استاذ النشامى 
> وفقك الله

 تسلم يا غالي .. ما عليك زود .. ربنا يبارك فيك  
ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونكون عند حسن الظن  
فقدتك ... زمان ما اشوفك .. ولا اشوف لك كتابات ؟

----------


## -Mussab-

خلاص يا عم بدوي بحضر في الصف الاول وبجيب معاي الفلكه 
لو ما فهمت شوف شغلك معاي

----------


## البدوي

> خلاص يا عم بدوي بحضر في الصف الاول وبجيب معاي الفلكه 
> لو ما فهمت شوف شغلك معاي

 لا يا اخوي مصعب .. امزح معك يا غالي .. انت الخير والبركه .. وانا ما ازيد عليك بشئ ابدا .. الفرق الوحيد بيني وبينك  
 صفقاتك تضرب استوب جوز 
وصفقاتي تضرب هدف اوز  
 المهم نشوف هالصور .. وربما تكون اخر مشاركة اذا ما قدر الله وفتحت ورشة اخرى كما طلب بعض الاخوة  
 صورة لحساب المسابقه والذي تمكنت بفضل الله وحمده من تدبيل الحساب مره ونصف .. وبسبب نقص الخبره في مثل هذه المواقف وكونها المسابقه الاولى التي اشترك بها .. فالتزمت بشروط وقوانين استراتيجيتي بهدف اقدم للاخرين استراتيجية ونتيجة .. لو كنت اعرف هيك كان عملت صفقات بعقود ضخمه لزيادة الربح .. والحمد لله   
وهذا حساب مني ( اقل من 500 دولار ) تم تدبيله في 3 اسابيع والحمد لله .. حيث اختبرت عليه اذا ما كانت الاستراتيجية تصلح لكل الحسابات     
وهذا حساب تم فتحه هذا الاسبوع والربح حتى الان 12% تقريبا   
اقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله لي ولكم  
وان شاء الله نشوفكم في صفحات اخرى  
واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح 
محمد ابو احمد 
( البدوي )

----------


## Ghallooy

ما هي النسخة المعتمده الاخيرة اخي البدوي 
اود تجربتها معكم ان شاء الله من الأسبوع القادم

----------


## amressa

*متابع معكم بصمت منذ فترة وقرأت تقريبا ثلاث موضوعات عن الاستراتيجيه  
يعجبني اكثر الدخول علي اليومي في الساعه الاولي من اليوم اعتمادا علي موفينج 26 لكن لدي بعض الاسئله ساطرحها وانا اتابع معكم في الايام المقبله 
ما لم افهمه بشكل جيد هو الدخول علي شارت الاربع ساعات بسبب الشرح المتحفظ , اعتقد ان استاذنا البدري متحفظ في شرحه بعد الشئ ويحب الابتعاد عن التفاصيل وهو ما يجعل بعض الامور غير واضحه لذا اتمني منه المزيد من الشرح ليفهم الجميع  
متابع معكم ان شاء الله وفي انتظار ورشتكم الجديدة 
دمتم موفقين*

----------


## يوريكا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. 
الآن انتهيت من قراءة 32 صفحة وسجلت كافة ملاحظاتي. وللأسف أنني وصلت متأخر جداً مع إغلاق هذا الموضوع ولكن ما يسعدني هو وجود ورشة سوف يتم فتحها خاصة بهذه الاستراتيجية وكذلك أتمنى أن لا يتم إهمال تحديثات الاكسبيرت كلما دعت الحاجة وذلك لأنه بلا عواطف مثلنا وما عنده شيء آخر يسوي غير تنفيذ الأوامر بعكسنا العواطف والخوف يلعبوا فينا كما أن الأهل والأولاد أحيانا يخلونا نضيع لحظات هامة في المتاجرة  :Regular Smile:  ولكن بالنهاية هذا حقهم. 
أخي أبو عبد الله بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك ووقتك.. نفخر بك.  
مع المحبة.

----------


## الحاج يسرى

بارك الله لكل من عمل او شارك فى العمل العظيم وجعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات          
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور

----------


## يوريكا

> أخي أبو عبد الله بارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك ووقتك.. نفخر بك.
> مع المحبة.

 آسف قصدت أخي البدوي أبو أحمد.. وبالتأكيد الشكر موصول للأخ أبو عبد الله وكل من شارك في نجاح هذا الاكسبيرت. 
وهنا رابط الورشة الجديدة: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t192171.html 
مع التحية

----------


## medhatmzaky

متابعين  معك هذه الاستيراتيجية الجميلة

----------


## البدوي

> متابعين  معك هذه الاستيراتيجية الجميلة

  رد السلام واجب .. احييك اخي مدحت ... واتمنى لك متابعة موفقه ان شاء الله ..  
انا حاليا متوقف عن الكتابه .. (حتى يقضي الله امرا كان مفعولا ..) 
واكتفي بارفاق صور او مشاركات الترحيب او التشجيع او المجاملات ..

----------


## سوق ون

فوق فوق فوق لتعم الفائدة  _ماشاء الله تباراك الله عمل متعوب عليه اشكر جميع من شارك في هذا العمل واخص اخي البدوي واخي ابراهيم وكذلك المبرمج 
والله اسال التوفيق لي ولكم_    :015: موضوع متكامل يعي 33 صفحة شد حيلك والله يعينك

----------


## fxcrazy

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t192171-52.html

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## متداول2014

السلام عليكم 
مدري وش صار على اخونا البدوي هل هو بخير وهل اصبح مليونير من هذا الاكسبيرت 
نرجوا الافاده

----------


## shahwany

السلام عليكم
اخي الاكسبير لم يعمل معي
هل له رخصة محددة ام ماذا ؟

----------


## win2win

والله كانت ورشة رائعة ومثيرة .. وصاحبها يستحق لقب نشمي بجدارة 
اتمني لو كان فيه تحديث ان نراه قريبا من المبدع البدوي  وفريق العمل الرائع

----------


## win2win

والله كانت ورشة رائعة ومثيرة .. وصاحبها يستحق لقب نشمي بجدارة 
اتمني لو كان فيه تحديث ان نراه قريبا من المبدع البدوي  وفريق العمل الرائع

----------

